# [Sammelthread] Assassins Creed Unity



## Snipa (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen, liebe Community, hier, im Sammelthread zu





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein neues Jahr, ein neues Assassins Creed. Eigentlich wollte ich keine ST mehr machen, da mir letztes Jahr gegen Ende hin doch so ein bisschen die Lust vergangen war, und es auch einiges an Zeit erfordert, so einen Thread aktuell zu halten, und natürlich auch halbwegs ansprechend zu gestalten. Aber nachdem Painkiller mich erfolgreich bestoch... freundlich überredet hat, ist er hier nun doch. Also würdigt gefälligst meine Arbeit! 

*Der Schauplatz

*Wir schreiben das Jahr 1789, und damit den Beginn der französische Revolution. In ganz Frankreich regt sich Widerstand der einfachen Bevölkerung gegen den Adel, und weil es so schön ist, auch gleich noch gegen die derzeitige Regierungsform. Was wäre also passender, als uns durch das Paris des 18. Jahrhunderts streifen zu lassen, der Platz, an dem viele prägende Ereignisse eines der wichtigsten historischen Zeitepoche Europas (und vielleicht sogar der Welt) ihren Anfang nahmen?
Wer nach Assassins Creed IV: Black Flag im neuesten Ableger wieder auf Segelfahrten und unterschiedliche Schauplätze hofft, wird wohl enttäuscht werden. Assassins Creed Unity spielt ausschließlich in Paris. Allerdings ist Frankreichs Hauptstadt, zumindest laut Entwickleraussage, im Maßstab 1:1 nachgebaut und soll mehr Fläche haben, als die komplette Landmasse aus Assassins Creed IV: Black Flag zusammen.


*Die Geschichte

*Da ich bisher nichts über die Story gelesen habe, kann ich an dieser Stelle auch noch nichts schreiben. Lediglich über den Protagonisten sind einige Informationen bekannt.
Der 1758 geborene Arno Dorian hat sowohl französische als auch österreichische Vorfahren. Wegen eines schweren Verlustes in seiner Jugend schließt er sich 1789 den Assassinen an und deckt die wahren Hintergründe hinter der Revolution auf (höre ich da jemanden 'Templer' flüstern?). Er wird als charismatisch und dreist beschrieben, und besitzt darüber hinaus einen messerscharfen Verstand, der ihn skrupelloser und tödlicher macht, als seine Vorgänger.


*Das Gameplay*

Die meine Meinung nach beste Nachricht gleich zuerst: Ko-op! Und zwar in Gut!! Während wir uns mit Arno durch Paris meucheln, stoßen wir, wie im Open-World-Genre üblich, auf jede Menge zu tun. Die Bruderschafts-Missonen sind kleine Nebenaufgaben, die wir sowohl alleine, als auch mit bis zu 3 Mitspielern angehen können.
Als ein vorbildlicher Kämpfer für Freiheit, Gleichheit und Brüderlichkeit helfen wir aber natürlich auch an anderer Stelle so gut aus, wie wir nur können. So klären wir Morde auf, fangen Diebe, lösen mit der Klinge Konflikte zwischen Bürgern und Soldaten, und und und. Zwar noch nicht angekündigt, aber Assassins Creed-typisch dürfen wir wohl auch wieder jede Menge Sammelbares einheimsen.
Und wer weiß, vielleicht wirkt sich das auch auf unseren Charakter aus. Ein komplettes Novum von Assassins Creed Unity wird nämlich ein Talentbaum sein. Dort wird man sich wohl spezialisieren können: Lieber heimliches Vorgehen, oder mit dem Kopf durch die Wand? Agiler Wandkletterer oder gepanzerter Rammbock?
Eine ebenfalls interessante Neuerung dürfte der dynamische Questverlauf sein. War unser Vorgehen in den früheren Serienablegern noch streng linear festgelegt, und führte eine Abweichung davon noch unweigerlich zur Desynchronisation, so soll dies in Assassins Creed Unity nicht mehr der Fall sein. Schleichen wir uns zum Beispiel an unser Opfer heran und werden zu früh bemerkt, flieht es, und die Schleich-Mission wird zur Verfolgungsjagd. Entkommt uns der Bösewicht, wird eine Suchaktion daraus. So kann jeder Spieler vorgehen wie er möchte.
Haben wir mal genug vom Meucheln, kümmern wir uns um die Restauration des Café du Théâtre. Dieses dient Arno nämlich als Unterschlupf und Operationsbasis, und darf, wie in Assassins Creed II die Villa der Auditores, ausgebaut werden. Das soll dieses mal aber nicht nur unserem Geldbeutel weiterhelfen, sondern uns auch mit Informationen versorgen. Wir bauen uns im Laufe der Zeit quasi ein stadtumspannendes Informationsnetzwerk auf.

*Der Ko-op*

Die Ko-op-Missionen werden wohl eine Ergänzung der Story des Solo-Modus darstellen. Wer keine Lust auf Mitspieler hat, kann allerdings jede dieser kleinen Neben-Missionen auch alleine angehen, allerdings könnte sich das vor allem bei auf vier Spieler ausgelegten Leveln als etwas schwieriger erweisen.
Zu Beginn darf jeder Mitspieler seinen Avatar anziehen und ausrüsten wie er möchte. Die Ausrüstung ist aber nicht nur für dazu da, um vor möglichen Wachen gut dazustehen, sondern entscheidet auch über die vier Attribute Stärke, Schleichen, Widerstand und Behändigkeit. Dabei hat jedes Ausrüstungsstück jeweils eigene Werte in allen vier Kategorien, und man wird nicht alle maximieren können. Die Waffen haben jeweils Attribute in Schaden, Abwehr, Schnelligkeit und Reichweite.
Desweiteren darf jeder Spieler eine bestimmte Anzahl an Talenten mitnehmen, wie zum Beispiel das Schlösserknacken oder die Fähigkeit, zwei Gegner auf einmal mit der versteckten Klinge auszuschalten. Als letztes haben die vier Assassinen jeweils noch eine spezielle Ko-op-Fähigkeit im Gepäck: alle verbrauchten Granaten der Mitspieler auffüllen, die komplette Gruppe heilen, unsere Ausrüstung und damit unsere Rolle ändern, oder per 'Gemeinsinn' von einem erhöhten Aussichtspunkt alle Interessanten Objekte und Gegner ausspähen.
Das Ergebnis wird wohl sein, dass jeder Spieler eine bestimmte Rolle übernehmen kann. Zumindest zielt das System darauf ab.
Bekannte Missionstypen sind bis jetzt Heist, bei dem man ungesehen eine Kiste plündern und wieder verschwinden muss, und Bruderschaftsmissionen, in denen es ein Ziel zu eliminieren gilt. Der Wiederspielwert bei Heist-Missionen soll durch die zufällige Positionierung der zu plündernden Truhe und der Wachen erreicht werden. Eine weitere Schwierigkeit ist, dass die Belohnung am Ende geringer ausfällt, je öfter man entdeckt wurde. Zu den Belohnungen zählen auch Geld und Gegenstände für Arno, also den Singleplayer.


*Die Technik

*Kam Assassins Creed IV: Black Flag schon ohne Ladepausen aus, so wird dies in Assassins Creed Unity noch etwas verbessert. Hier haben die Entwickler eine ganze Menge Innenräume integriert, die nun nicht mehr, wie noch in Assassins Creed III, geskriptet durchquert werden, sondern Teil der Spielwelt sind. Sie können ohne Ladepausen betreten und verlassen werden, und dienen oft auch als Umgebung für Missionen und Aufgaben.
Ebenso marginal verbessert wurde die Bewegungssteuerung. So müssen wir jetzt keinen Heuhaufen mehr suchen, um von einem Häuserdach zurück auf den Grund zu gelagen, sondern dürfen einen kontrollierten Abstieg antreten.
Das Schleich-Feature hat ebenfalls eine Frischzellenkur hinter sich und wird nun per Knopfdruck aktiviert. Arno geht dann sogleich in die Hocke und ist für Gegner so schwerer zu entdecken. Das ermöglicht das umgehen von selbigen. Mussten wir in den Vorgängern noch ab und an Wachen murksen, um unentdeckt weiterzukommen, ist es jetzt möglich, selbst hinter niedrigen Gegenständen Deckung zu suchen, und sich so den Blicken der Gegner zu entziehen. Hier können wir von Deckung zu Deckung huschen, was ein wenig wie Watch Dogs anmutet. Sollten wir uns im Sichtbereich einer Wache befinden, wird dies nun durch eine Anzeige sichtbar gemacht, die die Richtung des Gegners anzeigt, der uns gerade beobachtet.
Als letztes verspricht man uns ein Manko, dass die Serie seit Beginn plagt, auszumerzen: Das Kampfsystem. Laut Entwickler sollen die Kämpfe nun deutlich schwerer ausfallen. Zum einen deshalb, weil die KI verbessert worden ist, so dass Gegner nun nicht mehr nacheinander angreifen, sondern ihre Angriffe koordinieren und synchronisieren, zum anderen stecken jetzt selbst normale Soldaten deutlich mehr weg, was an einem Balken über ihren Köpfen zu erkennen ist.
Zur Grafik lässt sich nicht viel sagen: Videos gucken, Kinnlade auf den Tisch fallen lassen, in euphorischen Freudentanz ausbrechen.


*Erscheinungsdatum

*XBox One & Playstation 4: 13. November 2014
PC: 13. November 2014


*Die Editionen

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Media

*


Spoiler



*Ein kleiner Vorgeschmack

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9UqWU2qm5s


*Weltpremiere: E3 2014 CGI-Trailer

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPghYEmAakY


*Vorstellung von Arno

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtgbNObBDgw


*Kommentierte, offizielle E3 2014 Singleplayer-Demo

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjum6IpaFIk


*Kommentierte, offizielle E3 2014 Coop-Demo*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjOd5JthFxQ


*Inmitten der französischen Revolution

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9By-dkxDMVo


*Gameplay Trailer

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7HVTOWmnFE


*Erlebnis-Trailer#1: Neue Engine, neues Gameplay*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6FUMDDZsQk


*Arno Meisterassassine CGI-Trailer

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBj3joJTp9E


*Paris-Horizon-gamescom-Trailer

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcHqfMXkX2w


*GamesCom 2014 kommentierte Solo-Demo

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbL3eftaJ_I


*Ko-op Raub Mission Kommentierte Demo

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVXi3bPoePo


*Ko-op Gameplay Trailer

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-g29Bqxuuc8


*Season Pass Trailer

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0R862YaWmfU


*ComDev Q&A - ACU Spielerfortschritt*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ySmhz23PIM


*Erlebnis-Trailer#2: Anpassungen & Ko-op

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvYj7j8OSww


*Story Trailer

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_sQpimtMGg


*ComDev Q&A - ACU Gameplay

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fY9errIJC6M


*Die Darsteller der Charaktere

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dN53kXTMj8


*Erlebnis-Trailer#3: Spannende Open-World-Aktivitäten

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaxCxr1FvTA


*TV Spot-Trailer

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rym0t21SVFA


*Assassins Creed Unity mit NVIDIA Optimierungen

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6xIAGvnbVA


*Zeitanomalien

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dN43K-8cVyI


*Die wichtigsten Inhalte

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPHAhMn0U10


*Launch Trailer

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGyKsWwWHlg




Der Thread wird von mir bis zum Release aktuell gehalten.


Update 1: Neue Infos zum Stealth-System
Update 2: Editions-Tabelle
Update 3: 2 neue Videos (Inmitten der französischen Revolution & Gameplay Trailer)
Update 4: neues Video (Erlebnis-Trailer#1: Neue Engine, neues Gameplay)
Update 5: 3 neue Videos, Kategorie Ko-op, neue Gameplay-Infos
Update 6: 5 neue Videos, Infos zum Ko-op
Update 7: Story Trailer eingefügt
Update 8: 4 neue Videos & Infos zum Café du Théâtre eingefügt
Update 9: 2 neue Videos
Update 10: Neues Video (Die wichtigsten Inhalte)
Update 11: Neues Video (Launch Trailer)​


----------



## -angeldust- (17. Juni 2014)

abooooooo!
ich bin gespannt auf den coop.
hab da so ne idee....


----------



## Painkiller (18. Juni 2014)

[X] Abo


> Aber nachdem Painkiller mich erfolgreich bestoch... freundlich überredet hat, ist er hier nun doch.


So was würde ich doch nie tun!   
Nennen wir es doch eher eine Motivationshilfe. 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RavionHD (18. Juni 2014)

Ich hoffe der Teil kommt an Black Flag ran, habe jedoch irgendwie meine Zweifel dass Unity die selbe große Abwechslung bieten kann wie Black Flag, wobei das E3 Video ja fantastisch aussah.
Ich bin gespannt, kaufen werde ich es zu Release auf jeden Fall.


----------



## PcGamer512 (22. Juni 2014)

Was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe finde ich sehr gut hoffe es wird Bugfrei von Anfang an nicht wie bei Watch Dogs


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (23. Juni 2014)

Ich fühle mich geehrt den AC-Meistern anschließen zu dürfen. 
Meucheln im Coop...
Jihaa, ich freue mich!


----------



## RotariCatfish (24. Juni 2014)

Also diese Szene aus der E3 Demo auf dem Marktplatz war echt beeindruckend, die Menschenmasse wirkte echt glaubhaft.

Black Flag war nix für mich, die Story war einfach langweilig. Vielleicht kriegen die dieses Jahr ne Story hin wo man echt Bock hat weiterzuspielen um mehr zu erfahren. Coop ist natürlich echt super, versteh auch nicht warum die das nicht schon in früheren Titeln gebracht haben, AC ist doch super für Coop.


----------



## Snipa (27. Juni 2014)

Update 1: Neue Infos zum Stealth-System


----------



## Painkiller (27. Juni 2014)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie Ubisoft Paris füllen wird. Abwechslung muss auf jeden Fall her. In Black Flag ist das ja ganz angenehm durch die Seeschlachten gelungen.


----------



## -angeldust- (27. Juni 2014)

ich sag nur abwechslung durch meucheln zu 4. im coop! wenn man die story zu 4. spielen kann, dann waere das nen mega hammer....

das waere ne inovation!


----------



## Snipa (28. Juni 2014)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> ich sag nur abwechslung durch meucheln zu 4. im coop! wenn man die story zu 4. spielen kann, dann waere das nen mega hammer....
> 
> das waere ne inovation!


 
die story leider nicht, es werden nur spezielle koop-missionen sein


----------



## Snipa (29. Juni 2014)

Update 2: Editions-Tabelle eingefügt


----------



## RavionHD (1. Juli 2014)

Es gibt mittlerweile auch schon einen Framerate Test zur E3 Version:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49tN_PnpES8

Die E3 Version lief auf einem PC mit Xbox One ähnlicher Hardware.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Juli 2014)

Hoffentlich betreiben sie bei AC nicht den gleichen Grafik-Murks wie bei Watch_Dogs. -.- Denn so was ist wirklich ein Schlag ins Gesicht für jeden Gamer.


----------



## RavionHD (6. Juli 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hoffentlich betreiben sie bei AC nicht den gleichen Grafik-Murks wie bei Watch_Dogs. -.- Denn so was ist wirklich ein Schlag ins Gesicht für jeden Gamer.


 
Im schlimmsten Fall werden Modder es wieder richten.
Wobei Watch Dogs ja auch standardmäßig mit SweetFX sehr gut ausschaut. 

Und Assassin's Creed 4 sah ja auch schon fantastisch aus (besser als Watch Dogs finde ich), außerdem ist Unity Next Gen Only, ich denke es wird schon so ausschauen wie im Video.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juli 2014)

Kampfmönch! 
Lest euch das mal durch! 
Rottweil: Maskenmann sorgt für Unruhe an Schulen - Rottweil - Schwarzwälder Bote

Templer gibt´s eben auch in Rottweil!


----------



## RavionHD (7. Juli 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Kampfmönch!
> Lest euch das mal durch!
> Rottweil: Maskenmann sorgt für Unruhe an Schulen - Rottweil - Schwarzwälder Bote
> 
> Templer gibt´s eben auch in Rottweil!


 
Habe ich auch gelesen.
Der Typ soll aber harmlos sein, gibt glaube ich schon eine News wo er "gestellt" wurde, soll so ein Cosplay Typ sein.


----------



## Snipa (7. Juli 2014)

tja, wenn man sonst nichts zu berichten weiß...
irgendwie muss man ja die hysterie-geilheit der bevölkerung schüren ^^


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juli 2014)

> Der Typ soll aber harmlos sein, gibt glaube ich schon eine News wo er "gestellt" wurde, soll so ein Cosplay Typ sein.


Niemand stellt so einfach Altair!  Ich wittere Verschwörung! 

Ihr müsst mal die Kommentare unter dem Artikel durchlesen.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (7. Juli 2014)

Ac4 war schon ein echter Grafikschmaus schlechter wirds wohl nicht werden .
Ich werds mir aber eh erst nächstes Jahr wenn die neuen Grafikkarten in 20nm kommen gönnen.
Meine 660ti rackert sich ja jetzt schon auf Ultra mit 2xTXAA richtig ab und leistet grade noch so spielbare Fps .


----------



## RavionHD (8. Juli 2014)

Knaeckebrot93 schrieb:


> Ac4 war schon ein echter Grafikschmaus schlechter wirds wohl nicht werden .
> Ich werds mir aber eh erst nächstes Jahr wenn die neuen Grafikkarten in 20nm kommen gönnen.
> Meine 660ti rackert sich ja jetzt schon auf Ultra mit 2xTXAA richtig ab und leistet grade noch so spielbare Fps .


 
Stell die Schatten eine Stufe runter und benutze SMAA, dann läuft es noch besser!

Unity wird sicher grandios aussehen, Black Flag sah/sieht ja schon wunderschön aus, meiner Meinung nach sogar das Schönste was es aktuell auf dem Markt gibt (Open World).


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (8. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Stell die Schatten eine Stufe runter und benutze SMAA, dann läuft es noch besser!
> 
> Unity wird sicher grandios aussehen, Black Flag sah/sieht ja schon wunderschön aus, meiner Meinung nach sogar das Schönste was es aktuell auf dem Markt gibt (Open World).


 
Ach das passt schon so bei nem Spiel wie Ac4 kann ich auch relativ gut mit 30 mindest Fps leben da ist mir die Atmosphäre wichtiger (Ich spiele es eh mit Xbox 360 Controller da merkt man die niedrigen Fps irgendwie sehr viel weniger als mit Tastatur und Maus ).
Nur Physix habe ich halt deaktiviert ,weil die bei den Effekten selbst auf Stufe niedrig richtig übertrieben haben.
Wenn man schießt und bei dieser Rauchwolke Physx anhat fallen die Fps echt in den Keller.


----------



## openworldgamer (9. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Stell die Schatten eine Stufe runter und benutze SMAA, dann läuft es noch besser!
> 
> Unity wird sicher grandios aussehen, Black Flag sah/sieht ja schon wunderschön aus, meiner Meinung nach sogar das Schönste was es aktuell auf dem Markt gibt (Open World).


 
Wobei ich AC3 persönlich auch grafisch sehr stark fand  Aber leider war AC3 verdammt schlecht optimiert


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2014)

> Aber leider war AC3 verdammt schlecht optimiert


Ja, da sagst du was! Das erinnert mich an die Sequenz wo du mit Haytham in den Hafen ein läufst. Sobald man vom Schiff gegangen ist, fing der Ruckel-Spaß an.


----------



## RavionHD (9. Juli 2014)

openworldgamer schrieb:


> Wobei ich AC3 persönlich auch grafisch sehr stark fand  Aber leider war AC3 verdammt schlecht optimiert


 
Ja, Assassin's Creed 3 war sehr schlecht optimiert, gerade in Boston war es schrecklich.
Dagegen sieht Black Flag sehr viel besser aus und läuft zudem auch sehr gut!


----------



## openworldgamer (10. Juli 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ja, da sagst du was! Das erinnert mich an die Sequenz wo du mit Haytham in den Hafen ein läufst. Sobald man vom Schiff gegangen ist, fing der Ruckel-Spaß an.


 
Ohh ja,ich erinner mich noch,gute Erinnerungen blitzen hoch


----------



## RavionHD (12. Juli 2014)

Ich hoffe doch sehr dass Unity diesmal zeitgleich mit den Konsolen erscheint, bisher versprach man immer den zeitgleichen Release und am Ende wurde es um einen Monat verschoben.


----------



## openworldgamer (12. Juli 2014)

Hmmm,also ich hätte nichts gegen eine Verschiebung,sofern ACU durch die Verschiebung optimiert wird. AC4 war trotz der Verspätung nicht allzu dolle optimiert,es lief wohl stabil,aber für die gebotene Grafik müsste es auf High End Grafikkarte (770/780/780 Ti bzw 280X/290/290X) mit 60 FPS laufen bei maximalen Einstellungen (außer PhysX welches auch grottig integriert wurde).


----------



## RavionHD (12. Juli 2014)

openworldgamer schrieb:


> Hmmm,also ich hätte nichts gegen eine Verschiebung,sofern ACU durch die Verschiebung optimiert wird. AC4 war trotz der Verspätung nicht allzu dolle optimiert,es lief wohl stabil,aber für die gebotene Grafik müsste es auf High End Grafikkarte (770/780/780 Ti bzw 280X/290/290X) mit 60 FPS laufen bei maximalen Einstellungen (außer PhysX welches auch grottig integriert wurde).


 
Also die Grafik von Black Flag finde ich persönlich herausragend, gerade die Vegetation, das Wasser, die Texturen, die Beleuchtung, alles top.
Nur die Gesichtsanimationen hat man schon besser gesehen.


----------



## openworldgamer (12. Juli 2014)

Also ich persönlich fand sie gut,aber nicht herausragend,da sieht z.B. Watch Dogs besser aus,finde ich


----------



## RavionHD (12. Juli 2014)

openworldgamer schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich fand sie gut,aber nicht herausragend,da sieht z.B. Watch Dogs besser aus,finde ich


 
Seien wir uns einig dass sie beide toll aussehen.


----------



## Rizzard (14. Juli 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VoSvsOPbwdU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoSvsOPbwdU


Assassin's Creed Unity Gameplay German Deutsch - Revolution Trailer - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L215f1pd5Tw


----------



## Snipa (14. Juli 2014)

Update 3: 2 neue Videos (Inmitten der französischen Revolution & Gameplay Trailer)


----------



## Rizzard (15. Juli 2014)

> _[...] Von den Generalständen (im Jahr 1789), die den Bruch zwischen König und Pöbel markierten, bis hin zu Robespierres Verhaftung- der Spieler erlebt viele mehrere Schlüsselmomente der Französischen Revolution. Dazu zählen auch der Sturm auf die Bastille, der Sturm auf die Tulerien im August 1792 oder das Gefängnis-Massaker im September 1792. Und natürlich die Enthauptung von Louis XVI. im Januar 1793._"



Assassin's Creed Unity deckt viele historische Ereignisse ab


----------



## RavionHD (15. Juli 2014)

Den Gameplay Trailer finde ich richtig gut, ich freu mich wirklich wie wild auf das Spiel.


----------



## Kinguin (15. Juli 2014)

Vllt gebe ich der Ac Reihe mal wieder ne Chance,ich warte tests ab und hole es mir dann mal im Sale 
Mein letztes Ac war Revelations (nur angespielt),und von daher bin ich da vorsichtig etwas ,vollpreis ist es mir nicht wert


----------



## Rizzard (16. Juli 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Vllt gebe ich der Ac Reihe mal wieder ne Chance,ich warte tests ab und hole es mir dann mal im Sale
> Mein letztes Ac war revelations (nie durchgespielt),und von daher bin ich da vorsichtig etwas ,vollpreis ist es mir nicht wert



Ja die AC Reihe ist immer etwas "riskant". AC1 + 2 durchgespielt, Brotherhood + Revelations + AC3 nur angespielt, AC4 wieder durchgespielt.
Das ist ein auf und ab bei der Reihe.


----------



## Kinguin (16. Juli 2014)

@ Rizzard Ja bei mir war das so :

AC1 bei nem Kumpel angespielt,hab aber den Hype drum nicht verstanden
AC2 fand ich solide,hat mir stellenweise mehr Spass gemacht,im Endeffekt fand ich es nur durchschnittlich
Dann kam Brotherhood,was ich aber nicht mehr durchgespielt habe
Revelations hab ich dann bei nem Kumpel angezockt,aber gemerkt die Reihe ist einfach nix für mich 

AC Unity soll ja etwas frischen Wind bringen,ich lass mich überraschen


----------



## RavionHD (16. Juli 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> @ Rizzard Ja bei mir war das so :
> 
> AC1 bei nem Kumpel angespielt,hab aber den Hype drum nicht verstanden
> AC2 fand ich solide,hat mir stellenweise mehr Spass gemacht,im Endeffekt fand ich es nur durchschnittlich
> ...


 
Probiere Black Flag aus, ist meiner Meinung nach der beste Teil der Reihe.


----------



## Kinguin (16. Juli 2014)

@ Bobi Hm vllt mal im Sale Das Setting sieht gut aus ,aber das war bei Ac immer das beste/interessante 

Mein Problem ist einfach ,dass mir Ubisofts Spiele einfach zu monoton werden ,ihnen fehlt etwas Bestimmtes ,was aus den Spielen mehr macht 
Auch bei FC3 ,was viele genial fanden ,musste ich nach Durchspielen sagen,ganz ok - durchschnittlich ,wenn auch Vaas cool war (da muss ich Ubisoft loben)


----------



## Namline (20. Juli 2014)

Wie ihr wahrscheinlich auch bin auch genauso gespannt auf AC Unity wie ihr. Was ich aber vermissen werde ist mein Schiff und die See. 
Zudem interessiert brennend das neue Kampf- und Bewegungssystem, die Entwickler meinten ja die hätten dies wieder komplett überarbeitet.


----------



## Trieb01 (22. Juli 2014)

Mal schauen ob man dort auch noch bislen segeln kann


----------



## Snipa (22. Juli 2014)

Trieb01 schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob man dort auch noch bislen segeln kann


 
nope.


----------



## RavionHD (22. Juli 2014)

Hier der neu erschienene Techniktrailer:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CTQeq5VxhwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snipa (23. Juli 2014)

Update 4: neues Video (Erlebnis-Trailer#1: Neue Engine, neues Gameplay)


----------



## Razor2408 (29. Juli 2014)

Schaut nicht gut aus für die PC-Version von AC Unity
Assassin’s Creed Unity & Far Cry 4 – PC Versions To Be Developed By Ubisoft Kiev


----------



## RavionHD (29. Juli 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Schaut nicht gut aus für die PC-Version von AC Unity
> Assassin’s Creed Unity & Far Cry 4 – PC Versions To Be Developed By Ubisoft Kiev


 
Schaut sogar sehr gut aus, Ubisoft Kiev macht alle PC Versionen von Ubisoft Spielen, und gerade deshalb könne sie die Zeit voll in die PC Version stecken, gerade deshalb bekommen PC Spieler ja grafische Features wie HBAO+, Smooth Shadows, God Rays, advanced reflections, Ultra Texturen usw. usf. genauso wie sinnvolle Bildverbesserungen wie FXAA, SMAA und MSAA!

Besser wie wenn ein Studio alle Versionen macht und die PC Version nur ein seelenloser Port ist ohne zusätzlichen Extras!


----------



## Kinguin (29. Juli 2014)

Wie sind eig allg so die Ac Pc Ports?
Habe Ac bis jetzt nur auf Konsole angespielt,daher würde mich das mal interessieren

BlackFlag scheint ja einigen Leuten am Pc Probleme bereitet zu haben,und auch Titel wie Watch Dogs sind ein unoptimierter Konsolenport gewesen -.-....
Andererseits liefs bei einigen ohne Probleme,scheint irgendwie nen Glücksspiel zu sein


----------



## RavionHD (29. Juli 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Wie sind eig allg so die Ac Pc Ports?
> Habe Ac bis jetzt nur auf Konsole angespielt,daher würde mich das mal interessieren
> 
> BlackFlag scheint ja einigen Leuten am Pc Probleme bereitet zu haben,und auch Titel wie Watch Dogs sind ein unoptimierter Konsolenport gewesen -.-....
> Andererseits liefs bei einigen ohne Probleme,scheint irgendwie nen Glücksspiel zu sein


 
Assassin's Creed 3 lief in Boston ein bisschen unsauber (ansonsten ziemlich gut), Assassin's Creed 4 läuft eigentlich immer ziemlich gut, an Stellen mit sehr viel Vegetation war die Framerate etwas weiter unten, aber ich beispielsweise war nie unter 30, das spielte sich ganz gut.

Und Watch Dogs läuft bei einigen gut und bei einigen schlecht, mit entsprechenden Mods läuft es bei allen gut.

Wobei man im Falle von Watch Dogs dann einfach bedenken muss dass nicht jeder Aldi PC Ultra Texturen und Smooth Shadows schafft, wenn man die beiden nur auf "High" stellt läuft es auf jedem Mittelklasse PC ziemlich gut.
Und naja mit Mods kann man das Spiel ja noch stark verschönern, von daher.


----------



## Kinguin (29. Juli 2014)

Ja das Problem ist viele mit High End Systemem sich zb bei WD beschwert haben über plötzliche Einbrüche

Achja es geht mir um die Version von Ubisoft,die Mods sind zwar ne tolle Arbeit aber es geht um die Version von Ubisoft
Naja vllt habe ich ja Glück und bei der nächsten Grafikkarte gibt es Ac als Aktion wieder umsonst


----------



## RavionHD (29. Juli 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ja das Problem ist viele mit High End Systemem sich zb bei WD beschwert haben über plötzliche Einbrüche
> 
> Achja es geht mir um die Version von Ubisoft,die Mods sind zwar ne tolle Arbeit aber es geht um die Version von Ubisoft
> Naja vllt habe ich ja Glück und bei der nächsten Grafikkarte gibt es Ac als Aktion wieder umsonst


 
Klar, Modding gehört für mich aber genauso zum PC wie Maus und Tastatur.

Wobei wie gesagt, die meisten Ruckler haben ihren Ursprung auch darauf dass Leute mit 2GB Grafikkarten beispielsweise Ultra Texturen verwenden, welche 3GB erfordern.
Dann benutzt man entweder die Maldo Ultra Textur Mod (welche mit 2GB problemlos laufen) oder man gibt sich mit "High" Texturen zufrieden.


----------



## Kinguin (29. Juli 2014)

Man wird sehen ^^
die Pc Ports von Ubisoft sind ja an sich nie schlecht,immerhin weisen sie genug Einstellungsmöglichkeiten auf
das was wirklich ne Frechheit ist,ist das absichtliche Downgrade der Pc Version von WD

Zunächst soll aber Ac sein neues Kampfsystem zeigen,hoffe die haben das gut verbessert
Und ne angenehme Story wäre auch mal ne schöne Abwechslung


----------



## RavionHD (29. Juli 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Man wird sehen ^^
> die Pc Ports von Ubisoft sind ja an sich nie schlecht,immerhin weisen sie genug Einstellungsmöglichkeiten auf
> das was wirklich ne Frechheit ist,ist das absichtliche Downgrade der Pc Version von WD
> 
> ...


 
Die Spielwelt sieht ja schon sehr interessant aus, bin gespannt ob es an Assassin's Creed Black Flag kommt, denn die war wirklich riesig.


----------



## Kinguin (29. Juli 2014)

Riesig ? Ja das kann sein,nur interessiert mich das persönlich 0

Ich finde es immer wieder toll,wenn OpenWorld Spiele angepriesen werden wegen ihrer Größe
Viele von denen sind aber mit dummen Schnickschnack gefüllt bzw trostlost und leer 
Meistens zockt man dann linear die Handlung durch und fertig,dann werden aus den angepriesenen 50-100h 15-20 Std 

Muss anmerken,die Spielwelten von den Ubititel sehen immer toll aus  Nur reizen mich die Nebenmissionen nicht
Anders als bei Gta oder Skyrim,wo ich gerne in die Welt versank


----------



## RavionHD (29. Juli 2014)

Neuer Trailer zu Assassin's Creed:Unity:

New Assassin's Creed Unity Trailer Introduces Elise - IGN


----------



## RavionHD (4. August 2014)

Die Assassin's Creed:Unity Map ist anscheinend geleaked worden.

Sieht schon ziemlich groß und verwinkelt aus.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. August 2014)

Ich freue mich sowas von schon auf Unity, spätestens in 3 Tagen werde ich persönlich anspielen. Weiß denn vielleicht jemand ob die USK schon drüber gegangen ist?


----------



## RavionHD (12. August 2014)

Assassin's Creed:Unity wird auf der Playstation 4 womöglich nur in 720P laufen:
Assassins Creed Unity auf PS4 womöglich nur in 720p

Gibt noch keine Bestätigung seits Ubisoft oder Sony.


----------



## mist3r89 (13. August 2014)

naja sony sagt sowieso erst das es auf 1080p läuft bis ubisoft ihnen mitteilt, dass dies sicher nicht passieren wird


----------



## Snipa (19. August 2014)

Update 5: 3 neue Videos, Kategorie Ko-op, neue Gameplay-Infos


----------



## Useful (19. August 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Weiß denn vielleicht jemand ob die USK schon drüber gegangen ist?


 
Das wird bestimmt auch wieder eine USK16 erhalten, jedenfalls wird Ubisoft das so machen dass es ab 16 freigegeben wird^^

Ich freu mich auch schon richtig auf Unity, habe alle Teile gespielt und fand sie richtig gut (besonders Teil 2 & 4)
Das mit der PS4 wundert mich nicht, war abzusehen dass sowas passiert, mal sehen was die mit der Xbox One machen


----------



## Zeus18 (19. August 2014)

Useful schrieb:


> Das wird bestimmt auch wieder eine USK16 erhalten, jedenfalls wird Ubisoft das so machen dass es ab 16 freigegeben wird^^
> 
> Ich freu mich auch schon richtig auf Unity, habe alle Teile gespielt und fand sie richtig gut (besonders Teil 2 & 4)
> Das mit der PS4 wundert mich nicht, war abzusehen dass sowas passiert, mal sehen was die mit der Xbox One machen


 
Alles klar, danke dir für die Rückmeldung.


----------



## Useful (19. August 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke dir für die Rückmeldung.


 
Zumindest war es bei den alten Teilen immer so, in Teil 2 gibts angeblich sogar eigentlich Blut zu sehen, sollen die angeblich für die deutsche Version entfernt haben damit es mit der 16 Einstufung durch kommt. Daher denke ich man kann davon ausgehen dass es auch hier so sein wird


----------



## Kinguin (19. August 2014)

In Unity kam aber ein abgetrennter,zuckender Kopf vor ,oder war das nur ein Trailer ? 
Dachte das war ne Ingame Szene oder so 

Bei einer Enthauptung ,vorallem brutal durch eine Guillotine dargestellt - würde ich eher von USK 18 ausgehen 
Allerdings ist mir das eh egal ,hauptsache uncut


----------



## Useful (19. August 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> In Unity kam aber ein abgetrennter,zuckender Kopf vor ,oder war das nur ein Trailer ?
> Dachte das war ne Ingame Szene oder so
> 
> Bei einer Enthauptung ,vorallem brutal durch eine Guillotine dargestellt - würde ich eher von USK 18 ausgehen
> Allerdings ist mir das eh egal ,hauptsache uncut


 
Stimmt, das habe ich gar nicht bedacht 
die Einstufung wird wohl für die meisten auch egal sein, so wie immer


----------



## Kinguin (19. August 2014)

Useful schrieb:


> Stimmt, das habe ich gar nicht bedacht
> die Einstufung wird wohl für die meisten auch egal sein, so wie immer


 
Mir ist es egal ,weil ich 19 bin 
Heutzutage hat man aber eh genug Mittel an an USK 18 Spiele ranzukommen 
Bzw überhaupt an Sachen ab 18 ,man sehe sich einige Jugendliche mit 14/15 mal an 
Wobei das war wahrs nie anders


----------



## Snipa (20. August 2014)

ich hab gestern in einem artikel gelesen, dass unity doch wohl stark brutaler und blutiger als die vorgänger sein soll. inwiefern sich das im fertigen spiel auswirkt, bleibt ersteinmal abzuwarten


----------



## Soulzerker (20. August 2014)

Ich glaube der Coop-Modus wird meine Nächte zerstören!


----------



## Zeus18 (20. August 2014)

Wird sich bestimmt so ähneln wie bei SC  Blacklist.


----------



## DerToniX (21. August 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Wird sich bestimmt so ähneln wie bei SC  Blacklist.


 
Also kann ich kaum aufm Server connecten


----------



## Rizzard (28. August 2014)

AC:U kommt Mitte November.

Toll, erst DA:I und jetzt auch noch AC.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. August 2014)

Ne Ende Oktober kommt es raus.


----------



## Rizzard (28. August 2014)

Nope.

Assassin


----------



## Kinguin (28. August 2014)

2014-das Jahr der Verschiebungen,wobei es in diesem Falle auch nur 2 Wochen sind


----------



## Zeus18 (28. August 2014)

Ohh man was soll denn der Mist schon wieder. Auf einmal Mitte November so ein Dreck!


----------



## FrozenEYZ (29. August 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ohh man was soll denn der Mist schon wieder. Auf einmal Mitte November so ein Dreck!


Wenn es dadurch noch Verbesserungen am Game gibt, sind die paar Wochen doch verkraftbar oder?


----------



## Kinguin (29. August 2014)

Der November ist ziemlich voll mittlerweile 
Ac:U,FC4,TheCrew,Dragon Age usw 
Zwar werde ich mir keins von denen zum Release kaufen ,aber ich denke für einige wirds knapp vom Geld/Zeit her xd 

Aber hast schon recht ,es kommt bloss der Optimierung zu Gute


----------



## Zeus18 (29. August 2014)

Jaja klar ist ja nehme ich mal an der Sinn auch der Verschiebung, aber das kommt irgendwie ziemlich oft vor in Letzter Zeit.


----------



## -angeldust- (29. August 2014)

warum dragon age und november?
sollte das nicht auch ende oktober kommen? 
oder wurde das auch schon verschoben?

soso. verwchiebung wegen optimierung. 
diese aussage war nich nie wirklich nachvollziehbar.

sobald ein spiel ansatzweise fertig ist kommt es auf den markt. 
optimierung is immer ne gute ausrede..


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (17. September 2014)

Ich kann mich nicht erninnern wann Ubisoft je einen AC Teil zum angepeilten Termin heraus gebracht es wurde immer verschoben dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich damit das Weihnachtsgeschäft boomt


----------



## Useful (24. September 2014)

Das Spiel wird wohl eine Freigabe ab 16 erhalten: Assassin's Creed Unity erhält 2,5D-Jump'n'Run - ComputerBase

Das mit dem 2,5-D find ich auch ganz interessant, macht bestimmt Spaß wenn die das gut umsetzen^^
was meint ihr?


----------



## Kinguin (24. September 2014)

Ac Spiele haben doch immer eine Freigabe ab 16 oder ? 
Ansonsten ich finde allg so nen Spiel (muss nicht Ac sein,aber schon Action Adventure) im alten China wäre ganz cool ^^


----------



## Useful (24. September 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ac Spiele haben doch immer eine Freigabe ab 16 oder ?
> Ansonsten ich finde allg so nen Spiel (muss nicht Ac sein,aber schon Action Adventure) im alten China wäre ganz cool ^^


 
In Deutschland bisher immer, aber wenn du auf den letzten Seiten hier guckst wars doch etwas unsicher wegen dem Blut zum Beispiel. 
AC2 und andere Teile sind doch ein bisschen geschnitten worden, weil da ja Blut war und Ubisoft möchte dass das ja ab 16 ist um die Zielgruppe hier richtig anzusprechen, also dass sich das jeder problemlos kaufen kann.


----------



## Kinguin (24. September 2014)

Achso dachte immer Ac wäre ab 12 und Uncut ,weil ich kenne viele Kinder die das schon in dem Alter zocken
Zeigt aber einmal wie gut schon 12-13 Jährige an ihr jährliches AC,Cod und BF rankommen xd (Aber nun gut ich habe mich auch nie an die USK gehalten ^^)


----------



## Useful (24. September 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Achso dachte immer Ac wäre ab 12 und Uncut ,weil ich kenne viele Kinder die das schon in dem Alter zocken
> Zeigt aber einmal wie gut schon 12-13 Jährige an ihr jährliches AC,Cod und BF rankommen xd (Aber nun gut ich habe mich auch nie an die USK gehalten ^^)


 
Ja das mit USK ist meiner Meinung nach.... naja, die kommen ja eh überall ran 

Normalerweise immer ab 16, nur in der, z.B. englischen Version ist Blut oder sowas, das wird hier rausgenommen, damit die mit der 16er Alterseinstufung durch kommen.
Jedenfalls hab ich das mal so mitbekommen, guck mal auf Youtube danach


----------



## Kinguin (24. September 2014)

Useful schrieb:


> Ja das mit USK ist meiner Meinung nach.... naja, die kommen ja eh überall ran
> 
> Normalerweise immer ab 16, nur in der, z.B. englischen Version ist Blut oder sowas, das wird hier rausgenommen, damit die mit der 16er Alterseinstufung durch kommen.
> Jedenfalls hab ich das mal so mitbekommen, guck mal auf Youtube danach


 
Wegen etwas Blut wird ein Spiel ab 18 o.O ? 
Ab 16 sind schon einige Filme voll mit Gewalt - irgendwie sinnfrei


----------



## Useful (24. September 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Wegen etwas Blut wird ein Spiel ab 18 o.O ?
> Ab 16 sind schon einige Filme voll mit Gewalt - irgendwie sinnfrei


 
Ja stimmt 
Das Blut war nur als Beispiel gedacht, musst mal bei Youtube gucken ob du da was findest 
Aber es hatte irgendwie was damit zu tun


----------



## Zeus18 (24. September 2014)

Ja damit hätte man auch sowieso rechnen können.


----------



## Kinguin (24. September 2014)

Useful schrieb:


> Ja stimmt
> Das Blut war nur als Beispiel gedacht, musst mal bei Youtube gucken ob du da was findest
> Aber es hatte irgendwie was damit zu tun


 
Etwas OT ,aber das zB immer noch nicht  Spiele als Kunst angesehen werden finde ich bescheuert 
Ich bin jetzt kein Befürworter von Gewalt ,aber es macht nur Sinn,dass solche Spiele brutal sind
Das ist nämlich realistisch und sie sollten so aussehen wie es der Entwickler(der Künstler) wollte
Allein das immer noch Spiele auf dem Index landen oder Cut ab 18 (!) erscheinen, finde ich schade...


----------



## Useful (24. September 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Etwas OT ,aber das zB immer noch nicht  Spiele als Kunst angesehen werden finde ich bescheuert
> Ich bin jetzt kein Befürworter von Gewalt ,aber es macht nur Sinn,dass solche Spiele brutal sind
> Das ist nämlich realistisch und sie sollten so aussehen wie es der Entwickler(der Künstler) wollte
> Allein das immer noch Spiele auf dem Index landen oder Cut ab 18 (!) erscheinen, finde ich schade...


 
Die Medien lernen es doch auch nie.... also das ganze mit den Amokläufen  eben.... da wird wild irgendwas aufgegriffen, irgendwer muss ja  schließlich Schuld sein, und das sind dann nicht die Probleme der  Betroffenden sondern solche Spiele.... 

Ja das stimmt schon wie du das so sagst ^^


----------



## Kinguin (24. September 2014)

Useful schrieb:


> Die Medien lernen es doch auch nie.... also das ganze mit den Amokläufen  eben.... da wird wild irgendwas aufgegriffen, irgendwer muss ja  schließlich Schuld sein, und das sind dann nicht die Probleme der  Betroffenden sondern solche Spiele....
> 
> Ja das stimmt schon wie du das so sagst ^^


 
Naja stimmt schon irgendwas muss man ja die Schuld geben ,und da ist es einfacher einem Medium ,was man nicht kennt 
Ich habr auch schon mit 14-15 GoW,CS usw gezockt - trotzdem bin ich heute kein seelisch verstümmeltes Kind (ok vllt ein bisschen )

Wenn Eltern,Pädagogen und Politiker Angst haben ,dass die zukünftige Generation mit Gewalt aufwächst ,müssen sie zuerst erstnal die äusseren Umstände ändern,statt auf dem Gaming rumzuhacken - ich meine es gibt auch in der Kunst,Literatur usw Gewalt als Stilmittel
Geschnitten wird sowas ja auch nicht 
Tatsächlich könnte man genauso gut den Medien,dem Internet oder der Filmbranche die Schuld für Amokläufe geben  
Ich bin der festen Überzeugung ,dass Kinder sich mit Gewalr beschäftigen müssen ,um zu wissen wie man damit umgeht (Sport treiben,von sich aus lernen sein Temperament zu zügeln ,keine Wut oder Hass in sich zu sammeln usw)

ps: dh jetzt nicht ,dass alle Kinder Gamen sollten ^^ Kinder,die etwas zerbrechlicher sind oder halt in sich hineingekehrt sollten eher unter Menschen gehen und was aktiv unternehmen - dennoch die Auseinanderansetzung mit der Gewalt an sich macht erst klar,was Gewalt überhaupt ist und wie man damit umzugehen hat
Genauso könnten sich einige ältere Menschen mal mit der modernen Welt beschäftigen,statt diese als Neuland oder Gefahr abzustempeln 

ps2 : so sry für den Text und fürs fette OT,aber das musste mal raus


----------



## Snipa (28. September 2014)

jaaaa, ich weiß. ich muss den st mal wieder aktualisieren.

aber vllt lasst ihr euch ja durch ein katzenvideo besänftigen..? katzen gehen doch immer 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnk15Wf6xMU


----------



## Zeus18 (29. September 2014)

LOL kleine Kittycat assassine.


----------



## -Kerby- (30. September 2014)

Kurz OT:
Also nach dem klassischen Klischee (ja, für mich ist das ein Abklatsch!) - Terrorist wird man erst, wenn man CS zockt oder ähnliches 

Ich finde, Jugendliche oder Kinder werden nicht wegen solchen Spielen zu Amokläufern oder Ähnliches, sie verkörpern diese Meinung schon vorher
und versuchen durch solche Spiele sich in solch eine Welt zu projizieren. Wohl eher wird es sie daran hindern, sowas in Realität zu machen, weil sie sich
schon am PC abreagieren. Aber solche Menschen sind im Grunde schon vorher komplett verkorkst, wie gesagt, man denke nur mal an die Sache mit James Bulger im Jahre 1993.
Wer diesen Fall nicht kennt, sollte man nachrecherchieren. Einfach grauenvoll.

Zum Thema:
Das wird der Hammer! Kann es gar nicht abwarten, würde mir am liebsten die Collector's Edition holen, aber das is doch etwas zuviel Geld mMn ^^
Wird wohl eher die Bastille oder Notre Dame. Jemand schon ne Ahnung, wo man es sich relativ billig holen werden kann?
Die Notre-Dame Edition gibts leider in Amazon nicht. Also nicht direkt bei Ubi-Shop,
da ist es meistens noch sehr teuer. Außerdem, was werdet ihr euch so holen, aus Interesse?

Ich persönlich fand alle Teile toll, wobei AC1 noch am aller wenigsten zu bieten hatte, logischerweise für den ersten Teil.
Das einige Brotherhood oder Revelations nicht mochten, verstehe ich nicht. Wenn man bei den Spielen nur die Story zockt, erfährt man sowieso viel zu wenig.
Besonders Revelations hat mich sehr gepackt mit Altair.
Meiner Meinung nach, sollte man die Spiele versuchen auf 100% zu spielen.
Man muss sich historische Details anschauen und die Nebenmissionen sind mir bisher immer interessant gewesen. Habe von AC:1 bis Liberation HD alle Teile plus DLC.
Es war alles super, bis auf das DLC von AC3, das war komplett verkorkst (Bugs, Bugs, Bugs). Auch die Datenbank im Menü von AC hat meist
interessante Story-History Informationen. Bzgl. der Optimierung bei BlackFlag habe ich nie verstanden, das Ubi den TripeBuffer rausgelassen hat.
Man musste sich den immer manuell über D3Doverrider einschalten, wird man wohl bei Unity auch müssen, so wie es scheint (Siehe Framerate-Test Video).

Jetzt kommt Paris, dann wird wohl noch ein Teil kommen mit Achilles Davenport (hoffentlich, der kann nur gut werden) und
dann i-wann der 1. oder 2. Weltkrieg?  Kann mir das gar nicht vorstellen.
Außerdem kritisieren einige die Story in der Gegenwart. Finde Sie persönlich auch interessant. Wie wird es wohl weitergehen,
da "irgendjemand" (ich halte den Spoiler mal zurück, sollte es jem noch nicht gespielt haben) nun befreit ist.

Das Spiel ist eindeutig Geschmackssache und man könnte sich tagelang darüber streiten, weshalb es sich eig nicht lohnt das Spiel anhand seiner Story zu bewerten


----------



## Snipa (2. Oktober 2014)

Update 6: 5 neue Videos, Infos zum Ko-op


----------



## RavionHD (6. Oktober 2014)

Neuer Story Trailer:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q6Orl5jhTVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Oktober 2014)

Irgendwie sieht der Trailer für mich total schlecht ausm was Grafik etc betrifft.
=/


----------



## Snipa (6. Oktober 2014)

Update 7: Story Trailer eingefügt


----------



## RavionHD (6. Oktober 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Irgendwie sieht der Trailer für mich total schlecht ausm was Grafik etc betrifft.
> =/


 
Assassin's Creed Unity hatte schon immer Schwächen mit den Gesichtsanimationen, das fiel mir immer negativ auf, komisch nur dass sonst alles wirklich fabelhaft aussieht, nur die Gesichter wirken ziemlich altbacken.
Watch Dogs hatte da die wesentlich schöneren und detaillierteren Gesichter.

Achja, mittlerweile wurde bestätigt dass Assassin's Creed Unity sowohl auf der Playstation 4 als auch auf der Xbox One in 900P und 30 Frames laufen:
Assassin's Creed: Unity: Auf PS4 und Xbox One in 900p mit 30 Bildern pro Sekunde und Trailer zur Story - 4Players


----------



## SirBullyyy (6. Oktober 2014)

900p und 30fps auf PS4 und XBOXONE bestätigt.

" Gegenüber Videogamer sagte Ubisoft, dass sie eine Gleichheit zwischen den Plattformen herstellen wollen und der Publisher keine Diskussionen über Performance-Unterschiede vom Zaun brechen möchte.  "

Wenigstens sind sie ehrlich das sie die PS4 Version beschneiden, ich hols mir für PC (außer sie kommen auf die Idee diese auch zu beschneiden)

Quelle: Assassin's Creed: Unity: Auf PS4 und Xbox One in 900p mit 30 Bildern pro Sekunde und Trailer zur Story - 4Players


----------



## RavionHD (6. Oktober 2014)

SirBullyyy schrieb:


> 900p und 30fps auf PS4 und XBOXONE bestätigt.
> 
> " Gegenüber Videogamer sagte Ubisoft, dass sie eine Gleichheit zwischen den Plattformen herstellen wollen und der Publisher keine Diskussionen über Performance-Unterschiede vom Zaun brechen möchte.  "
> 
> ...


 
Die Auflösung können sie nicht mehr beschneiden.

Wobei, Dark Souls 1 hat ja gezeigt dass selbst das möglich ist.


----------



## Kinguin (6. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Die Auflösung können sie nicht mehr beschneiden.
> 
> Wobei, Dark Souls 1 hat ja gezeigt dass selbst das möglich ist.




da steht doch,dass Ubisoft absichtlich die Auflösung runtergeschraubt hat auf der Ps4 ,um Debatten zu vermeiden

Interessant finde ich eins,die KI scheint ja dieses Mal aufwendiger zu sein in AC,also verbessert worden zu sein
Mal sehen,ob man davon mal was Ingame bemerkt,bisher fand ich die KI doch ziemlich doof in AC


----------



## RavionHD (6. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> da steht doch,dass Ubisoft absichtlich die Auflösung runtergeschraubt hat auf der Ps4 ,um Debatten zu vermeiden
> 
> 
> Interessant finde ich eins,die KI scheint ja dieses Mal aufwendiger zu sein in AC,also verbessert worden zu sein
> Mal sehen,ob man davon mal was Ingame bemerkt,bisher fand ich die KI doch ziemlich doof in AC


 
Ja genau, absichtlich heruntergefahren, Ubisoft hat auch gesagt Watch Dogs sei nicht gedowngradet worde, soviel dazu was die alles sagen.

900P deswegen weil die CPU beider Systeme bekanntlich nicht in der Lage ist so eine riesige Anzahl an Menschenmassen flüssig in 1080P darzustellen.

Bin gespannt wie die PC Anforderungen sind, vor allen mit den exklusiven Effekten wie Tesselation, HBAO+, PCSS und co.

In diesem Fall limitiert die Playstation 4 mehr, da die CPU für KI Berechnungen genutzt wird und die CPU der Xbox One erwas höher getaktet ist als die der Playstation 4 (1,75 Ghz vs. 1,6 Ghz).


----------



## Kinguin (6. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ja genau, absichtlich heruntergefahren, Ubisoft hat auch gesagt Watch Dogs sei nicht gedowngradet worde, soviel dazu was die alles sagen.
> 
> 900P deswegen weil die CPU beider Systeme bekanntlich nicht in der Lage ist so eine riesige Anzahl an Menschenmassen flüssig in 1080P darzustellen.
> 
> Bin gespannt wie die PC Anforderungen sind, vor allen mit den exklusiven Effekten wie Tesselation, HBAO+, PCSS und co.



 ?
Du meinst also sie sagen absichtlich,dass es gedowngradet wurde auf der Ps4 ,obwohl es nicht so ist ? 
Damit gewinnen die doch überhaupt nix,außer einen weiteren Shitstorm
Wo ist denn der Sinn zu sagen,hey jo wir haben absichtlich die Ps4 Version gedowngradet statt einfach die Wahrheit zu sagen?
Das ist doch genauso schlimm wie bei WD,wo sie anfangs behauptet haben,es wurde nicht runtergeschraubt,obwohl es doch so war 
Was ist das für ne Logik?aber die fehlt dir ja seit langem 

Achja die Auswirkungen eine höheren Auflösung auf die CPU Last wird nicht so drastisch durch riese Menschenmengen erhöht 
Das sind nebenbei grade mal 900p auf 1080,rede keinen Mist wieder

ps: anscheinend hat man aus den Fehlern der vergangen Teile gelernt,laut Artikel von Gamersglobal scheint das Kampfsystem doch etwas mehr Taktik zu verlange
Wie viel mehr werden wir bald sehen,ich werde es mir dann vllt sogr mal zulegen
Paris weiss zu gefallen,und wenn die Story dieses mal besser ist,dann freue ich mich sogar auf ein gutes Spiel


----------



## Razor2408 (6. Oktober 2014)

Schon komisch dass immer die Ubisoft-Spiele nur 900p haben, und alle anderen 1080p
-> Microsoft zahlt Ubisoft dafür, dass die Versionen sich nicht zu sehr unterscheiden.



> *"We decided to lock them at the same specs to avoid all the debates and stuff," senior producer Vincent Pontbriand told VideoGamer.com*
> Assassin's Creed "Parity": Unity is 900p/30fps on both PS4 & Xbox One - NeoGAF



Genauso wars auch bei Watch Dogs. Die PS4 würde 1080p locker hinkriegen.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (6. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Neuer Story Trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*schluck* Was das denn? Sieht ja total miserabel aus


----------



## RavionHD (6. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Schon komisch dass immer die Ubisoft-Spiele nur 900p haben, und alle anderen 1080p
> -> Microsoft zahlt Ubisoft dafür, dass die Versionen sich nicht zu sehr unterscheiden.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Liegt daran dass Ubisoft Titel in der Regel grafisch sehr viel aufwändiger sind, genauso sieht es mit Unity aus, grafisch aufwendige Titel laufen halt schlichtweg nicht in voller 1080P Auflösung, siehe unter anderem auch Battlefield 4.
Killzone MP läuft auch nicht in 1080P, The Order 1886 läuft auch nur in 1920*800P.

Watch Dogs lief auf der Xbox One in 792P und in 900P auf der Playstation 4.

Genauso sieht es mit Unity aus, die großen Menschenmassen zwingen die CPU in die Knie, und diese ist bei der Xbox One sogar etwas höher getaktet (1,75 Ghz vs. 1,6 Ghz).

Von daher die logische Folge dass das Spiel in reduzierter Auflösung läuft.

Natürlich wären 1080P auch möglich, jedoch will man 30 Frames und nicht instabile ~25, denn der Leistungsunterschied zwischen 1920*1080P und 1600*900P ist ziemlich groß, man spart dadurch eine Menge Leistung.


----------



## Kinguin (6. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Liegt daran dass Ubisoft Titel in der Regel grafisch sehr viel aufwändiger sind, genauso sieht es mit Unity aus, grafisch aufwendige Titel laufen halt schlichtweg nicht in voller 1080P Auflösung, siehe unter anderem auch Battlefield 4.
> Killzone MP läuft auch nicht in 1080P, The Order 1886 läuft auch nur in 1920*800P.
> 
> Watch Dogs lief auf der Xbox One in 792P und in 900P auf der Playstation 4.
> ...



Wie oft denn noch die erhöhte Auflösung von 900p auf 1080p hat kaum bis keine Auswirkungen auf die CPU Last 
Du redest Schwachsinn ....und zeigst mal wieder,dass du keine Ahnung hast
das Killzone MP und Battlefield 4 nicht in 1080p laufen,liegt daran,dass es eben Multiplayer Spiele sind und der Fokus dort auf 60 fps lag (bei Bf4 wollte man zudem auch noch,dass die 64 Spieler Parties funktionieren -nebenbei Killzone läuft um genau zu sein auf 960x1080)
Deshalb hat man die Auflösung runtergeschraubt auf der Ps4 ,um eben diese 60 fps zu haben (zwar werden diese nicht immer gehalten,aber meistens sind es 60 fps)
Dabei muss man bedenken,dass BF4 überall performance technisch mies lief,und praktisch als Beta releast wurde 

Diese beiden Spiele mit AC zu vergleichen,einem SinglePlayer Game,welches nicht die selbe CPU Last erreicht,ist einfach nur unlogisch 
Und dann wählse das schlechtes Bsp überhaupt WD....
WD war auf allen Plattformen einfach mies optimiert und kam ebenfalls für 5 Plattformen raus ,und das es in 900p lief war ganz bestimmt nicht einfach nur,weil nicht mehr möglich
The Order läuft auf diese Auflösung,weil man eben auch 4xMSAA nutzt  aber ne bloss nicht die Fakten nennen ne, hauptsache Bashen 
Wenn AC:U ein Spiel wäre wie TW3,welches einfach den PC als Leadplattform hat,dann würde ich das ja glauben

Und nochmal,wo liegt der Sinn hinter Ubisofts Aktion ?  Man behauptet von sich aus,dass man die Ps4 mit Absicht runtergeschraubt hat statt zu sagen,dass sie schlichtweg zu schwach ist - das behauptest du
Doch wozu? Damit handelt man sich direkt nen Shitstorm ein,das ist Marketing technisch einfach dumm

ps: hab dich mal gemeldet wegen absichtlichen Falschaussagen und Bashversuch
ps2: und seit wann macht das bisschen Mhz so nen Performanceunterschied ? nach deiner Aussage,müsste ja Intel jährlich große Sprünge im CPU Segment machen,da sie den Takt etwas hochschrauben


----------



## Rizzard (7. Oktober 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Schon komisch dass immer die Ubisoft-Spiele nur 900p haben, und alle anderen 1080p
> -> Microsoft zahlt Ubisoft dafür, dass die Versionen sich nicht zu sehr unterscheiden.
> 
> 
> ...



Mir sind die 900p zwar Latte, aber ich meine Ubi sagte mal man strebt 1080p und 60Fps an.
Das Ziel klang zwar sehr ambitioniert, aber ihre Aussage jetzt klingt wirklich sehr suspekt.
Wir probieren erst garnicht eine Version besser aussehen zu lassen.


----------



## Razor2408 (7. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt mittlerweile auch genug Bilder / Gif's, die das mehr als verdeutlichen:

darunter auch eines, was deine Vermutung bestätigt (Rizzard): http://abload.de/img/ubinvl3e.png

http://i.imgur.com/b5kyEoZ.jpg
http://abload.de/img/0337_gxkq3.gif


----------



## RavionHD (8. Oktober 2014)

Assassin's Creed:Unity wurde sehr wahrscheinlich auf dem PC als Leadplattform entwickelt da es bis vor einem Jahr ja noch keine Next Gen gab und die Entwickler die Spezifikationen erst ein halbes Jahr vor Release wussten, demnach sind sie davon ausgegangen dass die CPU deutlich stärker wird, will garnicht wissen wie die Entwickler reingeschaut haben als Sony und Microsoft ihnen gesagt hat dass sie mit dem 1,6 Ghz Jaguar Prozessor klar kommen müssen.


----------



## Kinguin (8. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Assassin's Creed:Unity wurde sehr wahrscheinlich auf dem PC als Leadplattform entwickelt da es bis vor einem Jahr ja noch keine Next Gen gab und die Entwickler die Spezifikationen erst ein halbes Jahr vor Release wussten, demnach sind sie davon ausgegangen dass die CPU deutlich stärker wird, will garnicht wissen wie die Entwickler reingeschaut haben als Sony und Microsoft ihnen gesagt hat dass sie mit dem 1,6 Ghz Jaguar Prozessor klar kommen müssen.



Wieso releast man dann nicht einfach AC:U für den Pc only ?
Hätte man dann doch keine Einschränkungen,könnte ne super KI bringen und die Grafik noch weitervoranschreiten lassen?  oh wait,das rentiert sich ja gar nicht 

Den Entwicklern ist das so egal,hauptsache sie machen Geld
Eher sollten sie froh sein,dass die Konsole so günstig war,und sie dadurch besser verkauft wurde
Du tust grade so als ob die Entwickler bei Ubisoft immer das Non Plus Ultra raushauen wollen,es aber nicht können wegen den Konsolen


----------



## RavionHD (8. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Wieso releast man dann nicht einfach AC:U für den Pc only ?
> Hätte man dann doch keine Einschränkungen,könnte ne super KI bringen und die Grafik noch weitervoranschreiten lassen?  oh wait,das rentiert sich ja gar nicht
> 
> Den Entwicklern ist das so egal,hauptsache sie machen Geld
> ...


 
Wieso sollte man ein Spiel für eine Plattform rausbringen wenn man auf 3 viel mehr verdient?

Exklusive Spiele werden immer seltener, und dazu kommt es nur wenn der Hersteller das Spiel auch ordentlich subventioniert.
Sonst würde jedes Studio ihr Spiel auf allen Plattformen releasen.


----------



## Kinguin (8. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man ein Spiel für eine Plattform rausbringen wenn man auf 3 viel mehr verdient?
> 
> Exklusive Spiele werden immer seltener, und dazu kommt es nur wenn der Hersteller das Spiel auch ordentlich subventioniert.
> Sonst würde jedes Studio ihr Spiel auf allen Plattformen releasen.


 
Tja also besxhwer dich nicht über die technische Limitierung 
Es hat wirtschaftliche Gründe,wieso man die Konsole braucht und mit einbezieht - aber schön,dass du mal was sinnvolles von dir geben kannst


----------



## Snipa (14. Oktober 2014)

interessante doku über die historischen assassinen

History: Krieger der Vergangenheit - Die Assassinen - N24.de


----------



## -angeldust- (15. Oktober 2014)

danke snipa. 
entlich mal wieder nen post mit vernuenftigem inhalt.


----------



## BlackNeo (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab beschlossen mir Unity jetzt doch zu holen, freue mich schon auf die Guillotine Edition


----------



## RavionHD (18. Oktober 2014)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Ich hab beschlossen mir Unity jetzt doch zu holen, freue mich schon auf die Guillotine Edition


 
Wie jetzt? Die uPlay Exklusive Edition?

Das Problem an der ist der fehlende Season Pass, dafür hat komischerweise die 80 Euro teure Gold Edition den Season Pass schon.

Ich freue mich schon auf die schönen PC Features, allein die stark erweiterte Tesselation ließ die Dächer von Paris wunderschön echt ausschauen, während die Konsolenversion komplett flach ist.

Dann gibt es noch PSCC, HBAO+, God Rays, advanced reflections, wie immer dutzende AA Modi (ich würde mir wieder SMAA Temporal wünschen!) usw. usf.

Man kann nur hoffen dass das eigentliche Spiel auch gut wird.

Hier nur ein Beispiel der PC Version:


----------



## BlackNeo (18. Oktober 2014)

> Wie jetzt? Die uPlay Exklusive Edition?



Ja, die UPlay exklusive Collectors Edition für 140€ 

Ich sammle sowas einfach gerne, hab ja auch die AC:3 Freedom Edition, Dark Souls 2 Collectros Edition und diverse Sammlereditionen von Filmen hier stehen^^

Und das Zubehör der Guillotine Edition finde ich göttlich 


Wenns technisch so ausschaut wie es viele Screenshots vermuten ließen dann bin ich zufrieden und meine HD 7970 darf endlich mal wieder ordentlich arbeiten


----------



## Kinguin (21. Oktober 2014)

Anscheinend hat man das Gameplay verbessert,wenn man den Previews auf Gamestar/Gamersglobal glauben darf (richtiges Schleichen/keine dummen Konters mehr)
Gefällt mir wirklich 
Wenn die Story noch ok ist und die Welt etwas Abwechslung bietet ,dann kauf ich mir auch Unity


----------



## Snipa (24. Oktober 2014)

Update 8: 4 neue Videos & Infos zum Café du Théâtre eingefügt


----------



## Swarley86 (28. Oktober 2014)

Keiner, der sich über die happigen Systemanforderungen von AC:U beschwert? 
Also wenn es dabei bleibt, kann ich mir den neusten Teil abschminken.
Kann irgendwie nicht verstehen, wie es zu solch heftigen Hardwareanforderungen kommen kann. Optisch sieht es, ganz klar, bombastisch aus. Aber Black Flag sah genauso gut aus und hatte nicht ansatzweise solche Anforderungen.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Oktober 2014)

Swarley86 schrieb:


> Also wenn es dabei bleibt, kann ich mir den neusten Teil abschminken.


 
Einfach mal abwarten. Es wäre nicht das erste Game, bei dem der Entwickler hohe Anforderungen nennt, die sich im Endeffekt nicht bewahrheiten.


----------



## Swarley86 (28. Oktober 2014)

Na darauf hoffe ich ganz stark...und noch mehr hoffe ich, dass Ubisoft daraus nicht so ein Desaster wird wie bei Watch Dogs!


----------



## RavionHD (28. Oktober 2014)

Swarley86 schrieb:


> Keiner, der sich über die happigen Systemanforderungen von AC:U beschwert?
> Also wenn es dabei bleibt, kann ich mir den neusten Teil abschminken.
> Kann irgendwie nicht verstehen, wie es zu solch heftigen Hardwareanforderungen kommen kann. Optisch sieht es, ganz klar, bombastisch aus. Aber Black Flag sah genauso gut aus und hatte nicht ansatzweise solche Anforderungen.


 
Unity sieht doch deutlich besser aus als Black Flag, vorallem die Weitsicht, die Innenräume, Echtzeitreflexionen und die extrem hohe Anzahl an Menschen auf der Straße ist einfach umwerfend, siehe hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t5jPJ-Pha1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Swarley86 (28. Oktober 2014)

naja, lass dich aber mal nicht von rendered trailern blenden. das sie trailer produzieren können, haben sie schon in den letzten jahren bewiesen. bei den aktuellen ingame gameplays habe ich nun keinen quantensprung gesehen...bleibt abzuwarten, was das spiel im endeffekt bringt!


----------



## RavionHD (28. Oktober 2014)

Swarley86 schrieb:


> naja, lass dich aber mal nicht von rendered trailern blenden. das sie trailer produzieren können, haben sie schon in den letzten jahren bewiesen. bei den aktuellen ingame gameplays habe ich nun keinen quantensprung gesehen...bleibt abzuwarten, was das spiel im endeffekt bringt!


 
Du hast das Video nicht gesehen, das ist reines Gameplay.


----------



## Swarley86 (28. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Du hast das Video nicht gesehen, das ist reines Gameplay.



nee, kann das leider auf meinem Arbeitsrechner nicht sehen.


----------



## Kinguin (30. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRxMhylBGn0

das sieht doch recht interessant aus,schaut euch mal diesen Anomaly Trailer an ^^
Bin grundsätzlich nicht so begeistert von den meisten Trailern von Ubisoft (und bin auch generell kein großer AC Fan)
aber das macht schon neugierig,auch wenn ich glaube,dass die Umsetzung nicht mal halb so spannend ist wie angedeutet


----------



## Snipa (31. Oktober 2014)

hab ich auch schon gesehen. mal gucken, was sie draus machen. cool wäre es, wenn es mehrere solcher anomalien gäbe. und nicht nur 5 minuten iwas, sondern vllt ne halbe stunde pro anomalie o.ä. man darf gespannt bleiben.


----------



## Gigasax (4. November 2014)

Ich frage mich gerade welche Edition ich mir bestellen soll.
Ich liebäugle ja mit der Gold Edition, wegen dem enthaltenen Season Pass.

Habt ihr evtl noch Vorschläge?


----------



## Useful (4. November 2014)

Gigasax schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade welche Edition ich mir bestellen soll.
> Ich liebäugle ja mit der Gold Edition, wegen dem enthaltenen Season Pass.
> 
> Habt ihr evtl noch Vorschläge?


 
Also ich habe mir die Bastille Edition bestellt, eigentlich wollte ich nur die Standard aber da wo ichs bestellt habe hat es beide dasselbe gekostet.
Kannst dir ja mal angucken.


----------



## Zeus18 (4. November 2014)

Ja das bringt mich jetzt auch gerade in Verlegenheit........


----------



## Gigasax (5. November 2014)

Naja ich brauch jetzt eigentlich kein Steelbook oder sowas, mir wären die Ingame Features am wichtigsten.
Und ich glaube da hat man mit dem integrierten Season Pass die meisten, oder sehe ich das falsch?

@Zeus18: je mehr Trailer ich sehe, je höher ist auch mein Verlangen


----------



## Snipa (5. November 2014)

Update 9: 2 neue Videos


----------



## xerazerx (5. November 2014)

mit nem i5 4460 und einer r9 280 von msi kann ich mir unity abschmieren oder?


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2014)

Schau dir doch einfach mal die Systemanforderungen mal an.


----------



## xerazerx (5. November 2014)

Hab ich ja nur finde das ist schwierig einzuschätzen von der Grafikkarte brauch ich mindestens eine amd 7970, also eher nein und beim Prozessor weis ich nicht ob der reicht.


----------



## Useful (5. November 2014)

xerazerx schrieb:


> Hab ich ja nur finde das ist schwierig einzuschätzen von der Grafikkarte brauch ich mindestens eine amd 7970, also eher nein und beim Prozessor weis ich nicht ob der reicht.


 
Die CPU wird reichen. Warte erstmal die Benchmarks ab. 
Die gehen ja von einer normalen 7970 aus (=R9 280X) und wenn deine 7950 noch ein bisschen übertaktet ist dürfte das wohl weniger das Problem sein.
ICh würde sagen einfach mal abwarten. Ich vermute mal dass du es auch spielen kannst. Aber darauf gibt es eben jetzt noch keine genaue Antwort. Eher so nächste Woche.


----------



## xerazerx (5. November 2014)

ok danke für die Antwort


----------



## FortuneHunter (6. November 2014)

Gigasax schrieb:


> Naja ich brauch jetzt eigentlich kein Steelbook oder sowas, mir wären die Ingame Features am wichtigsten.
> Und ich glaube da hat man mit dem integrierten Season Pass die meisten, oder sehe ich das falsch?
> 
> @Zeus18: je mehr Trailer ich sehe, je höher ist auch mein Verlangen


 
Nö, du siehst es genau richtig. Wenn einem physikalische Extras egal sind, fährt man mit der Kombination Basisspiel + Seasonpass bei Ubisoft immer am besten.
Der Seasonpass umfasst immer alle Vorbestelleritems und Missionen + DLC-Missionen.

Ich handhabe es bei Ubisoftspielen immer so, dass ich mir das Spiel + den Season-Pass zulege. Seit neusten ist das ja die Gold-Edition. Sie scheinen bemerkt zu haben, dass dies viele Spieler so handhaben.

Btw. Ist die Wikipediatabelle der Versionen leider eher irritierend den hilfreich. Eigentlich müssten die beiden unteren Felder der Gold-Edition grün sein und das gleiche drinstehen wie bei der Guillotine Edition, denn diese Inhalte findet man auch im Season Pass.


----------



## Snipa (7. November 2014)

Update 10: Neues Video (Die wichtigsten Inhalte)


----------



## RavionHD (7. November 2014)

Ich kaufe mir Hauptspiel und Seasonpass als Key, sonst wäre man ja bei 80 Euro für ein einziges Spiel, so zahle ich in der Regel nur 50 Euro für beides, aber die Bastille Edition reizt mich schon etwas.


----------



## Snipa (7. November 2014)

Update 11: Neues Video (Launch Trailer)


----------



## Zeus18 (7. November 2014)

Ja ich habe mich schlussendlich dann doch entschlossen nur die Standard Edition zu kaufen.


----------



## Useful (7. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir Hauptspiel und Seasonpass als Key, sonst wäre man ja bei 80 Euro für ein einziges Spiel, so zahle ich in der Regel nur 50 Euro für beides, aber die Bastille Edition reizt mich schon etwas.


 
Wollte ja eigentlich auch nur den Key, aber bei einer sehr langsamen Internetverbindung ist das nicht so toll 
Die Bastille E. habe ich auch nur genommen weil die genauso teuer war, sonst wäre es die Standard Version geworden.


----------



## Nazzy (8. November 2014)

gibt ja schon die ersten Leute, die es zocken @ youtube. Leider nur Konsoleros 
bevor ich nichts zu der PC Performance erfahre, warte ich noch mit dem kaufen


----------



## RavionHD (8. November 2014)

Hab's jetzt auch vorbestellt bei MMOGA für knapp ~42 Euro, ist zwar etwas teurer als andere Keyshops, dafür bekomme ich den Key ganz sicher einen Tag vor Release oder eventuell sogar früher, hoffe auf Montag.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. November 2014)

Nun du hättest dir locker 5 Euro sparen können, aber ist ja deine Sache.


----------



## RavionHD (8. November 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Nun du hättest dir locker 5 Euro sparen können, aber ist ja deine Sache.


 
Knapp ~42 Euro sind es mit Paysafecardgebühr (7% Aufschlag), aber das passt schon, ich kaufe schon lange bei MMOGA und deren Service ist wirklich top.


----------



## Nazzy (8. November 2014)

bist du dir sicher mit dem Preload ? Ich habe auch nur DSL 2000 und da würde sich ein Preload lohnen


----------



## neo3 (9. November 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich was zum Umfang des Coop Modus?


----------



## RavionHD (9. November 2014)

Ich bin mal sehr optimistisch und hoffe dass MMOGA morgen den Key verschickt und man eventuell auch schon morgen anfangen kann zu laden.

Wenn man bei uPlay das Spiel fertig geladen hat kann man schon spielen, hat nicht wie Steam erst die offizielle Releasezeit zu warten.


----------



## Kinguin (9. November 2014)

Der DayOne Patch ist da aber wahrscheinlich noch nicht dabei,dh es kann sehr wahrscheinlich zu Bugs kommen und anderen Problemen - wollte es bloss anmerken


----------



## RavionHD (9. November 2014)

Der soll ja Abstürze beheben, vielleicht habe ich Glück und da passiert nichts, wenn nicht muss ich halt etwas warten.

Spiele von Ubisoft liefen bei mir in derlei Hinsicht immer sehr stabil, Watch Dogs spiele ich auch 4 Tage vor Release und Abstürze oder Ähnliches habe ich nie gehabt.


----------



## Nazzy (11. November 2014)

oki, dann sag mal bescheid, wenn du schon laden kannst


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (11. November 2014)

Hey Leute mal eine kleine Frage:
wer von euch versucht sich ab Donnerstag mit einer schwächeren Grafikkarte als einer 680 ins meucheln zu stürzen?

Meine Keys (25 und 33 Euro) habe ich mir übrigens über die Aktion von NVidia besorgt.


----------



## -angeldust- (11. November 2014)

ich mit ner 670


----------



## neo3 (11. November 2014)

Ich probier's mit ner 7870 / 7950... dafür aber nur auf 1680 * 1050. 
Ich hab mich nicht großartig mit der Technik von ACU auseinandergesetzt, gehe aber mal davon aus, dass es ausreichend gut spielbar sein wird *daumendrückweilkeingeldfürneueGraKahab*


----------



## Useful (11. November 2014)

So viel schwächer ist die 670er ja nicht, wenn man von der normalen 680er ausgeht und die 670 noch etwas OC hat. Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass da eine Grenze zwischen spielbar und unspielbar ist. Mit 'ner 7950 wirds wohl auch klappen, so viel schwächer wie eine empfohlene 7970/280X ist die ja auch nicht.


----------



## Swarley86 (11. November 2014)

ich werd's mit ner 7850 testen. da wirds schon hart konstante framerates zu halten. aber ich bin trotzdem zuversichtlich. nur an ein schönes bild glaube ich nicht mehr...


----------



## Nazzy (11. November 2014)

so, irgendwie noch einen Uplay Code ergattert und preload startet direkt...sehr schön


----------



## neo3 (11. November 2014)

Gibt's nen Tipp, wo man es zur Zeit (wurde ja schon genannt, aber die Preise ändern sich ja ständig!) günstig bekommen kann? Ich suche nach der standard-version und werde dann wohl irgendwann den season-pass holen...


----------



## RavionHD (11. November 2014)

Allein schon in Steam spielen schon 5000 Leute, uPlay womöglich mehr als das Dreifache, ich frage mich was diese Leute für eine schnelle Leitung haben und woher sie die Keys schon bekommen haben?!


----------



## PcGamer512 (11. November 2014)

Es gibt genug Seiten wo du die schon heute bekommen kannst und auch schon downlaoden kannst.


----------



## Nazzy (11. November 2014)

sagt mal, ich nutze das erste mal den Ubilauncher ( nervt jetzt schon ) .
ISt das normal, dass nach einer gewissen Zeit die DL Geschwindigkeit rapide sinkt und erst, wenn ich den Launcher neustarte, wieder mit normalen Speed lade ?


----------



## Talvan (11. November 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Seiten wo du die schon heute bekommen kannst und auch schon downlaoden kannst.


 
Preload, ja. Kann man dann aber in EU auch schon vor dem 13ten spielen?



Nazzy schrieb:


> sagt mal, ich nutze das erste mal den Ubilauncher ( nervt jetzt schon ) .
> ISt das normal, dass nach einer gewissen Zeit die DL Geschwindigkeit rapide sinkt und erst, wenn ich den Launcher neustarte, wieder mit normalen Speed lade ?


 
Ist "normal", kommt immer mal wieder vor bei uPlay.


----------



## addicTix (12. November 2014)

Assassin´s Creed Unity Reviews on Steam

Soviel zum PC Master Race....


Hab mich wirklich auf Unity gefreut.....


----------



## RavionHD (12. November 2014)

Weezer schrieb:


> Assassin´s Creed Unity Reviews on Steam
> 
> Soviel zum PC Master Race....
> 
> ...


 
Naja, die meisten beschweren sich weil das Spiel nichtmal startet, eventuell den großen Day 1 Patch abwarten.
Besser als die 20 Frames der Playstation 4 Version ist mir das allemal.^^


----------



## addicTix (12. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Besser als die 20 Frames der Playstation 4 Version ist mir das allemal.^^


 
Waas ? 20 fps auf PS4 ?? Ohje.
Läuft die PS4 Version nicht auch nur in 720p oder sowas ?


----------



## RavionHD (12. November 2014)

Angeblich soll das Last Gen Assassin's Creed, also Rogue, besser sein als Unity, meint jedenfalls der Typ hier und der hat beide getestet:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=490QC6GtHA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nazzy (12. November 2014)

ja, wenn er es sagt, muss es wohl stimmen ! 

Anyway...UbiLauncher sagt, ich hätte es installiert und im Background läuft noch der DL vom Game ? Srsly ? Ich kann es sogar starten, schmiert dann halt nur ab @ Mainscreen


----------



## Zeus18 (12. November 2014)

Kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben das Rogue besser sein soll.


----------



## Swarley86 (12. November 2014)

Hab gestern gelesen, dass AC am Releasetag gleich 2 Patches bekommt. Version 1.1.0 und 1.2.0, da es massive Performanceprobleme auf allen Plattformen geben soll.
Da hat wohl wieder einer bei Ubisoft gesagt: "Wir müssen das Spiel auf jedenfall vor Weihnachten auf den Markt bringen, um ordentlich Kohle zu machen!" 
Nee, aber jetzt im Ernst. Testet sowas keiner intern? Wie kann es zu so vielen Beschwerden auf kommen? (z.B. auf reddit)


----------



## Fexzz (12. November 2014)

Bis zu 99,99$ Microtransactionen in AC Unity, die in den Review Versionen wohl versteckt waren. Wenn Ubi so weiter macht nehmen die EA bald den Titel der "Worst Company" ab.

Assassin's Creed: Unity microtransaction currency prices revealed ($9.99 to $99.99) - NeoGAF


Allgemein scheint Unity ziemlich bescheiden zu sein (Überraschung), kann da nur auf das Kotaku Review verweisen. ?Assassin's Creed Unity: The Kotaku Review


----------



## hema8193 (12. November 2014)

Ich verstehe den Hype eh nicht wirklich über das Spiel oder Reihe. Der erste war was neues, der zweite war okay und dann gings rapide bergab mit dem Spiel.


----------



## neo3 (12. November 2014)

Na ja, woran machst du das "Bergabgehen" denn fest?

Ich habe bislang alle Teile gespielt und sie waren in den letzten Jahren für mich die einzigen Spiele, die mich im Single Player interessiert haben. Ich habe mehrere hundert Stunden Battlefield (BC2, 3, 4) im Multiplayer verbracht aber keine einzige Kampagne durchgespielt. Ich habe auch einige andere Spiele im SP angespielt, aber irgendwie bleibe ich nur bei AC dran. 

Mich faszinieren bei AC vor allem die verschiedenen Epochen, in die man sich hineinversetzen kann. 
Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, dass ich mich bei AC kaum über Fehler - sowohl im Gameplay, als auch in Darstellung oder Story - aufrege. Meist hat mich allein die Stimmung in den Spielen überzeugt. Grafisch war es ja teils sehr schön und teils durchwachsen. 
Natürlich gab es schwächere Teile, von denen mir nicht mehr viel in Erinnerung geblieben ist. Die Atmosphäre in Akkon, Damaskus oder auch Venedig waren schon einzigartig. Das erhoffe ich mir von Paris jetzt wieder. Schade nur, dass ich während meiner Diplomarbeit nicht zu viel Zeit ins Zocken investieren kann  

Bin jedenfalls gespannt, wie das Spiel nachher läuft


----------



## Swarley86 (12. November 2014)

Hat schon jemand versucht AC:U auf einem schlechteren System als den minimalen Specs laufen zu lassen? Würde mich mal interessieren, ob es überhaupt startet, wenn man die minimalen Voraussetzungen nicht erfüllt.


----------



## Gigasax (12. November 2014)

Wird es heute/morgen eigentlich pünktlich um 0.00 Uhr freigeschaltet?


----------



## RavionHD (12. November 2014)

Gigasax schrieb:


> Wird es heute/morgen eigentlich pünktlich um 0.00 Uhr freigeschaltet?


 
Ich bin schon am Laden (uPlay).


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (12. November 2014)

Swarley86 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand versucht AC:U auf einem schlechteren System als den minimalen Specs laufen zu lassen? Würde mich mal interessieren, ob es überhaupt startet, wenn man die minimalen Voraussetzungen nicht erfüllt.


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBEgu-YFut0
Bald werde ichs dann selber genau wissen.


----------



## Gigasax (12. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich bin schon am Laden (uPlay).


 
Geladen hab ich es auch schon^^ fehlen ja anscheinend nur die beiden Patches.
Ich bin grad am überlegen ob ich einfach mal bis 12 wach bleibe und gucke ob es direkt verfügbar ist 

Hab ich damals bei Skyrim auch gemacht, da wurde es leider erst so um halb 2 freigeschaltet..


----------



## criss vaughn (12. November 2014)

Gigasax schrieb:


> Geladen hab ich es auch schon^^ fehlen ja anscheinend nur die beiden Patches.
> Ich bin grad am überlegen ob ich einfach mal bis 12 wach bleibe und gucke ob es direkt verfügbar ist
> 
> Hab ich damals bei Skyrim auch gemacht, da wurde es leider erst so um halb 2 freigeschaltet..


 
*räusper* via VPN freischalten *räusper*


----------



## Zeus18 (12. November 2014)

Also das Game macht  richtig Spaß. Habe jetzt kurzzeitig unterbrochen,  aber nachher geht es sicherlich weiter.


----------



## criss vaughn (12. November 2014)

Hat jemand das Phänomen, dass sich das Spiel startet und sofort wieder beendet (ohne Ladebildschirm) und dann den Ubi-Danke-Bildschirm bringt .. ?!


----------



## Snipa (12. November 2014)

*Eine Nachricht von Amazon Digital Games und Software*
Ihre Bestellung wird am *13. November 2014 um 00:00 Uhr* verfügbar sein.


----------



## Zeus18 (12. November 2014)

Wären ja dann noch etliche Minuten.


----------



## Rizzard (13. November 2014)

Also mir gefällts soweit auch ganz gut.
Einzig die Steuerung ist noch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Arno wollte gestern des Öfteren nicht so wie ich das wollte.
Hinzu gibt es (bis jetzt) keinen Todeskonter wie früher.
Ich kann zwar gegnerische Schläge kontern, töte dabei aber nicht sondern kann dann nur normal mit Waffe zu schlagen.
Hat bisher die Kämpfe deutlich fordernder gemacht.
Das schnelle Absteigen gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## -angeldust- (13. November 2014)

spielst du mit maus und tasta oder mit nem pad?


----------



## Rizzard (13. November 2014)

Mit Pad.


----------



## -angeldust- (13. November 2014)

hat sich die steuerung denn im gegensatz zu den anderen teilen denn stark veraendert?


----------



## Rizzard (13. November 2014)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> hat sich die steuerung denn im gegensatz zu den anderen teilen denn stark veraendert?



Ich würde sagen geringfügig.
Anfangs fühlt es sich leicht anders an. Vielleicht kommt auch nur mir das so vor, kA.
Allerdings sind die Bewegungen und das Absteigen von Gebäuden sehr geschmeidig.


----------



## -angeldust- (13. November 2014)

und was ist dann das gewoehnungsbeduerftige was du beschrieben hast?


----------



## Rizzard (13. November 2014)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> und was ist dann das gewoehnungsbeduerftige was du beschrieben hast?



Wie soll ich das erklären, das persönliche Empfinden war zuerst anders.
Vielleicht kam´s mir auch nur so vor weil das letzte AC jetzt 1 Jahr her ist.


----------



## Swarley86 (13. November 2014)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBEgu-YFut0
> Bald werde ichs dann selber genau wissen.


 
Scheint ja super zu laufen...stottert ein bisschen, das kann aber am capture liegen! Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass es auf meinem System läuft!


----------



## Elzoco (13. November 2014)

Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass in einigen Zwischensequenzen keine Sprache da ist? Hintergrundgeräusche sind vorhanden, Sprach aber nicht.

Edit: liegt am 7.1 Sound, mit Stereo ist es normal, wobei sich alles etwas dumpf anhört.

Edit 2: auch mit Stereo teilweise extreme Soundprobleme


----------



## radeonx2900 (13. November 2014)

ich würde es mir ja gerne holen aber seit heute morgen geht die aufladefunktion bei steam nicht mehr kommt nur blaue schrift wenn ich mit paysafe bezahlen will -.- und bei ubi kann man ja kein guthaben aufladen sodass ich meine 50€ und 10€ karte nutzen könnte kotzt mich echt an da willste spielen kannst aber nicht weil deren shops fürn arsch sind -.-


----------



## Zeus18 (13. November 2014)

radeonx2900 schrieb:


> ich würde es mir ja gerne holen aber seit heute morgen geht die aufladefunktion bei steam nicht mehr kommt nur blaue schrift wenn ich mit paysafe bezahlen will -.- und bei ubi kann man ja kein guthaben aufladen sodass ich meine 50€ und 10€ karte nutzen könnte kotzt mich echt an da willste spielen kannst aber nicht weil deren shops fürn arsch sind -.-


 
OK und wie wäre es dann mit Saturn oder Media Markt? Mal da nachgeschaut?


----------



## radeonx2900 (13. November 2014)

zu weit weg deshalb wollte ich ja mit paysafe bezahlen hab die ja auch schon hier liegen sonst würds mich ja net stören


----------



## FireCracker (13. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe einen PC mit ner 
GTX 670
i5 3570k
8GB Ram

Reicht das um Unity flüssig spielen zu können(Niedrig/Mittel/Hoch/Ultra?)?
Kann ja eig. nicht sein, das es nicht läuft, bis jetzt lief bei mir alles flüssig auf Ultra.
oder soll ich auf die PS4 umschwenken(soll ja auch nicht gerade flüssig laufen), will ich eig nicht so gerne weil ich mit ner Freundin Koop zocken wollte?
Edit: Achja und kann man das direkt mit nem PS4 Controller zocken oder brauch dafür wieder irgendwelche schicken Treiber, das variiert ja von Spiel zu Spiel?

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Useful (13. November 2014)

FireCracker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe einen PC mit ner
> GTX 670
> ...


 

Hier: Assassin's Creed Unity im Technik-Test mit Grafikkarten von 1,25 bis 8 GiByte RAM plus CPU-Kernskalierung

Dann reduzierst du etwas Schatten, ggf. Shader und hast locker über 40 FPS, aber selbst so hättest du bei einer 670 OC 30 FPS


----------



## FireCracker (13. November 2014)

Useful schrieb:


> Hier: Assassin's Creed Unity im Technik-Test mit Grafikkarten von 1,25 bis 8 GiByte RAM plus CPU-Kernskalierung
> 
> Dann reduzierst du etwas Schatten, ggf. Shader und hast locker über 40 FPS, aber selbst so hättest du bei einer 670 OC 30 FPS



Vielen Dank, vlt wirds ja noch besser FPS technisch mit den Patches die Ubisoft raushaut.


----------



## MiChaRiot (13. November 2014)

Hallöchen, 

hat jemand eine Ahnung ob ich verschiedene Savegames anlegen kann? Meine Freundin würde es gern auch spielen jedoch sehe ich keine Möglichkeit verschiedene Profile zu erstellen!

Grüße
MiChaRiot


----------



## criss vaughn (14. November 2014)

MiChaRiot schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> hat jemand eine Ahnung ob ich verschiedene Savegames anlegen kann? Meine Freundin würde es gern auch spielen jedoch sehe ich keine Möglichkeit verschiedene Profile zu erstellen!
> 
> ...


 
https://support.ubi.com/de-DE/FAQ.aspx?platformid=9&productid=4186&faqid=kA030000000ecHVCAY 

@ Topic: Diese NPC-Glitches zerstören mir derart die Immersion, es nervt  Die Performance dagegen ist meine kleinste Sorge^^


----------



## Swarley86 (14. November 2014)

Angeblich soll schon bald ein zweiter Patch kommen, der sich mit den PC-Problemen beschäftigt...ich bin gespannt, ob der was ändert?!


----------



## criss vaughn (14. November 2014)

Swarley86 schrieb:


> Angeblich soll schon bald ein zweiter Patch kommen, der sich mit den PC-Problemen beschäftigt...ich bin gespannt, ob der was ändert?!



Ja klar, Ubis ist - mal wieder - in der Pflicht .. sind die Glitches eigentlich nur PC-bezogen? In den Konsolen-Streams habe ich bewusst zumindest keine entdecken können^^


----------



## Elzoco (14. November 2014)

Ähm ja...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TDBiMKcsfPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Fix für dieses Problem ist es einen älteren Spielstand einzufügen (sofern man einen hat)


----------



## MiChaRiot (14. November 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> https://support.ubi.com/de-DE/FAQ.aspx?platformid=9&productid=4186&faqid=kA030000000ecHVCAY



Danke hab das gestern dann auch so gelöst. Eine Profileinstellung wie in so vielen anderen Titeln wäre mir echt lieber gewesen.

Ich hoffe die neuen Patches kommen bald und machen einiges besser...


----------



## totovo (15. November 2014)

Ich gebe langsam die Hoffnung auf, das AC Unity noch bei mir läuft...

egal was ich mache und welchen Grakatreiber ich auch wie oft installiere, ich bekomme beim starten immer sofort folgenden Fehler:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich dachte erst, es liegt an der Graka, weil ja die Mindestanforderungen eine HD 7970 beziffern, aber PCGH bencht ja zum Beispiel mit einer R7 260X, die ist ja wohl noch mal ein stück lahmer...
System siehe Signatur.

Hat jemand eine Idee? bin echt am verzweifeln!


----------



## Elzoco (15. November 2014)

Hier mal ein Benchmark von mir:

Spiel ist auf Version 1.2, Grafiktreiber der 14.11.11 Beta(extra für AC)

der i5 4670k taktet auf 4,4 GHz, die R9 280x auf Core 1160MHz, Memory 1590MHz

Einstellung low:
1920x1080, Umgebungs-Qualität: Niedrig, Texturqualität: Niedrig,  Schattenqualität: Niedrig, Ambient Occlusion: Aus, AA: Aus, Blooming:  Aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


FPS:44.................23

Einstellung Hoch:
1920x1080, Umgebungs-Qualität: Hoch, Texturqualität: Hoch,   Schattenqualität: Hoch, Ambient Occlusion: Aus, AA: FXAA, Blooming: An



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


FPS:41.................21

Einstellung "Für mich Grafisch ok, damit ich keinen Augenkrebs bekomme":
1920x1080, Umgebungs-Qualität:Sehr Hoch , Texturqualität:Ultra,    Schattenqualität: Hoch, Ambient Occlusion: SSAO, AA: MSAA 2x, Blooming:  An



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


FPS:38.................19


Fazit: der Unterschied zwischen Niedrig und Hoch ist so gering, dass man  es auch in Hoch spielen kann. Spielbare FPS werden sowieso nicht  erreicht.


----------



## FireCracker (15. November 2014)

GEIL!!!!!! Ich habe schon 7 Stunden fast Problemlos gespielt, plötzlich geht der PS4 Controller nicht mehr, ich starte den PC neu, Controller geht wieder mein Spielstand ist weg!!!!!!
Ich find ihn auch nicht wieder, einfach im arsch!!!!


----------



## Steve10 (15. November 2014)

@totovo

Wenn alles nichts hilft (Treiber aktualisieren,  Spiel nochmal neu installieren,  Programme aktualisieren z.B. Net Framework, NVidia PhysX), dann das Betriebssystem komplett neu aufsetzen. Vielleicht kann man auch einen älteren Wiederherstellungspunkt nutzen und dann nochmal probieren.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. November 2014)

Ja das ist natürlich öde wenn der Spielstand auf einmal nicht mehr existiert.


----------



## Elzoco (15. November 2014)

FireCracker schrieb:


> GEIL!!!!!! Ich habe schon 7 Stunden fast Problemlos gespielt, plötzlich geht der PS4 Controller nicht mehr, ich starte den PC neu, Controller geht wieder mein Spielstand ist weg!!!!!!
> Ich find ihn auch nicht wieder, einfach im arsch!!!!


 

Schau mal, ob da noch dateien vorhanden sind (720 steht für Unity)

\Ubisoft\Ubisoft Game Launcher\savegames\99941a1a-5ad1-4948-b257-301e9749d74b\720


----------



## totovo (15. November 2014)

Steve10 schrieb:


> @totovo
> 
> Wenn alles nichts hilft (Treiber aktualisieren,  Spiel nochmal neu installieren,  Programme aktualisieren z.B. Net Framework, NVidia PhysX), dann das Betriebssystem komplett neu aufsetzen. Vielleicht kann man auch einen älteren Wiederherstellungspunkt nutzen und dann nochmal probieren.


 
Alles schon x-Fach versucht...

Aber ich sehe es überhaupt nicht ein mein System für ein Spiel neu aufzusetzen... Alle anderen gehen ja auch


----------



## Elzoco (15. November 2014)

In Uplay kann man die Spieldateien auch überprüfen (wie in Steam).


----------



## totovo (15. November 2014)

auch schon x-mal gemacht und nie ein Fehler gefunden.
Mich wundert halt, dass der Fehler sofort nach Klicken auf "Spielen" kommt... er lädt da ja nix vorher. Als wäre die Exe beschädigt...


----------



## FireCracker (15. November 2014)

So bin jetzt wieder an dem Punkt wo ich war, ich hatte zwar alle aussichtspunkte aber egal.
Weiß einer wo man die Edward Kenway Montur findet ich hab das vergessen wo die war, die hatte ich schon und hätte sie gerne wieder?


----------



## EcHiRaK (15. November 2014)

Ich habe es mir jetzt auch für den PC zugelegt und ich bin einfach begeistert. Es läuft bei mir auch alles ohne Probleme.

@Firecracker: Für die Edward Kenway Montur musst du doch glaube ich die Truhe am Cafe Theatre öffnen, also die, welche in dem Innenhof ist. Dann müste oben in der Kammer die Edward Kenway Montur verfügbar sein.

Ich versuche mich jetzt mal an dem Nostradamus Rätsel. Mal schauen, ob es was wird .


----------



## MiChaRiot (16. November 2014)

Mhhhh

FX-8350 (4GHz)
HD 7970 GHZ (3GB)
2x 4 GB DDR3

System ist frisch aufgesetzt Treiber sind alle aktuell... und trotzdem läufts mit 22-31 Frames in 1080p (alles auf Low, VSync Bloom und Ambient Occlusion - OFF)


----------



## Elzoco (16. November 2014)

MiChaRiot schrieb:


> Mhhhh
> 
> FX-8350 (4GHz)
> HD 7970 GHZ (3GB)
> ...



Es läuft halt auf den AMD Grafikkarten mehr als schlecht.
Warum wohl? Achso! Nvidia Gameworks...


----------



## NeedMoreFPS (16. November 2014)

MiChaRiot schrieb:


> Mhhhh
> 
> FX-8350 (4GHz)
> HD 7970 GHZ (3GB)
> ...




Seltsam.

Ich hab ähnliche Frameraten, allerdings alles auf "high" auf nem wqhd Monitor.


Hat einer ne Empfehlung für die Grafikeinstellungen?
Hab Oclusion 'off', vsync an und alles andere auf 'high'.


----------



## MiChaRiot (16. November 2014)

NeedMoreFPS schrieb:


> Seltsam.
> 
> Ich hab ähnliche Frameraten, allerdings alles auf "high" auf nem wqhd Monitor.
> 
> ...


 
Das "witzige" ist das wenn ich es auf "High" einstelle nicht viele Frames weniger herausspringen. 

Werde mich davor hüten nocheinmal ein Ubisoftspiel zu Preordern, hatte das selbe Spiel schon mit Watchdogs durch. Gameworks hin oder her es darf ja gern auf Intel/Nvidia Hardware besser laufen. Bei Tomb Raider haben andere genauso bei TressFX Effekten in die Röhre geschaut aber es sollte doch bitte "laufen". 

Werde mich wohl in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten mit ein paar anderen Spielen vergnügen und später auf ACU zurück kommen (das neue Dragon Age könnte ganz gut werden).


----------



## crys_ (16. November 2014)

FireCracker schrieb:


> GEIL!!!!!! Ich habe schon 7 Stunden fast Problemlos gespielt, plötzlich geht der PS4 Controller nicht mehr, ich starte den PC neu, Controller geht wieder mein Spielstand ist weg!!!!!!
> Ich find ihn auch nicht wieder, einfach im arsch!!!!


 
Wenn du sagst wie weit du warst kann dir villeicht jemand seinen spenden, einfach in den uplay Ordner einfuegen...ich habs schon durch 

Aber Bugs sind drin ohne Ende...Bei der Mission wo mal La Touche verfolgen muss hab ich rund 10 Versuche gebraucht weil er min. 5 mal an einer Ecke haengen geblieben, einmal einfach wieder die gesamte Strecke zurueckgelaufen ist und mich paarmal durch x Waende gesehen hat....

Ansonsten fand ich das Spiel geil, auch in 768p


----------



## EcHiRaK (16. November 2014)

Also ich bin gerade bei Sequenz 11, Erinnerung 2 und hänge fest. Ich schaffe es einfach nicht ihn zu eliminieren. Bloß Gott weiß warum


----------



## Zeus18 (16. November 2014)

Ich versuche gleich auch mal den Multiplayer Modus.


----------



## RavionHD (16. November 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ich versuche gleich auch mal den Multiplayer Modus.


 
Der Koop Modus macht sehr viel Spaß, wer will kann mich ja gerne adden und wir könnten zusammenspielen:
B08y_94


----------



## crys_ (16. November 2014)

EcHiRaK schrieb:


> Also ich bin gerade bei Sequenz 11, Erinnerung 2 und hänge fest. Ich schaffe es einfach nicht ihn zu eliminieren. Bloß Gott weiß warum


 
Du musst wenn du startest rechts zum ! und da Stueck fuer Stueck die Wachen abmurksen. Sobald du entdeckt wirst ist Ende weil 100000000 Wachen kommen...Fang am besten mit den Schuetzen auf den Deachern an, da kannst du auch die 3 Headshots fuer das Optionale Missionsziel vewrbrauchen  Wenn alle Wachen weg sind kannst du die Plane von dem Wagen (das !) ziehen, dann kommen viele Buerger zum Essen. Dann kannst du langsam Richtung Buehne gehen und wieder Stueck fuer Stueck die Wachen und dann das Ziel ausschalten

Aber da gibt es extrem fiese Missionen teilweise, fuer die hab ich glaub auch fast ne Stunde gebraucht. Find das Spiel deutlich schwerer als die alten, vor allem die Speicherpunkt sind extrem asozial. Grad bei Attentaten setzt es einen gern mal 20 Minuten zurueck...
Und gefuehlt kann man sich nicht mehr offensiv mit Gegnern anlegen. In den alten waren >50 Gegener kein Ding, in ACU ist bei 5 Ende...




Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ich versuche gleich auch mal den Multiplayer Modus.


 
Unspielbar...habs gestern 2h mitm Kollegen probiert


----------



## EcHiRaK (16. November 2014)

Ja so sehe ich das auch. Ich verbrate pro Mission so viel Medizin, das ist unglaublich. 

Danke erstmal für die Hilfe . Ich werde es gleich mal testen.


----------



## crys_ (16. November 2014)

Am besten auf dem Dach mit den Schuetzen anfangen  Und wenn sie dich erwischen weglaufen und die paar die hinterher kommen erledigen, dann werden es auch weniger


----------



## EcHiRaK (16. November 2014)

So nun habe ich es. Hat mich aber auch nochmal 3 Versuche gekostet .


----------



## saphira33 (16. November 2014)

Ich hab nun die Haupt Quest und die Cafe de Theatre Missionen fertig, ok will MP ausprobieren und was kommt. Der gleiche Fehlercode wie seit dem ersten Tag. Entweder 6000001 oder 7000106  hat da einer eine Ahnung wie man da helfen kann? Ports freigeben laut Anleitung hat nicht geholfen, im Internet find ich auch nix.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. November 2014)

Also nachdem ich das Wochenende mit AC Unity verbracht habe, lautet mein vorläufiges Fazit:
AC III fand ich gut, aber nicht überragend. AC IV hat mir Spaß gemacht und das Setting war durchaus interessant, allerdings hatte ich danach auch genug von Piraten. Unity finde ich jedoch echt klasse und besser, als beide Vorgänger zusammen. In meinen Augen ist Unity der wahre Nachfolger der Ezio Trilogie und mMn ein AC wie es sein sollte


----------



## Grestorn (17. November 2014)

Mir geht es ähnlich, ich finde Unity auch nach langer Zeit endlich mal wieder gut zu spielen, nachdem ich AC3 gelangweilt nach etwa 25% aufgehört habe und AC4 erst vor wenigen Wochen billig gekauft und gerade mal ein wenig angespielt habe. 

Das Problem ist nur, dass einen AC:Unity erschlägt mit Aufgaben. Konzentriert man sich nur auf die Hauptstory ist das sicher kein Problem, aber ich kann es nicht lassen die Nebenmissionen zu spielen, aus Angst etwas zu versäumen. Total irrational, ich weiß. Genau der Grund, warum ich auch in WatchDogs bei etwa 40% der Hauptstory stecke...

Und am Donnerstag kommt Dragon Age. Dann muss alles andere sowieso erst mal warten.


----------



## Cook2211 (17. November 2014)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, dass einen AC:Unity erschlägt mit Aufgaben. Konzentriert man sich nur auf die Hauptstory ist das sicher kein Problem, aber ich kann es nicht lassen die Nebenmissionen zu spielen, aus Angst etwas zu versäumen.



Ja, das geht mir genau so. Ich bin mehr damit beschäftigt alles andere zu spielen, nur nicht die Hauptquests


----------



## PcGamer512 (17. November 2014)

Wieviel GB verbraucht Assassins Creed Unity ganz aktuell?


----------



## Justan Image (17. November 2014)

So, nachdem ich bis jetzt so ziemlich alle Threads über Unity und seine Probleme fleißig mitgelesen habe, möchte ich doch auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben 

Ich habe das Spiel seit Samstag, nicht weil ich ein Riesenfan von Assassins Creed oder gar Ubisoft bin (ganz im Gegenteil sogar), sondern weil ihr mich einfach neugierig gemacht habt xD
Das letzte AC, das ich durchgespielt habe, war Teil 1... Alle anderen Teile habe ich mir zwar per Grabbeltisch zugelegt, nur richtig warm werden konnte ich mit ihnen nicht.
Anders bei Unity.

Ja, das Spiel läuft "nicht richtig".
Ich habe mit dem System aus meiner Signatur die meiste Zeit irgendwas zwischen 30 und 40 Frames, ganz selten auch nur 25 (1080p, alles auf "Ultra" + FXAA & HBAO+, ohne PCSS.)
Und das ist für mich eigentlich ein KO-Kriterium, da auch ich den Anspruch hege, mit 60 FPS spielen zu wollen.

Der Grund für die niedrigen FPS wird wohl die Beleuchtung sein, welche ich so bisher nur aus Techdemos oder Screenshots kannte.
Von einer Art "Raytracing" wird hier gesprochen.
Und meine Fresse, sieht das toll aus 
So viele Aha-Momente hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr, vor allem nicht in Games.

Hier muss ich nun wirklich mal eine Lanze für Ubi brechen.
Ich hatte aufgrund der Berichterstattung, und vor allem Eurer Postings, den Eindruck, dass Ubi es mal wieder mit der Optimierung nicht so ernst genommen hat. (Ubtimierung? )
Mag vielleicht auch so stimmen.
Aber das Raytracing unsere heutigen, auf Rasterisierung ausgelegten GPU's sehr fordert, ist nun einmal nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
Und offensichtlich auch der Grund für die hohen Minimum-Systemanforderungen.

Atmospärisch ist das Spiel sehr dicht, die Weitsicht ist insgesamt sehr gut, bis auf das meiner Meinung nach etwas zu aggressive NPC-LoD.
Diese "Matschtexturen" aus manchen Screenshots habe ich nicht, wohl da auch die Texturen auf "Ultra" gesetzt sind.
Setze ich diese auf "Hoch", bekomme auch ich die niedrig aufgelösten Texturen in der Ferne zu Gesicht.
Ob es spielerisch mithalten kann wird sich noch zeigen.

Ich komme nur recht langsam voran, da ich teils mit offenem Mund durch die Gegend gehe und mir alles, wirklich alles angucke 
Das, was ich bisher gesehen habe, ist sehr motivierend und ich habe wirklich große Lust es weiterzuspielen.

Und das hat keines der letzten AC's bei mir geschafft


----------



## Cook2211 (17. November 2014)

Justan Image schrieb:


> So viele Aha-Momente hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr, vor allem nicht in Games.



Ja, ging mir auch so. Als ich nach dem Prolog, die ersten Schritte in Paris gemacht habe, da habe ich hier und da echt gestaunt, wie gut manche Dinge in Unity aussehen.


----------



## Snipa (17. November 2014)

vor allem die innenräume haben mich persönlich wirklich umgeblasen. wie detailliert das alles aussieht. und wenn man in eine kirche reinmarschiert, und das licht durch die bleiglasfenster fällt... 
spiegelungen auf den fußböden, wandvertafelungen, interieur, etc.
das sieht schon alles richtig gut aus.


----------



## Spuelverfahren (17. November 2014)

40,8 GB


----------



## PcGamer512 (17. November 2014)

Spuelverfahren schrieb:


> 40,8 GB


 
Danke für die Info .

Dann kann ich das mit meiner 6k Leitung sowieso vergessen :/.
Habe für Advanced Warfare schon 22 Std gebraucht und das hat immerhin 6gb weniger.
Wenn das mit den Games so weiter geht und Telekom Lachhafte Tarifangebote raushaut kann man das Zocken bald vergessen.(Sage nur LTE 50MB 15GB Datenvolumen)


----------



## MiChaRiot (17. November 2014)

doppelpost.


----------



## MiChaRiot (17. November 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info .
> 
> Dann kann ich das mit meiner 6k Leitung sowieso vergessen :/.
> Habe für Advanced Warfare schon 22 Std gebraucht und das hat immerhin 6gb weniger.
> Wenn das mit den Games so weiter geht und Telekom Lachhafte Tarifangebote raushaut kann man das Zocken bald vergessen.(Sage nur LTE 50MB 15GB Datenvolumen)


 
Naja Telekom... sieh dich ruhig mal bei anderen Providern um, da gibts meist deutlich attraktive Angebote! Bin seit ein paar Monaten sehr glücklich über meine 50k (im Vorfeld warens nur 6000) zuma ich die Leitung mit 3 Mitbewohnern teile.


Ich pflichte echt allen bei: was das reine Spielgefühl angeht ist ACU echt Top! Aber ich kann es echt nicht genießen bei den Frameeinbrüchen die mein Rechner erleidet.


----------



## saphira33 (17. November 2014)

Ich habe es vollbracht  ich habe Assassins Creed Unity kapput gemacht  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aF-OAcp0U2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RavionHD (18. November 2014)

Hey Leute, 
habt ihr auch dieses komische weiße Flimmern bzw. diese komischen weißen Punkte die sich schnell bewegen wenn ihr in Innenräumen seid?
Hier mal das Foto davon:


----------



## Xtreme (18. November 2014)

Habe mir das Spiel auch für PC geholt und muss sagen das Spiel an sich Grafischer Story gefällt mir bisher gut. Gut von der Performance so wie den Bugs brauchen wir nicht reden die sind da und können wohl kaum weg diskutiert werden. Ich hoffe Ubisoft bessert hier sehr schnell nach. 

Wer Lust hat kann mich auch bei Uplay sonst mal adden für CoOp oder so.

Uplay: ultra2013


----------



## Zeus18 (18. November 2014)

Ne dieses Flimmern habe ich bei mir nicht.


----------



## RavionHD (18. November 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ne dieses Flimmern habe ich bei mir nicht.


 
Ganz sicher nicht? Es kommt bei mir nur in Innenräumen, bevorzugt in diesen schönen Innenräumen vor, wenn es nochmal vorkommt mach ich ein weiteres Foto.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. November 2014)

Ja da bin ich mir ganz sicher. Wäre mir nämlich dann auch sofort aufgefallen.


----------



## Grestorn (18. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> habt ihr auch dieses komische weiße Flimmern bzw. diese komischen weißen Punkte die sich schnell bewegen wenn ihr in Innenräumen seid?
> Hier mal das Foto davon:


 
Das kommt vom AA Modus. besonders TXAA ist dafür anfällig. Geh einfach auf FXAA zurück.

Gegen Ruckler hilft am ehesten, alle Background Tools wie FRAPS, Afterburner, Origin, Steam usw. abzuschalten.


----------



## RavionHD (18. November 2014)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Das kommt vom AA Modus. besonders TXAA ist dafür anfällig. Geh einfach auf FXAA zurück.
> 
> Gegen Ruckler hilft am ehesten, alle Background Tools wie FRAPS, Afterburner, Origin, Steam usw. abzuschalten.


 
Ich benutze 2 MSAA, kann das davon kommen?

In FXAA gibt es das nicht mehr?


----------



## Grestorn (18. November 2014)

Probiers aus. MSAA hab ich nicht getestet, aber es ist eindeutig, dass die Pünktchen an den Rändern bestimmter Texturen bei mir genau dann auftreten, wenn ich TXAA verwende (was ja auf MSAA aufsetzt). Kann also gut sein, dass MSAA auch betroffen ist. Ich verwende jetzt nur noch FXAA. Nicht so schön, aber deutlich schneller und eben keine Grafikfehler.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. November 2014)

@ Grestorn

Du hattest übrigens recht: AC Unity und Tools wie Afterburner vertragen sich nicht. Mit AB hängt das Game bei mir sporadisch schon mal für 1-2 Sekunden "fest", ohne AB passiert das nicht.


----------



## PcGamer512 (18. November 2014)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> @ Grestorn
> 
> Du hattest übrigens recht: AC Unity und Tools wie Afterburner vertragen sich nicht. Mit AB hängt das Game bei mir sporadisch schon mal für 1-2 Sekunden "fest", ohne AB passiert das nicht.


 
Danke für den Tipp mit MSI Afterburner da hätt ich wenn ich das Game hätte mich wieder drüber aufgeregt woran das wohl liegt ^^


----------



## JimSim3 (18. November 2014)

Erstes Fazit von mir:
Von Performance-Problemen bin ich zum Glück verschont geblieben. Bis auf eine Koop-Mission, der ich später beigetreten bin und die in eine Ruckel-Orgie mutierte (ich tippe auf ne miese Netzwerkverbindung), läuft AC: Unity bei eigentlich ganz gut.
Was mich an der Grafik nervt ist das geringe LoD. Das zerstört gerade auf den Dächern ein wenig die Stimmung, aber auch auf den Straßen kann man manchmal bewundern wie sich die Kleidung der NPCs schrittweise ändert. Ich hoffe der Tesselation-Patch kommt bald und macht zumindest die Dächer etwas schöner und hoffentlich kann man bald das LoD selbst noch etwas anpassen...

Sobald aber irgendwoher ein Lichtstrahl die Szenerie küsst, sieht das Spiel großartig aus. Besonders wenn bunte Fenster in der Nähe sind. Spiegel sollte man sich dagegen nicht allzu genau anschauen.  Die Animationen von Arno, wenn er durch die Gegend klettert finde ich auch sehr gut. Insgesamt lässt sich über das Design und die Grafik von AC: Unity nicht meckern, solange man die Performance, das geringe LoD und das noch fehlende Tesselation kurz vergisst. 

Das Spiel an sich... Ich fühl mich ein wenig erschlagen. Es gibt zuviel zu tun. Die Karte quillt nach dem Freischalten aller Aussichtspunkte aus allen Fugen. Das verspricht eine lange Spielzeit und gibt viel Gelegenheit durch die Stadt zu klettern. Manchmal fühlt man sich allerdings auch etwas verloren, wenn man überlegt ob man schnell noch die Kiste mit nimmt, die Nebenmission A oder doch Nebenmission B, Detektiv spielen, Koop oder doch endlich mal die Haupt-Story weiter spielt. Dadurch wirkt die Geschichte etwas zerpflückt. Einerseits ist die Freiheit zu tun was man will toll, andererseits wünsche ich mir ein bisschen weniger Freiheit um mich wirklich gut in die Story einzufinden. Ich fühle mich ein bisschen an TES: Oblivion erinnert, da hab ich alles gemacht nur noch kein mal die Haupt-Story gespielt. Immer hin muss ich bei AC: Unity zumindest bis Sequenz 9 spielen um Schlösserknacker lvl 3 zu bekommen... 

Aber was mich richtig nervt ist, das weder die Companion App noch Initiates richtig funktionieren. Wozu baut man all die Truhen in das Spiel ein, wenn man sie ohnehin nicht öffnen kann? Ich hätte es vermutlich nicht vermisst, wenn sie gar nicht im Spiel drin gewesen wären, so aber sorgsts für ne Menge Frust...


----------



## RavionHD (19. November 2014)

Habe eine Frage:
Wie soll man die Rätsle lösen? Muss man da etwas bestimmtes finden oder was?


----------



## Nazzy (19. November 2014)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> @ Grestorn
> 
> Du hattest übrigens recht: AC Unity und Tools wie Afterburner vertragen sich nicht. Mit AB hängt das Game bei mir sporadisch schon mal für 1-2 Sekunden "fest", ohne AB passiert das nicht.


 
bei mir ruckelt nichts mit Afterburner  @ Unity  , wobei AB gerne mal rumzicken kann, in manchen Games

@ Bobi

Meinst du die Nostradamus Rätsel ? Musste mit deinem Adlerauge Symbole finden, an gewissen Orten. Ist aber sehr langatmig das ganze und die Belohnung ist eher dürftig ( neue Montur + Andenken ).


----------



## Grestorn (19. November 2014)

Afterburner wird sich nur auswirken, wenn auch der RTSS aktiv ist, also wenn Du das OSD oder die Frameraten-Messung eingeschaltet hast.


----------



## AnkH (19. November 2014)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Was mich an der Grafik nervt ist das geringe LoD. Das zerstört gerade auf den Dächern ein wenig die Stimmung, aber auch auf den Straßen kann man manchmal bewundern wie sich die Kleidung der NPCs schrittweise ändert. Ich hoffe der Tesselation-Patch kommt bald und macht zumindest die Dächer etwas schöner und hoffentlich kann man bald das LoD selbst noch etwas anpassen...


 
Dazu kommen: 

- Grauenhaft limitierte Darstellungsreichweite von NPCs im Ganzen. In vielen längeren Strassen ist bis 20m um Arno ein Gewimmel an Menschen (mit besagten LOD Effekten...), in knapp 30m Distanz ist die Strasse plötzlich menschenleer. Läuft man dahin, ist die Strasse natürlich wieder rappelvoll. Immersionkiller Nr. 1. Noch schlimmer wirds auf den Dächer, während man sich gerade noch durch einen völlig überfüllten Marktplatz gewühlt hat, ist ebendieser Marktplatz von oben gesehen menschenleer. Immersionskiller Nr. 2.

- Total verbocktes DOF. In einigen Zwischensequenzen sieht man Körperteile von anderen NPCs ins Bild ragen, die zwar komplett unscharfe Texturen haben aber trotzdem gestochen scharfe Umrisse. Entspricht einem DOF aus 2004. Interessant: BF war diesbezüglich um Längen besser, warum musste man das ändern?

- Legobaukastenstadt. Sehr gut zu sehen ist das LOD Problem bei der Animation "Synchronisieren". Der Teil vom Bild, der im Zentrum liegt, zeigt auch in grosser Entfernung genügend Details, alle anderen Strassen sind menschenleer und extrem detailarm. 

Weniger Mühe bereitet mir ansonsten das LOD der Gebäude. Auch da sind die aufploppenden Details nicht so dolle, aber damit könnte ich leben (und habe damit gerechnet), wenn wenigstens die LODs der NPC nicht dermassen aggressiv wären. 

Im Endeffekt bleibt Unity noch liegen bei mir. Ich habe sowieso BF noch nicht fertig gespielt, WD ist auch noch nicht zu Ende und die Immersion leidet für mich bei Unity einfach noch zu stark. Mal schauen, ob das noch was wird...


----------



## saphira33 (19. November 2014)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> @ Grestorn
> 
> Du hattest übrigens recht: AC Unity und Tools wie Afterburner vertragen sich nicht. Mit AB hängt das Game bei mir sporadisch schon mal für 1-2 Sekunden "fest", ohne AB passiert das nicht.


 
Hast du den neusten AB geladen? Bei mir macht das Spiel mit AB keine mucken, ich Spiels seit Launch mit AB und hatte auch nach den Patches kein Problem. OSD ist dauerhaft an


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. November 2014)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Gegen Ruckler hilft am ehesten, alle Background Tools wie FRAPS, Afterburner, Origin, Steam usw. abzuschalten.


 Du solltest es in deine Signatur schreiben


----------



## RavionHD (19. November 2014)

Hallo Leute,
bei mir ist die Companionapp nicht kompatibel mit meinem Handy (HTC One Mini), gibt es da sonst keinen Ausweg?


----------



## D4rkResistance (19. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> bei mir ist die Companionapp nicht kompatibel mit meinem Handy (HTC One Mini), gibt es da sonst keinen Ausweg?


Klar. Die bescheuerte Companion-App einfach nicht nutzen!


----------



## RavionHD (19. November 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Klar. Die bescheuerte Companion-App einfach nicht nutzen!


 
Mein Sammeltrieb in mir sagt aber ich will die blauen Kisten alle. 

Das Problem:
HTC One Mini wird nicht unterstützt und Windows 7 auf dem Rechner auch nicht.


----------



## D4rkResistance (19. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Mein Sammeltrieb in mir sagt aber ich will die blauen Kisten alle.
> 
> Das Problem:
> HTC One Mini wird nicht unterstützt und Windows 7 auf dem Rechner auch nicht.


 Wüsste nicht wie man das Problem umgehen kann. Neues Smartphone kaufen oder eben eins vom Bekannten leihen (aber wer verleiht schon sein Smartphone? ).


----------



## RavionHD (19. November 2014)

So, ich habe es nun doch geschafft, einfach einen Tablet Emulator benutzt und jetzt kann ich die App auch auf dem PC benutzen, trotz Windows 7.


----------



## Eirulan (19. November 2014)

Welchen hast du denn da genommen?
Stehe vor demselben Problem und hab gar kein Smartphone...


----------



## RavionHD (19. November 2014)

Eirulan schrieb:


> Welchen hast du denn da genommen?
> Stehe vor demselben Problem und hab gar kein Smartphone...


 
Hallo,
ich benutze den hier:
Andy the Android Emulator


----------



## Eirulan (19. November 2014)

Ah super - vielen Dank!


----------



## torkol (19. November 2014)

Ich finde es echt eime Frechheit, wenn man so viel für das Game bezahlt, und dann noch nicht mal alle Inhalte hat, sondern sich so eine App holen muss.


----------



## EcHiRaK (19. November 2014)

Das sehe ich auch so. Bei mir funktioniert es nichtmal richtig. Die App schafft es nicht, sich mit meinem Uplay Konto zu verbinden.


----------



## Kinguin (19. November 2014)

Man verpasst dadurch eh nix,also man braucht es auch nicht 
wer unbedingt 100% haben will ok,aber sowas hat mich noch nie gereizt (nichtmal bei Pokemon oder so)
Dennoch die Nutzung einer solchen App ist Mist,ich würde aus Prinizip,die nicht nutzen,um Ubisoft zusagen : ne kein Bock auf so nen Kram in Games
Ich wünschte einfach nur man könnte diese Anzeigen deaktivieren,aber nun gut was solls


----------



## Snipa (20. November 2014)

@ravion

gibts das auf für iOS?


----------



## RavionHD (20. November 2014)

Snipa schrieb:


> @ravion
> 
> gibts das auf für iOS?


 
Ja gibt es, aber aktuell kann sich das Ding nicht mit meinem Spiel verbinden, sehr ärgerlich.

Wenn Ubisoft uns schon zu so etwas zwingt dann soll es bitte auch funktionieren.


----------



## Natler (20. November 2014)

Moin moin,

wer übrigens Bock auf den Koop-Modus hat, darf mich auch gerne adden  
Durchforste gerade den ganzen Thread nach Accounts, die ich adden kann 

Mein Account: Memocion

Gruß, Natler


----------



## Snipa (20. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ja gibt es, aber aktuell kann sich das Ding nicht mit meinem Spiel verbinden, sehr ärgerlich.
> 
> Wenn Ubisoft uns schon zu so etwas zwingt dann soll es bitte auch funktionieren.


 
ich meinte eigentlich den tablet-emulator ^^

natler, hab dich mal hinzugefügt


----------



## RavionHD (20. November 2014)

Snipa schrieb:


> ich meinte eigentlich den tablet-emulator ^^
> 
> natler, hab dich mal hinzugefügt


 
Das weiß ich nun nicht, aber das sollte doch egal sein, oder?


----------



## EcHiRaK (20. November 2014)

Natler schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> wer übrigens Bock auf den Koop-Modus hat, darf mich auch gerne adden
> Durchforste gerade den ganzen Thread nach Accounts, die ich adden kann
> ...


 

Wird heute abend nach der Arbeit gemacht . 

Wer mich adden möchte: EcHi5k


----------



## JimSim3 (20. November 2014)

Jetzt geht's mit den Bugs gerade aber richtig los bei mir... 
Ich starte Unity: Auflösung *******. Sieht aus, als würde DSR das Bild nicht wieder richtig runter rechnen, also das Unity Logo deutlich nach unten und rechts verschoben. Unity sofort wieder geschlossen. Uplay erkennt mir irgendwelche Rewards an, 50 Punkte verdient... Ich starte das Spiel erneut. Gleiches Problem. Ich schließe das Spiel wieder. 80 Punkte verdient. Moment, was ist hier los? Nachgeguckt: Irgendwelche Unite Actions soll ich gemacht haben... Hab ich aber nicht. Hab mir den Unite kram noch nicht einmal angeguckt. Die anderen Actions sehen plausibel aus, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich dafür nicht schon Punkte bekommen hatte... 

Gut. Starteste den PC halt mal... Unity wieder gestartet. Juhuu! Auflösung funktioniert. Rein ins Spiel und angefangen rum zu laufen. Ab in den Kampf, Controller meldet sich ab. Okay... Krieg ein paar Schläge ab, aber was solls. Wieder den Controller angemacht. Meldet sich allerdings sofort wieder ab... Ich sterbe... Jetzt scheint der Controller aber zu funktionieren, ich lauf weiter. Nächster Kampf-> Controller wieder weg. Ich kann das reproduzieren. Sobald ich im Kampf bin wird mein Controller ausgestellt. Hä? WTF? Gut. Ich wollt eh nur testen ob ich die neue blaue Kiste aufmachen kann, bei der letzten hat es aus irgendeinem Grund geklappt. Also kletter ich auf's Dach um den kämpfen zu entgehen. Schwubs. Weg war der Arno, ab durch die Texturen in die Unendlichkeit des Nichts.

Ich lass das Spiel jetzt erstmal für nen paar Wochen liegen...


----------



## Xtreme (20. November 2014)

Natler schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> wer übrigens Bock auf den Koop-Modus hat, darf mich auch gerne adden
> Durchforste gerade den ganzen Thread nach Accounts, die ich adden kann
> ...


 
Hab dich mal geaddet


----------



## Snipa (20. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Das weiß ich nun nicht, aber das sollte doch egal sein, oder?


 
jein. habs mit dem von dir vorgeschlagenen andy probiert. da muss ich mir ein google-konto erstellen. will ich aber nicht. mal abgesehen davon, dass ich mit android iwie überhaupt nicht zurechtkommen...


----------



## Nazzy (20. November 2014)

sagt mal, ist das ein Bug oder gewollt, dass ich nurnoch in Cafes ins Hauptmenu komme ? Heilen kann ich mich auch nicht mehr... ( Sequenz 7 ) und die Karte auch nicht mehr nutzen...

Ok, Restart hat geholfen...



Edit :

Die App ist so buggy, jetzt habe ich aufeinmal keine Assassine mehr und Belohnungen sind auch alle weg. Well done , Ubisoft.

Bugliste seit Sequenz 7 :
- NPCs sind weit unter der Erde
- wichtige Items sind unsichtbar oder nicht vorhanden
- mehrmals in coop Missionen an Fenster hängengeblieben/stucked
- App spielstände sind weg
-konnte Gegner nicht angreifen , welche mich munter massakriert haben

boah, momentan überlege ich echt, das Game zur Seite zu legen, obwohl ich bisher "Spass" hatte :/


----------



## Kinguin (20. November 2014)

Gehts nur mir so,oder ist die Balance im Spiel etwas naja komisch?
Im späteren Verlaufe des Spiels wird man durch die Ausrüstung und Skills doch zu stark für die Gegner,also so mein Gefühl
Klar ich kann immer noch nicht alle aufeinmal ausschalten,aber die Gegner scheinen immer schwächer zu werden - der Schwierigkeitsgrad war ja zu Anfang bis Mitte noch recht moderat

Außerdem ist es ziemlich leicht,die Gegner in eine Meuchelfalle zu locken,das ist schon manchmal witzig wie überfordert die teilweise sind wenn man das Stealth nutzt ^^


----------



## Natler (21. November 2014)

Ok, ich danke euch für die Addy's


----------



## RavionHD (21. November 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Gehts nur mir so,oder ist die Balance im Spiel etwas naja komisch?
> Im späteren Verlaufe des Spiels wird man durch die Ausrüstung und Skills doch zu stark für die Gegner,also so mein Gefühl
> Klar ich kann immer noch nicht alle aufeinmal ausschalten,aber die Gegner scheinen immer schwächer zu werden - der Schwierigkeitsgrad war ja zu Anfang bis Mitte noch recht moderat
> 
> Außerdem ist es ziemlich leicht,die Gegner in eine Meuchelfalle zu locken,das ist schon manchmal witzig wie überfordert die teilweise sind wenn man das Stealth nutzt ^^


 
Es gibt Bezirke mit schwachen und starken Gegnern.
Ich habe Toprüstung, aber es ist trotzdem relativ schwer gegen 3-4 5 Sterne Gegner zu bestehen.


----------



## Kinguin (21. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Es gibt Bezirke mit schwachen und starken Gegnern.
> Ich habe Toprüstung, aber es ist trotzdem relativ schwer gegen 3-4 5 Sterne Gegner zu bestehen.


 

Ja das weiss ich auch ,aber ne finde ich persönlich nicht so 
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad war zu Anfang noch ganz ok,nur mittlerweile naja 
Was mir halt nicht so ganz gefällt ist die KI,jetzt kann sie endlich gemeinsam angreifen,aber wenn man Stealrh nutzt bzw Meuchelfallen und die Gegner etwas auftrennt hat man schon wieder zu Leichtes Spiel,Ubisoft sollte mal da noch etwas verbessern,


----------



## RavionHD (21. November 2014)

Was mich aktuell stört ist dass ich keine Initiates Boxen aufmachen kann weil die Verbidnung immer scheitert, das sollten die mal hinbekommen.
Und die Companion App funktioniert immer noch nicht richtig.


----------



## Kinguin (21. November 2014)

Jap ein weiterer Kritikpunkt neben der KI und der Balance,diese App -.-
Ich werd diese nicht nutzen- bin eh kein 100prozent Jäger ,aber mir gehts um Prinzip,am besten sollte niemand die App nutzen,dann sieht Ubisoft,dass man kein Bock auf sowas hat 
Sonst wird irgendwann Ubisoft wirklich wichtiges ImGame Material in diese App auslagert oder so
Ich wünschte zumindest es gebe ne Option,womit man diese Truhenanzeigen ausschalten könnte


----------



## RavionHD (21. November 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Jap ein weiterer Kritikpunkt neben der KI und der Balance,diese App -.-
> Ich werd diese nicht nutzen- bin eh kein 100prozent Jäger ,aber mir gehts um Prinzip,am besten sollte niemand die App nutzen,dann sieht Ubisoft,dass man kein Bock auf sowas hat
> Sonst wird irgendwann Ubisoft wirklich wichtiges ImGame Material in diese App auslagert oder so
> Ich wünschte zumindest es gebe ne Option,womit man diese Truhenanzeigen ausschalten könnte


 
Ja, irgendwann braucht man eine App um in der Story weiterzukommen. 

Weder Initiates noch die Novizenkisten sind aktuell zu öffnen, da bei den Initiates die Verbindung zu Ubisoft ingame scheitert und die App nicht funktioniert, sehr ärgerlich, ich hoffe die fixen das.


----------



## Kinguin (21. November 2014)

Konnte sein irgendwann,aber so krass dann auch noch nicht sofort - es reicht auch schön,wenn die App die Spielbalance zerstört
Wer die App nutzen will ,soll es tun,ich werde es definitiv nicht tun,habe keine Lust auf den Kram
Mag sein,dass man das nur aktuell für 100%,das kann sich irgendwann dann noch ausweiten


----------



## RavionHD (21. November 2014)

Also die App funktioniert nun (Tabletemulator sei Dank), und sie macht sogar Spaß, es ist etwas strategisch und für Nebenbei macht das sicher viel Laune, aber ich finde es einfach komisch dass mein HTC One Mini nicht unterstützt wird, so muss ich den unbequemen Emulator verwenden der auch noch ziemlich laggt.


----------



## Eirulan (21. November 2014)

Sollte nicht diese Woche noch ein neuer Patch kommen, war doch glaub ich via Ubisoft so angekündigt?


----------



## -angeldust- (21. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Es gibt Bezirke mit schwachen und starken Gegnern.
> Ich habe Toprüstung, aber es ist trotzdem relativ schwer gegen 3-4 5 Sterne Gegner zu bestehen.


hier helfe ich mir immer mit 1-2 rauchbomben. die gegner wehren sich dann nimmer und man macht einen nach dem anderen platt. kosten ja nicht die welt.


----------



## PcGamer512 (21. November 2014)

Soo gleich wirdet ernst spiel wird gerade von der CD istalliert ^^
Drücket mir die Daumen 


Edit: Ist wiedermal sehr witzig.
Kann das Game mometan auf Sehr hoch in full hd zocken und nutze FXAA da msaa momentan da nix bringt an qualitätsbesserung und habe 50fps kkonstant

PcDaten:

i5 3470
 8gb arbeitsspeicher
gtx 760 2gb jetstream
ssd


----------



## JimSim3 (21. November 2014)

Initiates läuft bei mir jetzt halbwegs. Weiß einer was es mit den Auszeichnungen auf sich hat? Und was diese Modifikatoren sind? Ich raff das gerade nicht, wie ich die aktivieren soll...


----------



## Natler (21. November 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Soo gleich wirdet ernst spiel wird gerade von der CD istalliert ^^
> Drücket mir die Daumen
> 
> 
> ...


 
Noch bist du aber nicht in Paris mein Freund 
Der fps-Verlust wird sich aber auch dort in Grenzen halten. Habe zumindest auch die selbe GPU und kann bestätigen, dass es erstaunlich gut läuft  
Weils ja ne Nvidia-Partnerschaft ist, läufts halt verhältnismäßig gut auf den grünen Karten.


----------



## abe15 (21. November 2014)

Ich freue mich für alle NVidia-User, dass das Spiel gut läuft  Leider geht es mir mit meinem AMD System gar nicht so gut. 

Habe nur die erste Mission angezockt (als Templer die Festung verteidigen) und diese ist leider schon so gut wie unspielbar. Heftige Ruckler und Freezes stören das Spiel, habe nach wenigen Minuten ausgeschaltet.
Spieleinstellungen: 1920*1080, FXAA, Grafik "Sehr hoch".

Bevor jetzt jemand sagt, ich solle die Einstellungen runter setzen: Das Problem liegt bei mir meiner Meinung nach nicht daran, dass meine Hardware Unity nicht packt. Es ist vielmehr ein Auslastungsproblem. Dazu gleich mehr. 

Config:
AMD FX-8350
2x AMD Radeon HD7970 GHZ
8GB RAM
Windows 7 64bit

In der Theorie hätte ich erwartet, dass Unity mindestens auf hohen Details flüssig läuft. Ehrlich gesagt gingen meine Erwartungen sogar in Richtung ultra. Während dem Spielen habe ich die Systemauslastung überwacht. Das merkwürdige Ergebnis:
Keiner der Prozessorkerne überschreitet 70% Auslastung. Arbeitsspeicher ist zu etwa 5GB belegt. Beide Grafikkarten sind zu ca. 40% Ausgelastet. 

Ich würde mich wirklich freuen, wenn mir jemand bei diesem Problem helfen könnte. Vielleicht gibt es ja User mit ähnlichen Erfahrungen. Es passt für mich einfach nicht zusammen, dass das Spiel auf der einen Seite beinahe bis zur Unspielbarkeit ruckelt und sich mein PC auf der anderen Seite total langweilt und nicht einmal annähernd an seine Leistungsgrenzen kommt. 

Freundliche Grüße
abe15


----------



## PcGamer512 (22. November 2014)

Natler schrieb:


> Noch bist du aber nicht in Paris mein Freund
> Der fps-Verlust wird sich aber auch dort in Grenzen halten. Habe zumindest auch die selbe GPU und kann bestätigen, dass es erstaunlich gut läuft
> Weils ja ne Nvidia-Partnerschaft ist, läufts halt verhältnismäßig gut auf den grünen Karten.


 

Ich hab aber mal eine Frage.
Am Anfang habe ich die 1 Mission gewählt.
Wenn dieses Kapitel zuende ist muss ich dann immer selber wählen was als nächstes kommt?
Da war ja ganz am anfang ca 20-30 bilder die man anklicken konnte womit die kampagne gestartet wird.

Ab wann kann man eig diese Companion App nutzen bei mir steht da wenn ich synchronisation drücke das ich erst diese 1 mission machen muss geht die denn sehr lange??

Und wie kann man eigentlich Medizin verwenden??


----------



## Natler (22. November 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Ich hab aber mal eine Frage.
> Am Anfang habe ich die 1 Mission gewählt.
> Wenn dieses Kapitel zuende ist muss ich dann immer selber wählen was als nächstes kommt?
> Da war ja ganz am anfang ca 20-30 bilder die man anklicken konnte womit die kampagne gestartet wird.
> ...


 
Ob man nochmal auf diese Seite mit den Bildern zurückkommt, weiß ich nicht  
Ich bin es zumindest bis jetzt noch nicht und ich habe schon über 10 std. gezockt 

Zu der Companion-App kann ich dir leider auch nix sagen. Ich nutze es persönlich nicht. 

Bezüglich Heilung: dafür drückst du die Q-Taste 

Edit: Du darfst mich auch gerne bei U-Play adden (Mein Acc: Memocion) oder du nennst mir deinen Account, dann adde ich dich. Dann gibts Koop-Action


----------



## JimSim3 (22. November 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Ich hab aber mal eine Frage.
> Am Anfang habe ich die 1 Mission gewählt.
> Wenn dieses Kapitel zuende ist muss ich dann immer selber wählen was als nächstes kommt?
> Da war ja ganz am anfang ca 20-30 bilder die man anklicken konnte womit die kampagne gestartet wird.
> ...


 
Das ist ne verdammt gute Frage... Ich hab diesen Bildschirm mit der Auswahl bisher nicht mehr gesehen. Eigentlich läuft man einfach durch die Stadt bis man beim Missions-Start angekommen ist.

Companion App soweit ich weiß sobald du "offiziell" zum Assassinen geworden bist. (Sobald du das Cafe Theatre hast.) Noch nen Tipp: Bisher ist es nur ein Gefühl... Aber ich glaube, es ist am besten wenn man die Companion App erst startet, wenn man bereits im Spiel ist. Startet man zuerst die Companion App und dann das Spiel, klappt die Synchronisation manchmal nicht. So zumindest mein Eindruck.

Solltest du auf einem Gamepad spielen: Steuerkreuz nach oben.


----------



## PcGamer512 (22. November 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure schnelle Hilfe bin immer abgekackt weil ich nicht wusste wie man die Medizin nutzt 
Name ist FrozenIdentity


----------



## ryzen1 (23. November 2014)

So ich hab mir jetzt ne GTX970 bestellt. Ich hoffe damit kann ich das Spiel endlich gescheit spielen


----------



## dero55 (23. November 2014)

Den Tipp, erst das Spiel und dann die Companion-App zu starten kann ich bestätigen, seitdem keine Synchprobleme mehr zwischen Spiel und App.

Der "Helix-Auswahlbildschirm" ganz am Anfang scheint wohl im Moment nur dazu zu sein, um dieses "Erlebe Geschichte neu mit Helix" immersiver zu machen, dass man quasi selbst derjenige ist, der da gerade im Animus chillt (wie bei Black Flag). Ich Tippe mal, dass der Bildschirm bei den späteren DLC's wieder angewendet wird.

@ryzen: auf ner gtx970 läuft das spiel ganz gut


edit: wer Lust auf Koop hat: Dero551 mein Nick. Ich spiele gerne stealth, anstatt einfach in die Menge zu rennen und alles zu schnetzeln. Kann bei Bedarf auch die Sammelbaren Synchpunkte in den Koopmissionen aufzeigen (Spiele allerdings ohne Headset, weil ganz gechillt über 5.1 Anlage am Fernseher und so)


----------



## -Kerby- (23. November 2014)

Hab ne 970 und gerade eben das erste Mal Unity gespielt.
Kurz vorweg: ich bin ein eingefleischter Assassin's Creed Spieler, seit dem aller ersten Teil dabei und alle auf 100% gespielt (sauarbeit sag ich nur -_-)

Die 970 packt für meine Verhältnisse das Spiel gar nicht.
Um meine Verhältnisse zu erläutern: ich brauche keine hohe Grafik, aber dauerhaft und ohne Veränderung konstante 60 FPS mit einer Toleranz von 2-3 FPS. Settings runterdrehen hat nix gebracht, ohne die Auflösung
zu verringern, was komischerweise auch nicht funktionierte, sondern sogar schlechter war wie FullHD?!
Da hatte ich dann 30 FPS!
Das packt die 970 einfach gar nicht auf FullHD, liegt aber mMn nur am Spiel.
Ich finde es grottenschlecht gemacht. Bin wahrlich enttäuscht und habe das Spiel abgebrochen. Glitches (ich stand in einer Pfütze und plötzlich fiel ich hinein und habe geschwommen?!)
Menschen stehen, wo sie nicht stehen sollten usw... puh. Wahrlicher Augenkrebs!
Da hängt sich das Spiel auch noch manchmal bei Zwischensequenzen (Szenerien) auf!
Ich finds schade, die Grafik finde ich auch nicht berauschend besser im Vergleich zu Blackflag, aber der Hardwarehunger ist dafür riesig.
Ich muss das Spiel wohl erstmal zur Seite legen, bis ich SLI habe und das Spiel einigermassen spielbar ist.
So kann man sich das doch echt nicht antun. Da lese ich lieber Bücher über die Story.
Spielen ist da so gut wie nicht dabei.

Ach und die tolle Aussicht ist auch gleich Null! Ja verdammt... die Häuser sehen in der Weite sogar schlechter aus, als in AC1! Komplett verschwommen ohne jegliche Textur!

FPS halten sich manchmal in der Nähe der 60, aber diese brutalen Einbrüche auf ~40-45 FPS, da is nix mehr flüssig.
Ruckler gibt es aber auch bei 60 FPS. Ich habe wohl zu gute Augen 

Wenn man Unity auf Technikniveau wie bei Blackflag bringen würde, wäre es echt ein gutes Spiel,
da das Spiel selber sich verbessert hat in Bezug auf Kampf, Schleichen und ganz besonders Parcour.

Ich lasse gerade Blackflag nebenbei laufen, bei DS 2880x1620. 60 FPS ohne Einbrüche und Grafik
ist ein wenig schlechter wie Unity, wirklich sehr wenig. Die Aussicht vom Turm auf die Gebäude ist merklich
besser, als bei Unity! Außer der Menschenmenge und den vielen betrettbaren Räumen in Häusern, gibt es
grafisch wenig Unterschiede.


----------



## PcGamer512 (23. November 2014)

Was ist eigentlich Tesselation?
In der ACU Datei findet man nämlich Tesselation = 0 Hab mal ne 1 davorgemacht damit ich es nutzen kann ^^


----------



## -Kerby- (23. November 2014)

Damit bekommen Flächen eine Struktur.
Ein Beispiel:
http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/fileadmin/artikel-vga/directX10/dx_11_tesselation_2.jpg

Hier auch ein direktes Beispiel bei Unity:
http://cdn.videocardz.com/1/2014/09/NVIDIA-Maxwell-GM204-Press-Slides-55.jpg


----------



## PcGamer512 (23. November 2014)

-Kerby- schrieb:


> Damit bekommen Flächen eine Struktur.
> Ein Beispiel:
> http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/fileadmin/artikel-vga/directX10/dx_11_tesselation_2.jpg
> 
> ...



Cool, Danke für die schnelle Hilfe 
Habe übrigens mittlerweile auch das problem, dass ich ohne ende fps einbrüche habe undundund zb auch 10sec freezes.
Hoffe der Patch kommt bald denn so mache ich nicht weiter bekomme dadurch ja nur die hälfte der story mit.
Letztens erst ziehe mein schwert siehe da menschenmassen rennen durch geschlossene türen fliegen in der luft es gibt schwebendes porzellan ala Final Stand ( BF4 der panzer )


----------



## -Kerby- (23. November 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Cool, Danke für die schnelle Hilfe
> Habe übrigens mittlerweile auch das problem, dass ich ohne ende fps einbrüche habe undundund zb auch 10sec freezes.
> Hoffe der Patch kommt bald denn so mache ich nicht weiter bekomme dadurch ja nur die hälfte der story mit.
> Letztens erst ziehe mein schwert siehe da menschenmassen rennen durch geschlossene türen fliegen in der luft es gibt schwebendes porzellan ala Final Stand ( BF4 der panzer )


 
Mady my Day 

Spiele grade Alien: Isolation.
Grafik ist eine Wucht im Vergleich zu Unity!
Dabei wird die Karte nichtmal so stark ausgelastet.
Das nenn ich feine Optimierung.


----------



## Kinguin (23. November 2014)

Bei mir liefs auf der GTX 970 in 45fps (FHD,2xMSAA,Max Out) im Schnitt,aber egal wie ich meine Settings ändern,wirklich was in den FPS tun, tut sie auch bei mir nicht 
Scheint letzten Endes auch glücksbedingt zu sein,nicht bei jedem läuft es rund,AMD Nutzer haben anscheinend noch mehr Performanceprobleme
Und auch die Bugs könnten nervig werden,hatte auch schon ein paar,wenn auch nix wirklich Gravierendes
Ubisoft hätte das Spiel in nem wirklich besseren Zustand abliefern können,denn spielemäßig ist es recht gut geworden

Pros:
Das Kampfsystem macht endlich mehr Bock,man kann endlich schleichen,und der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist sogar moderat und nicht mehr so einfach wie in den Teilen zuvor,die wirklich 0 Anspruch hatten
Liegt auch unter anderem daran,dass die Gegner endlich mal zusammen angreifen und das die Kontertaste nicht mehr so mächtig ist
Auch Arno und Elise wissen zu gefallen,auch wenn bestimmte Aspekte dann doch vorhersehbar waren,war es doch ganz gut 
Und Paris sieht einfach toll aus finde ich,die Brutalität und das Chaos der französischen Revolution hat man gut eingefangen,auch wenn Arno und Elise der Mittelpunkt der Story sind,so bekommt die französische Revolution ganz gut mit 

Contras: 
1.
die Balance bzw KI - 
das Stealth endlich nutzbar ist finde ich super,und das war lange überfällig,aber die KI der Gegner scheint regelrecht damit überfordert zu sein
Im Grunde kann man recht simpel die Gegner getrennt meucheln,und 1-2 Gegner sind dann wirklich große Gefahr mehr
Auch wird das Spiel im Verlaufe des Games dann doch wieder zu einfach,durch bessere Ausrüstung und die zusätzlichen Skills,da hätte man im Lategame etwas schrauben können
2.
die Langzeitmotivation - zwar habe ich paar Nebenaufgaben gemacht,aber nach der Story hat man wenig Anreiz noch irgendwas zu sammeln oder überhaupt irgendwas noch zu machen,recht schade für nen OpenWorld Game,aber ist wohl Geschmackssache
Kann der Ubiformel nicht viel abgewinnen
3.
Die App,ich weiss man muss es nicht nutzen,aber es nervt einfach,wünschte,dass könnte man abschalten
Abgesehen davon,hoffentlich nimmt sowas nicht gängige Praxis an

Fazit: 
Jetzt mal abgesehen vom Technischen,hat mir das Spiel Spass gemacht und habe es jetzt nach gut 20h durchgespielt 
Habe den Key auch Gratis bekommen durch Nvidia und bin vorher eher mit negativen Gedanken reingangen (fand WD,AC2,FC3 auch nur durchschnittkost)
Aber wurde positiv überrascht,7-8 von 10 würde ich jetzt sagen,aber ist nur meine Meinung ^^
Mal sehen,was Ubisoft bei den kommenden ACs abliefert,aber werd da wohl erstmal aussetzen
als nächstes wird aber das neue Pokemon im Comp Mod gespielt


----------



## EcHiRaK (23. November 2014)

So bei mir hat Uplay mal wieder einen nicht behebbaren Fehler entdeckt. Ich war gerade so schön im Koop Modus, da wurde ich doch glatt rausgeschmissen. Normalerweise kann ich mich dann nach einem Neustart wieder anmelden, aber das klappt gerade auch nicht wirklich. Ich bin etwas ratlos...


----------



## dero55 (23. November 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Fazit:
> Jetzt mal abgesehen vom Technischen,hat mir das Spiel Spass gemacht und habe es jetzt nach gut 20h durchgespielt




ich bin bei über 60 stunden spielzeit, sequenz 10-1 und habe 67% insgesamt, so unterschiedlich kann man spielen

@die anderen: mit einer gtx970 sollte es @maxed out fxaa fullhd schon mit 45fps laufen ohne drops

ich verstehe auch nicht, wie diese krassen bugs bei so vielen entstehen können

das einzige was ich bis jetzt in über 60 stunden spielzeit hatte waren die üblichen (mal flackernde texturen -> spiel neustarten, 2-3 mal insgesamt, und 2 mal oder so, dass ein npc irgendwo rumflog aber sonst keine weiter gravierenden

genauso wie bei mir eine fernsicht vorhanden ist und ich kaum probleme mit zu spät ladenden texturen oder komplett wegploppenden menschenmengen hab. selbst wenn ich ganz oben auf notre dame stehe, sehe ich die ganzen menschenmassen, die ich auch sehe, wenn ich direkt mittendrin bin. deswegen bleibe ich dabei, dass das spiel neue maßstäbe setzt in sachen detailreichtum bei open world (und ein black flag oder alien definitiv nicht besser aussehen)

@PCGamer: hast du die drops erst, seitdem du tesselation von hand eingestellt hast? das wird nämlich erst später per patch implementiert


----------



## Kinguin (23. November 2014)

dero55 schrieb:


> ich bin bei über 60 stunden spielzeit und habe bei erinnerung 10-1 67% insgesamt, so unterschiedlich kann man spielen



60 oha ?  habe jetzt nochmal nachgeguckt sind sogar fast 25h 
Bin aber auch nicht durchgerusht,ich glaube wenn man das Spiel durchrusht (also nur Solokampagne) braucht man sogar nur angeblich ca 15h


----------



## EcHiRaK (23. November 2014)

Also ich habe 20 Stunden Spielzeit und bin bei Sequenz 12-2. Fehlt also nicht mehr wirklich viel. Ich muss aber auch sagen, das ich mich wirklich fast nur auf die Solokampagnen konzentriert hat.


----------



## dero55 (23. November 2014)

mensch, dabei sind selbst zumindest die "geschichten aus paris" missionen in das ganze drumherum integriert, oder begegnet man z.b. in sequenz 11 oder 12 noch madame tussaud? genauso wie koop-missionen in die story eingeflochten sind (napoleon beschützen z.B.). was in der hauptstory keinen platz hatte, hat man größtenteils auf die nebenmissionen verteilt (kisten sammeln zählt natürlich nicht dazu)


----------



## EcHiRaK (23. November 2014)

Ich hole das auch alles gerade irgendwie nach. Ich verzweifle aber nach wie vor an dem Rätsel von Nostradamus.  Dabei hätte ich die Montur so gerne...


----------



## PcGamer512 (23. November 2014)

Alien Isolation habe ich auch.
Finde es aber etwas zu heftig ^^.
Bin nichtso der Horrorliebhaber 

Ne Drops hab ich seit ich das 1x bei Notre Dame war


----------



## dero55 (23. November 2014)

EcHiRaK schrieb:


> Ich hole das auch alles gerade irgendwie nach. Ich verzweifle aber nach wie vor an dem Rätsel von Nostradamus.  Dabei hätte ich die Montur so gerne...


 
hehe ja manche Rätsel sind ganz schöne Kopfnüsse, "Ortskenntnisse" sind vorteilhaft

habe dort allerdings auch noch nicht alle


----------



## BartholomO (23. November 2014)

Also ich als AMD User kann auch sagen dass sie es etwas verbockt haben für AMD richtig zu optimieren. Habe jetzt auf Hoch gestellt mit meiner HD 7970 und Kantenglättung nur auf FXAA und habe nur so durchschnittlich vllt 32 FPS und minimum so 26, was aber noch einigermaßen spielbar ist. Weiß noch wie es in AC 3 war mit meiner 7970, da gingen selbst auf niedrig die FPS manchmal unter 20. Allerdings ändert sich an der FPS Zahl in Unity auch nichts wenn ich alles komplett auf niedrig stelle, es bleibt bei den minimum 26 und AVG ca. 32. 

Also bisher gefällt mir Abseits der Performance und den Bugs (sind auch schon einige vorgekommen) das Spiel extrem gut. Vor allem das schon lange überfällige Schleichen gefällt mir. Auch die etwas schwerer gewordenen Kämpfe gefallen mir, bin jetzt schon einige male gestorben (was bei den anderen Teilen nie der Fall war), das kann aber auch an dem nicht 100 prozentig Flüssig laufendem Spiel liegen. Grafik hat sich auch recht gut verbessert, rechtfertigt aber nicht die schlechte Performance, es gibt andere Spiele die sehen da besser aus und laufen deutlich besser. Die Menschenmassen die auf den Straßen sind sind richtig beeindruckend, noch kein Spiel erlebt bei dem es so viele NPCs gibt die auf den Straßen unterwegs sind. 

Alles in allem hoffe ich aber auf Nachbesserung Seitens Ubisoft und AMD mit Grafiktreibern. AC 3 bspw. lief bei mir von Anfang bis ende mit meiner 7970 nicht gut, hatte Anfangs minimum 20 FPS und am Ende nach allen Patches und Grafiktreibern immer noch.


----------



## dero55 (23. November 2014)

BartholomO schrieb:


> es gibt andere Spiele die sehen da besser aus und laufen deutlich besser.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinguin (23. November 2014)

Ob Ac:U berechtigt so viel Hardware frisst,wird man sehen in Zukunft,ich finde es recht schick nur über die technischen Probleme kann man nicht hinwegsehen
Mal sehen wie es bei TW3,Batman und Co ablaufen wird,denke auch wenn AC:U jetzt recht beeindruckend wirkt,wird die Grafik bald Standard sein (ist ja logisch)


----------



## abe15 (23. November 2014)

Gibt es hier keine AMD User, die wie ich das Problem mit der Hardwareauslastung haben? (siehe meinen Post zwei Seiten zuvor). 
Prozessor 70% ausgelastet, RAM nur 5 von 8GB belegt, beide Grafikkarten bei nur 40%. Trotzdem unspielbar bei nur 18-20 Fps. Framezahl bleibt dabei unverändert, egal welche Grafikeinstellungen gewählt werden. Auf niedrig habe ich ebenso 20Fps wie auf ultra. 
Würde mich freuen wenn sich ähnlich leidende Spieler melden würden


----------



## -Kerby- (23. November 2014)

@dero55:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist Black Flag! Wirklich so ein monströser Unterschied, dass man soviel mehr Grafikpower brauch? Finde ich nicht.
Deshalb, es lässt sich darüber streiten


----------



## dero55 (24. November 2014)

ich weiß, wie black flag aussieht und in guten momenten aussehen kann (vorallem bei gewitter <3), weil ich das bis 1 tag vor dem release von unity exessiv selbst noch gezockt hab und ich bleibe dabei, würde man beides nebeneinander halten, acu hätte eine wesentlich höhere detaildichte. klar, die vegetation ist bei black flag ausgereifter und hübscher, aber die gebäude und kleinen details? die reichen meiner bescheidenen meinung nach nicht im ansatz an unity ran (von den menschenmassen wollen wir nicht reden). im gegensatz zu vielen anderen behaupte ich nämlich nicht einfach irgendwas, weil ich es bei youtube auf 480p gesehen habe, sondern weil ich es selbst getestet habe.

der beliebte autovergleich: eine s-klasse mit vollausstattung braucht mehr leistung, um 250kmh zu erreichen, als ein lotus elise ohne entertainmentschnickschnack


----------



## RavionHD (24. November 2014)

@Kerby

Ich würde sagen irgendwas läuft bei Dir schief, denn bei mir (GTX 970 OC, i5 3470 3,5 Ghz) läuft alles in @max, 1080P und 2 MSAA mit 40-65 Frames und im Schnitt ~50 Frames.

Black Flag läuft in @max, 1080P und 2 MSAA genauso gut, sieht dabei aber definitv schlechter aus als Unity, es sieht zwar noch immer sehr schön aus, aber an Unity kommt es wirklich nicht ran.
Der Unterschied ist dass Black Flag sich mit 1,8  GB Vram begnügt und Unity gleich 3,4 GB Vram braucht in den oben erwähnten Grafikeinstellungen.
Anbei ein paar Bilder von Unity, ich habe Black Flag selber komplett gespielt und kann sagen dass Unity technisch in allen Punkten besser ist als Black Flag.


----------



## PcGamer512 (24. November 2014)

abe15 schrieb:


> Gibt es hier keine AMD User, die wie ich das Problem mit der Hardwareauslastung haben? (siehe meinen Post zwei Seiten zuvor).
> Prozessor 70% ausgelastet, RAM nur 5 von 8GB belegt, beide Grafikkarten bei nur 40%. Trotzdem unspielbar bei nur 18-20 Fps. Framezahl bleibt dabei unverändert, egal welche Grafikeinstellungen gewählt werden. Auf niedrig habe ich ebenso 20Fps wie auf ultra.
> Würde mich freuen wenn sich ähnlich leidende Spieler melden würden


 
Ich habe Intel und eine Gtx 760.
Wenn ich von Ultra auf Niedrig wechsel macht das bei mir 0 unterschied.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> ich habe Black Flag selber komplett gespielt und kann sagen dass Unity technisch in allen Punkten besser ist als Black Flag.



Sehe ich genau so. Black Flag sah sicherlich gut aus, keine Frage. Aber Unity sieht in vielerlei Hinsicht besser aus.


----------



## L-Thomsen (24. November 2014)

abe15 schrieb:


> Gibt es hier keine AMD User, die wie ich das Problem mit der Hardwareauslastung haben? (siehe meinen Post zwei Seiten zuvor).
> Prozessor 70% ausgelastet, RAM nur 5 von 8GB belegt, beide Grafikkarten bei nur 40%. Trotzdem unspielbar bei nur 18-20 Fps. Framezahl bleibt dabei unverändert, egal welche Grafikeinstellungen gewählt werden. Auf niedrig habe ich ebenso 20Fps wie auf ultra.
> Würde mich freuen wenn sich ähnlich leidende Spieler melden würden



Hallo abe15,

doch ich, wie du meiner Signatur entnehmen kannst betreibe ich ein AMD 8320 mit 16 GB Ram und 2 GTX660 im SLI Modus. Meine CPU Auslastung beträgt ebenfalls ca. 70% und die Grafikkarten langweilen sich.  Ich habe zwar immer mal wieder 60-70FPS jedoch brechen die alle 5 Sekunden für 1-2 Sekunden ein. Und das macht sehr aggressiv  .
Mit einer Auflösung von 1280x720 und alles auf Niedrig kann ich es flüssig spielen. Sobald ich die Auflösung auf 1366x768 angebe hab ich die drops wieder.

Meine GTX970M im Notebook wiederum kann das Spiel auf Max Setting berechnen.  Verstehen muss man das nicht ....


----------



## abe15 (24. November 2014)

L-Thomsen schrieb:


> Hallo abe15,
> 
> doch ich, wie du meiner Signatur entnehmen kannst betreibe ich ein AMD 8320 mit 16 GB Ram und 2 GTX660 im SLI Modus. Meine CPU Auslastung beträgt ebenfalls ca. 70% und die Grafikkarten langweilen sich.  Ich habe zwar immer mal wieder 60-70FPS jedoch brechen die alle 5 Sekunden für 1-2 Sekunden ein. Und das macht sehr aggressiv  .
> Mit einer Auflösung von 1280x720 und alles auf Niedrig kann ich es flüssig spielen. Sobald ich die Auflösung auf 1366x768 angebe hab ich die drops wieder.
> ...



Endlich nicht mehr allein, das macht Hoffnung. Möglicherweise sind die Grafikkarten dann ja gar nicht das Problem, sondern die CPU arbeitet nicht richtig. 
Ich konnte meine Frames heute Morgen erstmals verbessern. Ich habe den neuen AMD Betatreiber installiert und nun komme ich auf niedrigen Details auf 40-50 Fps. Damit ist das Spiel erstmals flüssig, auch wenn es dafür schlecht aussieht. Grafikkartenauslastung hängt aber bei beiden Karten weiterhin zu niedrig, wenn auch nun schon bei 60%.


----------



## VikingGe (24. November 2014)

Mal ohne SLI bzw. CF probiert? Ubisoft und AMD sind immer noch Feinde und SLI soll jetzt auch nicht so toll funktionieren. 

Hat sich an der Patch-Front eigentlich mal was getan? Ich meine, ich bin noch immer nicht mit Black Flag durch, aber... langsam dürfte dieses Spiel ruhig mal spielbar werden.


----------



## GoldenMic (24. November 2014)

L-Thomsen schrieb:


> Hallo abe15,
> 
> doch ich, wie du meiner Signatur entnehmen kannst betreibe ich ein AMD 8320 mit 16 GB Ram und 2 GTX660 im SLI Modus. Meine CPU Auslastung beträgt ebenfalls ca. 70% und die Grafikkarten langweilen sich.  Ich habe zwar immer mal wieder 60-70FPS jedoch brechen die alle 5 Sekunden für 1-2 Sekunden ein. Und das macht sehr aggressiv  .
> Mit einer Auflösung von 1280x720 und alles auf Niedrig kann ich es flüssig spielen. Sobald ich die Auflösung auf 1366x768 angebe hab ich die drops wieder.
> ...



Dann sag mir doch mal wieviel Vram eine deiner GTx 660 hat und wieviel deine 970M im Notebook.
Dann helfe ich dir zu Rätsels Lösung.


----------



## DKK007 (24. November 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Ich habe Intel und eine Gtx 760.
> Wenn ich von Ultra auf Niedrig wechsel macht das bei mir 0 unterschied.



Das habe ich heute von einem Kommilitonen auch gehört. Ich spiel mit meiner GTX660 bei Mittel-Hoch@1920x1200 mit 20-35 FPS.


----------



## RavionHD (25. November 2014)

Ich habe @low Settings noch nicht probiert um einen Framerateunterschied auszumachen, aber ich denke der größte Unterschied wird wohl der Vram Verbrauch sein.


----------



## Natler (25. November 2014)

Ich denke, dass sich am ehesten das runterstellen von Umgebungsverdeckung und v.a. Texturen sofort optisch bemerkbar machen. Bei low-Texturen gibts dann eigentlich nur noch Matsch-Gebäude  
Die hat man aber bei high-Texturen (mittlere stufe) auch, aber erst in der Ferne. Nur bei ultra-Texturen verschwinden die Matsch-Gebäude komplett. Der VRam-Verbrauch spiegelt das auch gut wieder. Für Ultra sollte man eh mindestens 3GB Grafikspeicher mitbringen.


----------



## PcGamer512 (25. November 2014)

Das einzige wo ich fps plus bekomme (trotzdem max 10fps) ist, wenn ich die Auflösung von 1920x1080 auf 1280x768 runtershraube.
Dann sieht allerdings alles extremst unscharft aus was auch keine Freude ist man kann zwar besser spielen aber nee das geht so net


----------



## Natler (25. November 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Das einzige wo ich fps plus bekomme (trotzdem max 10fps) ist, wenn ich die Auflösung von 1920x1080 auf 1280x768 runtershraube.
> Dann sieht allerdings alles extremst unscharft aus was auch keine Freude ist man kann zwar besser spielen aber nee das geht so net



Du hast doch auch eien 760 als GPU. Wie hast du denn eingestellt?

Ich habe folgende Settings: 
- 1080p
- Umgebungsdetails: Sehr Hoch
- Texturen: Hoch
- Schatten: Niedrig
- Ambient Occlusion: SSAO
- AA-Mode: FXAA
- Blooming: Off

So läuft das bei mir ziemlich flüssig


----------



## abe15 (25. November 2014)

Ich bin nun an einem Punkt, wo ich zumindest mal gespielt habe. Bin nun in Paris und ich betrachte Unity bei ca. 30-40Fps als spielbar (1080p, Details Ultra, FXAA). Trotzdem bleibt der fade Beigeschmack, dass die GPUs bei 60% bleiben und da irgendwie noch Luft nach oben sein müsste. 
Grafisch finde ich das Spiel aber eher schlechter als Black Flag. Grundsätzlich sind Innenräume und besonders nahe Texturen unglaublich hochauflösend und sehen toll aus, aber sobald man in Unity etwas in die Ferne guckt wird das Spiel ziemlich hässlich. Matschtexturen schon an nur mittelweit entfernten Gebäuden, sehr störendes Kantenflimmern und ganz besonders die Vegetation ist Welten von Black Flag entfernt. 
Am meisten stört mich dabei das Kantenflimmern. Vor allem macht es keinen Unterschied, ob ich FXAA, 2x MSAA, oder 4x MSAA einstelle, die Kanten flimmern munter auf dem selben Niveau weiter. Meine Grafikkarten (2 HD7970 Ghz) gehören zwar nicht mehr zur allerneuesten Generation, aber im Verbund muss da einfach mehr möglich sein. 

Jedenfalls kann ich nach über einer Woche Unspielbarkeit und Ausprobieren endlich spielen, das erachte ich als Fortschritt. Nun warte ich auf den 3. Patch und etwaige weitere GPU Treiberupdates seitens AMD. 

Was die Grafik angeht habe ich übrigens einen direkten Vergleich, da mein Bruder die PS4 Version besitzt. Selbst auf der Konsole kommt es zu Rucklern und Freezes (sowas hab ich auf einer Konsole noch nie gesehen oder erlebt) aber unterm Strich sieht Unity um einiges besser aus. Besonders in Sachen Kantenflimmern, Weitsicht und Matschtexturen ist die PS4 dem PC soweit ich das beurteilen kann ein gutes Stück voraus.


----------



## Razor2408 (25. November 2014)

abe15 schrieb:


> Was die Grafik angeht habe ich übrigens einen direkten Vergleich, da mein Bruder die PS4 Version besitzt. Selbst auf der Konsole kommt es zu Rucklern und Freezes (sowas hab ich auf einer Konsole noch nie gesehen oder erlebt) aber unterm Strich sieht Unity um einiges besser aus. Besonders in Sachen Kantenflimmern, Weitsicht und Matschtexturen ist die PS4 dem PC soweit ich das beurteilen kann ein gutes Stück voraus.


Ich habe ebenfalls den direkten Vergleich, und rein grafisch gefällt mir die PS4-Version ebenfalls besser als auf meinem PC (i7-3770K, 16GB RAM, GTX 780). Das finde ich schon ein hartes Stück, denn meine Graka hat vor ca. einem Jahr um die 440€ gekostet (NUR die Graka..) Jetzt werden gleich wieder diverse PC-only-User daherkommen, die natürlich meinen die Konsolenversion kann ja nie besser aussehen usw. - aber die Realität sieht eben anders aus.


----------



## RavionHD (25. November 2014)

Also das ist völlig unmöglich, die Playstation 4 Version von Assassin's Creed:Unity läuft in 900P und 18-22 Frames in verringerten Details ohne Umgebungsverdeckung mit niedrig aufgelösten Schatten und Matschtexturen, hier allein ein Vergleichsbild:
PC:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2014/11/AC_Unity_PC_6-pcgh.jpg
Playstation 4:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2014/11/AC_Unity_PS4_1-pcgh.jpg

Feine Details sind auf der Playstation 4 nicht erkennbar, gerade an den Kleidungen und die Haare sind auch vermatscht aufgrund der niedrigen Auflösung.

@Rizzard

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle mal schauen ob Treiber und co. aktuell sind (am Besten 344,75), meine GTX 970 schafft in 1080P, 2 MSAA und @max im Schnitt ~50 Frames, Deine GTX 780 dürfte nur ein paar Frames weniger haben.

Anbei ein paar Bilder in den oben genannten Settings.


----------



## abe15 (25. November 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Ich habe ebenfalls den direkten Vergleich, und rein grafisch gefällt mir die PS4-Version ebenfalls besser als auf meinem PC (i7-3770K, 16GB RAM, GTX 780). Das finde ich schon ein hartes Stück, denn meine Graka hat vor ca. einem Jahr um die 440€ gekostet (NUR die Graka..) Jetzt werden gleich wieder diverse PC-only-User daherkommen, die natürlich meinen die Konsolenversion kann ja nie besser aussehen usw. - aber die Realität sieht eben anders aus.



Das Problem ist einfach an einem Wort festzumachen: Optimierung. Während es in Sachen Konsole weltweit nur eine Config gibt, gibt es Millionen von individuellen PC-Systemen. Ich kann durchaus verstehen, dass man da als Entwickler große Probleme haben kann. Aus diesem Grund wurde AC auf dem PC ja immer ein paar Wochen später released. Hierauf bei Unity zu verzichten halte ich für eine krasse Fehlentscheidung.
Hinzu kommen Kooperationen mit bestimmten Hardwareproduzenten (NVidia....). Derzeit habe ich das Gefühl, dass man in Unity umso gearschter ist, je mehr AMD Komponenten man verbaut hat. 

@RavionHD: Deine Vergleichsbilder beziehen sich ja nur auf die ganz nahe liegenden Details. Da sieht Unity auch auf meinem PC umwerfend aus. Was ich bemängel ist Weitsicht, Texturierung entfernter Gebäude und Kantenflimmern. Besonders Kantenflimmern ist auf Screenshots ja fast unmöglich richtig festzuhalten... Die PS4 mag nur in 900p aufgelöst sein, insgesamt ist die Version in der Bewegung aber stimmiger und weniger störend.


----------



## RavionHD (25. November 2014)

Funktioniert bei irgendwen dieses Initiates? Weder Initiates noch Companion App funktionieren einwandfrei, außerdem kann ich nicht mit meinem PC synchronisieren, und immer wenn ich eine Initiates Truhe öffne werde ich auf die Homepage umgeleitet welche nichts enthält (Ja ich habe ein Initiates Konto).

@abe15
Also Kantenlimmern kann ich mit 2 MSAA nicht feststellen, und gerade aufgrund der niedrigen Auflösung würde Kantenflimmern viel stärker hervorstechen.
Und die Texturen sind bei mir auch in der Ferne sehr ordentlich, ich kann über keine Mängel berichten.


----------



## dero55 (25. November 2014)

@ravionHD: bei mir funktionieren sowohl initiates, als auch die companion app. (initiates@google chrome, companion @tablet mit windows 8.1, funzt allerdings auch auf meinem xperia z)

Das einzige problem ist derzeit, dass die anderen assassins creed spiele (hab alle auf 100%) nicht gesyncht werden, aber bei unity wird der fortschritt synchronisiert und ich kann auch die truhen öffnen

@die anderen: wie wäre es mit der satzstellung "auf der ps4 sieht das spiel besser aus als auf MEINEM pc" ? auf meinem sieht es nämlich umwerfend aus. und ich bin nach 70 stunden immernoch angetan von der optik (jaja die vegetation ist bei black flag besser, habe ich auch schon erwähnt)


----------



## RavionHD (25. November 2014)

dero55 schrieb:


> @ravionHD: bei mir funktionieren sowohl initiates, als auch die companion app. (initiates@google chrome, companion @tablet mit windows 8.1, funzt allerdings auch auf meinem xperia z)
> 
> @die anderen: wie wäre es mit der satzstellung "auf der ps4 sieht das spiel besser aus als auf MEINEM pc" ? auf meinem sieht es nämlich umwerfend au. und ich bin nach 70 stunden immernoch angetan von der optik (jaja die vegetation ist bei black flag besser, habe ich auch schon erwähnt)



Weißt Du wie ich mein Initiates hochleveln kann? Ich habe das ehrlich gesagt nicht verstanden.


----------



## dero55 (25. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Weißt Du wie ich mein Initiates hochleveln kann? Ich habe das ehrlich gesagt nicht verstanden.




im moment funktioniert das nur über die auszeichnungen, wie z.B. 100 todessprünge ausführen, 100 schnell-aufzüge benutzen, 300 rauchbomben werfen usw.

allerdings solltest du je nach spielfortschritt schon mindestens level 5 sein, weil unity wie schon gesagt, synchronisiert wird

edit: black flag + freedom cry wurden bei mir auch gesyncht, allerdings die anderen teile noch nicht

edit2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PcGamer512 (25. November 2014)

Natler schrieb:


> Du hast doch auch eien 760 als GPU. Wie hast du denn eingestellt?
> 
> Ich habe folgende Settings:
> - 1080p
> ...



Ich habe folgende Settings

1. 1080p
2. Umgebungsdetails: Sehr hoch
3. Texturen: Hoch
4. Schatten: Hoch ( Niedrig und Hoch ergeben 0 fps +/-)
5. Ambient Occlusion: HBAO+ (3fps Unterschied zu SSAO)
6. AA- Mode : FXAA
7. Blooming : ON

Komme wenns gut läuft auf sehr schwankende 35fps, normal ist aber gerade wenn es hektisch wird 20fps (Folge --> Ruckeln)
Allerdings ist die Kamera extremst verbuggt immer wieder gucktse woanders hin was mich mega aufregt ^^


Ein vorredner auf Seite 34 hat von matschigen Texturen berichtet.
Das ist mir gestern an einer Kirche aufgefallen war total vermatscht erst beim näherkommen wurde diese klar.
Bei dem 2 Bild seht ihr mal das exklusive Battlefield 4 Final Stand Feature in Assassins Creed Unity


----------



## RavionHD (25. November 2014)

Mit wenig Vram würde ich Texturen niedriger stellen, also am Besten Mittel, dadurch werden Gebäude welche weit weg sind etwas unschärfer, nahe Gegenstände und Objekte bleiben noch relativ scharf.
Niedrig würde ich auf jeden Fall vermeiden, dann sieht alles relativ unscharf aus.

Wenn der Vram überläuft kann es durchaus zu plötzlichen Rucklern kommen.


----------



## PcGamer512 (25. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Mit wenig Vram würde ich Texturen niedriger stellen, also am Besten Mittel, dadurch werden Gebäude welche weit weg sind etwas unschärfer, nahe Gegenstände und Objekte bleiben noch relativ scharf.
> Niedrig würde ich auf jeden Fall vermeiden, dann sieht alles relativ unscharf aus.
> 
> Wenn der Vram überläuft kann es durchaus zu plötzlichen Rucklern kommen.



Hab gestern mal MSI Afterburner mitlkaufen lassen macht bei AC Unity keine Probleme und das Game verbraucht bei den oben geschriebenen Settings 1.8 GB VRam


Zum 1.3 Patch ist ja wieder witzig extremste Probleme bei Unity aber Ubisoft veröffentlich lieber den 1.4 Patch für Far Cry 4 natoll!


----------



## RavionHD (25. November 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Hab gestern mal MSI Afterburner mitlkaufen lassen macht bei AC Unity keine Probleme und das Game verbraucht bei den oben geschriebenen Settings 1.8 GB VRam
> 
> 
> Zum 1.3 Patch ist ja wieder witzig extremste Probleme bei Unity aber Ubisoft veröffentlich lieber den 1.4 Patch für Far Cry 4 natoll!



Ok sehr interessant danke!

In @max, 1080P und 2 MSAA habe ich gleich 3,4GB Vram belegt, also Vram technisch skaliert es anscheinend gut nach unten, aber frametechnisch wohl nicht so sehr.


----------



## dero55 (25. November 2014)

in 2560x1440 mit fxaa sind es 3850MB

@pcgamer: probier mal die schatten auf "mittel" zu stellen und im treiber den energieverwaltungsmodus anstatt "adaptiv" auf "maximale leistung bevorzugen" (nvidia)


Wichtig ist, dass man das Spiel nach den änderungen neu startet, sonst hat es (zumindest bei mir) immer dropdowns



Edit: Es wäre sowieso bei den NVIDIA-Nutzern hier mal interessant die Treiber-Einstellungen zu vergleichen, kann ja auch noch ein paar fps ausmachen


----------



## PcGamer512 (25. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ok sehr interessant danke!
> 
> In @max, 1080P und 2 MSAA habe ich gleich 3,4GB Vram belegt, also Vram technisch skaliert es anscheinend gut nach unten, aber frametechnisch wohl nicht so sehr.




Habs nun mal gespielt und mir ist aufegefallen das dei einer Mission das irgendwas mit Jakobinern zu tun hat sehr am Anfang also noch nur anstelle von sonstigen plätzen wo 2gb benötigt werden nur 1.8 gebraucht werden.
Und da liegt das problem sobald es unter 2gb fällt treten die fps drops und freezes auf und die gpu auslastung schwankt zwischen 65% und 94% daher die freezes.
Hoffe da kommt noch was seitens Ubisoft und Nvidia.

Edit: 

Hab ich alles auch so neustarts mache ich bei dem game sowieso immer max leistung alles drin.


----------



## dero55 (25. November 2014)

dero55 schrieb:


> @pcgamer: probier mal die schatten auf "mittel" zu stellen und im treiber den energieverwaltungsmodus anstatt "adaptiv" auf "maximale leistung bevorzugen" (nvidia)
> 
> 
> Wichtig ist, dass man das Spiel nach den änderungen neu startet, sonst hat es (zumindest bei mir) immer dropdowns



siehe beitrag über dir


----------



## RavionHD (25. November 2014)

Ich finde es komisch dass viel schwächere Grafikkarten keine 99% GPU Last haben, meine GTX 970 OC (mit i5 3470 3,5 Ghz) wird fast immer zu 99% beansprucht in Unity, also wieso läuft das hier so komisch?


----------



## -Kerby- (25. November 2014)

Bei mir klappt gar nichts mit Initiates...
Ebenso, alle Spiele bis auf Rouge und Unity sind auf 100%.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@RavionHD:
feierst du das Spiel so hart und deshalb sind die FPS subjektiv höher wie bei mir?
Ich hatte, wenn dann, im Schnitt 40-45 FPS bei FXAA und SSAO! Die Gebäude sind in der Ferne kompletter matsch, die Figuren werden erst bei ca. 2-3 Meter Entfernung detailiert dargestellt (schönes aufploppen),
auch bei Ultra-Settings. Habe ich i-wie den Patch nicht oder was? Also bei mir scheint es persönlich eher ne Katastrophe, keine Ahnung wie das bei euch funktionieren kann.
Egal, die 970 ist erstmal zurückgeschickt und wird ausgetauscht (anderes Thema).
Danach teste ich mal weiter und mache auch Bilder und vil. Videos, um meine Meinung zu argumentieren.


----------



## RavionHD (25. November 2014)

Bei mir auch nicht, ich weiß auch nicht wie man sich hier genau synchronisieren soll.


----------



## Natler (25. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich finde es komisch dass viel schwächere Grafikkarten keine 99% GPU Last haben, meine GTX 970 OC (mit i5 3470 3,5 Ghz) wird fast immer zu 99% beansprucht in Unity, also wieso läuft das hier so komisch?



Meine läuft ständig auf Anschlag. Taktet halt mit dem max. Takt der geht. Etwas anderes würde ich bei meiner GPU aber auch nicht erwarten.


----------



## -Kerby- (25. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Bei mir auch nicht, ich weiß auch nicht wie man sich hier genau synchronisieren soll.



Das sollte eig. komplett automatisch ablaufen, zumindest war das so in Zeiten von BlackFlag Release, da lief Initiates zwar nicht perfekt, aber es funktionierte.
Jetzt geht nichts mehr, vor ein paar Tagen war ich noch Level 5 bei Initiates, dann Level 1, dann Level 10 und wieder Level 1.
Kompletter Humbug, was die da treiben. Beim alten Initiates konntest du die Sync sogar selber noch ausführen und er hat deine Spieldaten abgecheckt.
Jetzt läuft alles automatisch oder besser gesagt, überhaupt nicht.


----------



## RavionHD (25. November 2014)

Ich hoffe Ubisoft wird das noch fixen, irgendwie reizt es mich auch noch alle gelben und blauen Truhen zu öffnen. 

Die Companionapp synchronisiert ja auch nicht wirklich mit dem PC.


----------



## dero55 (25. November 2014)

erst das spiel starten, dann companion, funzt bei mir ohne probleme (muss man in den spieleinstellungen aber aktivieren)

@kirby: ich habe keine ahnung, wie es bei andern NICHT funktionieren kann

hier mal meine treiber-settings:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das passende random-bild dazu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie man sieht, sind selbst bei dem gebäude an der ecke details zu erkennen

Edit: natürlich nicht mit der detailstufe wie die nahen gebäude, ja, das spiel hat ein agressives lod, aber das hatten alle assassin's creed-teile bis jetzt und so krass wie es bei manchen ist (oder wie sie es auf youtube sehen) ist es meiner bescheidenen meinung nach nicht


----------



## DKK007 (25. November 2014)

dero55 schrieb:


> erst das spiel starten, dann companion, funzt bei mir ohne probleme (muss man in den spieleinstellungen aber aktivieren)



Wo muss man das aktivieren?


----------



## -Kerby- (25. November 2014)

dero55 schrieb:


> Edit: natürlich nicht mit der detailstufe wie die nahen gebäude, ja, das spiel hat ein agressives lod, aber das hatten alle assassin's creed-teile bis jetzt und so krass wie es bei manchen ist (oder wie sie es auf youtube sehen) ist es meiner bescheidenen meinung nach nicht



Muss ich dir widersprechen 
Bei Black Flag eben nicht ^^
AC 3 war auch gut, Liberation wieder schlechter beim LoD.
Ich werde es euch zeigen, sobald meine neue 970 da ist ^^
Hoffentlich habe ich das mit den Grafikkarten bald erledigt... es nervt!


----------



## dero55 (25. November 2014)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wo muss man das aktivieren?



in den spieloptionen gibt es irgendwo einen punkt für die companionapp

@kirby: wir können uns jetzt ständig widersprechen, jedes ac hatte agressives lod, das ist fakt. ich habe vor dem release von unity ac3, liberation hd und black flag durchgespielt, gestern sogar 10 minütchen assassins creed 2, ich weiß also wovon ich rede und stelle keine haltlosen behauptungen auf. schmeiß black flag an, gehe auf eine große insel und achte auf das lod der vegetation. mag sein, dass es bei unity noch aggressiver ist, kann sogar gut sein. aber wie man auf meinem bild sehen kann, fängt das definitiv nicht nach 20 metern mit "super-matsch-64x64-texturbrei" an

auf der anderen seite würden wahrscheinlich noch mehr leute rumheulen, dass das spiel nicht auf ihren (3 jahre alten) high-end-rechnern läuft, wenn man das lod einfach z.B. verdoppeln würde (was wohl auch der hauptgrund sein dürfte)


capslock-abuse


edit: wobei farcry 4 und watch dogs das gleiche problem haben, da springt einem der lod auch ins auge


----------



## -Kerby- (25. November 2014)

dero55 schrieb:


> [...]



k*E*rby, bitte mit E  das hatte damals, vor langer Zeit, einen Grund.

Aber ja, natürlich können wir jetzt diskutieren, genauso wie diskutiert werden kann, ob einem Unity grafisch mehr oder weniger gefällt 
da scheiden sich die Geister. Wie gesagt, ich werde euch mal bei mir Unity zeigen. Ich finde es es halt nicht schön, wenn mir die Aussicht zerstört wird, aber mehr verpixelte Menschen in den Gassen zu sehen sind zwischen den Matschgebäuden.


----------



## dero55 (25. November 2014)

das bild führt eine inception durch, dass ich es immer mit I schreibe

ansichtssache ja, aber es ist nicht von der hand zu weisen, dass der detailreichtum bis jetzt unerreicht ist

ich warte gespannt auf die bilder


----------



## CooperakaTigger (26. November 2014)

Kann es echt sein, das ich mit nem i7 @ 4,3 Ghz und ner Gtx 680 2GB Asus DirectCU irgendwas auf Niedriger Grafikeinstellung spielen muss um wenigstens flüssige 40 FPS zu erreichen?


----------



## dero55 (26. November 2014)

Erfüllt auf Seiten der Grafikkarte immerhin die offiziellen Mindestanforderungen


*scnr*


----------



## abe15 (26. November 2014)

Neuer Patch noch diese Woche.
http://www.pcgames.de/Assassins-Cre...che-Changelog-mit-ueber-300-Bugfixes-1143899/
Mal gucken, ob der was ändern kann.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. November 2014)

Ubisoft hat soeben mitgeteilt, dass man allen Käufern von Assassin's Creed Unity die "Dead Kings" Kampagne, die bisher Teil des Season Passes war, kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen wird, quasi als Entschuldigung für die zahlreichen technischen und inhaltlichen Probleme mit dem Spiel zum Release (und quasi immer noch). 

Käufer des Season Passes erhalten als Ausgleich für den freien DLC für alle ein freies Spiel aus dem Ubisoft Katalog. Dabei handelt es sich durchaus um sehr aktuelle Spiele wie The Crew, Far Cry 4, Rayman Legends, AC 4 Black Flag, Watch_Dogs oder Just Dance 2015.

Gleichzeitig hat Ubisoft den Season Pass von allen Shop zurückgezogen, d.h. er ist nicht mehr erhältlich. Somit kommen nur Spieler in den Genuss dieser Aktion, die den Season Pass bereits besitzen.

Nachzulesen ist das alles hier im Original, auch mit FAQ, wie das Ganze von statten gehen wird:

http://assassinscreed.ubi.com/de-DE....aspx?c=tcm:156-186654-16&ct=tcm:148-76770-32

http://assassinscreed.ubi.com/de-DE/news/news_detail.aspx?c=tcm:156-186650-16&ct=tcm:148-76770-32


----------



## Kinguin (26. November 2014)

Hab mir den Season Pass nicht geholt,und daher habe ich nix von ,aber gute Aktion von Ubisoft,also die Entschädigung 

ps: ja gut den einen DLC krieg ich halt,aber werd das Spiel wohl kaum nochmal durchspielen


----------



## Scholdarr (26. November 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Hab mir den Season Pass nicht geholt,und daher habe ich nix von ,aber gute Aktion von Ubisoft,also die Entschädigung
> 
> ps: ja gut den einen DLC krieg ich halt,aber werd das Spiel wohl kaum nochmal durchspielen



Der DLC ist eine extra Kampagne (so ähnlich wie Freedom Cry für Black Flag) soweit ich weiß. Also musst du das Basisspiel nicht noch einmal durchzocken dafür.


----------



## Kinguin (26. November 2014)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Der DLC ist eine extra Kampagne (so ähnlich wie Freedom Cry für Black Flag) soweit ich weiß. Also musst du das Basisspiel nicht noch einmal durchzocken dafür.



Nein ich meinte,ich werde das Spiel wohl auch nicht mehr für den DLC anfassen ^^
der 2D Ableger hätte mich mehr gereizt ,aber nun gut da sollte man nicht meckern


----------



## Natler (27. November 2014)

Oh, das mit dem Geschenk ist ja nett  Werde ich mir dann die Tage ziehen und am WE die Kampagne durchspielen.


----------



## TammerID (27. November 2014)

Geht es eigentlich nur mir so oder gibt es noch weitere hier, die von diesen Zeitanomalien nichts halten?


----------



## abe15 (27. November 2014)

Nein, die sind wirklich Blödsinn. Habe nur bis zur ersten gespielt aber gestern Abend als ich gemerkt habe dass es soweit ist den PC erstmal ausgeschaltet. Das war ein deutliches Signal, dass ich schlafen gehen sollte. Heute tue ich mir das dann an...


----------



## dero55 (27. November 2014)

find die garnicht so verkehrt, sind ja auch bloß für die 100% notwendig und ist eine abwechslung zu den anderen nebenmissionen



Spoiler



wobei das am eiffelturm zur zeit des 2. wk und ziemlich öde ist, habe mir da mehr erhofft, als nur mal den turm hochzuklettern


----------



## Natler (27. November 2014)

Ich fand die Zeitanomalien eigentlich ganz nett ^^


----------



## abe15 (27. November 2014)

Ich habe nun mal ein paar Screenshots zu meinen Texturproblemen hochgeladen. Einfach, um mal zu zeigen wie das Spiel bei mir aussieht.

Bild 1: So sieht alles von nahem aus. Texturdetails "sehr hoch", 2xMSAA

Bild 2: Distanzsicht

Bild 3: Hier sieht man deutlich die Matschtexturen in der Ferne...

Bild 4: ...die schärfer werden wenn man näher ran geht. Man erkennt aber selbst bei 2xMSAA deutliche Probleme bei der Kantenberechnung. Sieht man auf dem Screenshot an den feinen, auffällig schwarzen Linien am Gebäude auf der anderen Seite des Flusses.


----------



## TammerID (27. November 2014)

dero55 schrieb:


> find die garnicht so verkehrt, sind ja auch bloß für die 100% notwendig und ist eine abwechslung zu den anderen nebenmissionen



Das wollte ich wissen, ob das noch öfter in die Story eingestreut wird. Aber wenn es das einzige Mal war kann ich das Spiel ja nun beruhigt weiterspielen


----------



## dero55 (27. November 2014)

@ TammerID: insgesamt sind die 3 mal in die Story eingestreut, jeweils unterschiedliche szenarien, aber danach kann man die nochmal (in anderer form) als nebenmissionen angehen für geld und bisschen backgroundstory in der "gegenwart"

@ abe15: bei bild 1 und 2 fällt mir nichts auf, bei bild 3 kann ich bestätigen, dass das Lod schon sehr sehr stark wirkt (und ja, auch unschön aussieht), allerdings sieht es bei mir nicht ganz so matschig aus, oder bilde ich mir das ein?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Kerby- (27. November 2014)

@dero55: ja, du hast Recht. Habe mal deins und abes Bild nebeneinander gesetzt und direkt verglichen.
Deine Texturen in der Ferne sind nicht so matschig, ja fast erträglich mMn.
Achja abe, ich habe das genauso. Genau sowas wollte ich noch hier posten.
Wenn ich oben auf einem Turm stehe, ist das wirklich sch****.
Bemerkt ihr auch die schönen Kanten zwischen den Texturen? Dadurch sehen Häuser aus wie aus Blöcken zusammengesetzt.

@abe: was mich wundert, ist dein AA. MSAA 2x und man sieht noch immer stark den Treppeneffekt.
Naja, bei dero ist es auch nicht besser. Scheint wohl normal zu sein. Ich hatte MSAA 2x besser in Erinnerung ^^
Deswegn mache ich immer DS + FXAA. Kein flimmern und keine einzige Treppe.
Hoffe, dass wird mit 970 SLI hinhauen.

EDIT: Dero spielt in 2560. Vielleicht sehe ich deshalb bei meinem FHD solche Treppen...


----------



## PcGamer512 (27. November 2014)

Ich hab grad voll Bock weiterzu zocken aber mnit den fps drops bekommt man ja nix von der geschichte mit daher wart ich bis der patch nachher kommt ^^


----------



## abe15 (27. November 2014)

dero55 schrieb:


> @ abe15: bei bild 1 und 2 fällt mir nichts auf, bei bild 3 kann ich bestätigen, dass das Lod schon sehr sehr stark wirkt (und ja, auch unschön aussieht), allerdings sieht es bei mir nicht ganz so matschig aus, oder bilde ich mir das ein?


Die Bilder 1 und 2 habe ich gepostet, um zu zeigen, dass die Grafik in naher Distanz völlig normal aussieht. Also da habe ich auch nichts zu bemängeln  
Danke, dass du dich extra an die selbe Position gestellt hast! Ich finde auch, dass die Texturen bei dir viel Schärfer aussehen. Allerdings sind sie auch bei dir nicht optimal, also zumindest nicht so gut wie ich es erwarten würde. Aber auch hier kann ich nur über die Distanzsicht nörgeln, der Platz vor dir sieht aus wie bei mir. Einziger Unterschied ist, dass die Sonne anders steht. Grafisch alles einwandfrei. 



-Kerby- schrieb:


> @dero55: ja, du hast Recht. Habe mal deins und abes Bild nebeneinander gesetzt und direkt verglichen.
> Deine Texturen in der Ferne sind nicht so matschig, ja fast erträglich mMn.
> Achja abe, ich habe das genauso. Genau sowas wollte ich noch hier posten.
> Wenn ich oben auf einem Turm stehe, ist das wirklich sch****.
> Bemerkt ihr auch die schönen Kanten zwischen den Texturen? Dadurch sehen Häuser aus wie aus Blöcken zusammengesetzt.


Danke für den Vergleich, gebe dir da absolut Recht. Je weiter man in die Ferne guckt, desto schlimmer wird es. Also auch ich finde Unity von hohen Türmen aus besonders hässlich. Die Kanten zwischen den Texturen habe ich auch bemerkt, ich weiß was du meinst. 



-Kerby- schrieb:


> @abe: was mich wundert, ist dein AA. MSAA 2x und man sieht noch immer stark den Treppeneffekt.
> Naja, bei dero ist es auch nicht besser. Scheint wohl normal zu sein. Ich hatte MSAA 2x besser in Erinnerung ^^
> Deswegn mache ich immer DS + FXAA. Kein flimmern und keine einzige Treppe.


Mit FXAA habe ich extremes Kantenflimmern, absolut Augenkrebs. Da verzichte ich lieber auf etwas Performance und spiele dafür mit MSAA. Dass man die Treppeneffekte immer noch sehen kann stört mich auch, aber wenigstens ist das extreme Flimmern damit verschwunden. 
Möglicherweise liegt das an meinen AMD Karten. Ich glaube, dass grade MSAA mit NVidia in Unity viel besser funktioniert. Wenn man im Grafikmenü die Einstellungen auf 8xMSAA stellt bekommt man ja auch rechts ne Werbung von NVidia angezeigt. Deutlicher Hinweis, für welche Karten die Grafik optimiert wurde, oder? 



-Kerby- schrieb:


> EDIT: Dero spielt in 2560. Vielleicht sehe ich deshalb bei meinem FHD solche Treppen...


Wer kann, der kann?  Ich habe "nur" einen 24" Monitor. Dass Kantenglättung umso besser zu berechnen ist, je höher die Auflösung wird ist ja kein Geheimnis - trotzdem sollte es mit 1080p möglich sein. Die PS4 löst nur in 900p auf und da geht es ja auch.


----------



## dero55 (27. November 2014)

@K*e*rby: spiele mit mit smaa und 30% smoothness beim dsr-faktor, msaa und txaa fressen mir zu viel leistung und wie schon in anderen bereichen erwähnt, spiele ich es auf einem fernseher mit ausreichend distanz, da fallen die treppen und das flimmern nicht soo extrem auf, dass es mich stört. den screenshot hab ich nur schnell am pc gemacht (sonst schalte ich für screens ja auch immer das hud ab) und bei der normalen monitor-distanz hat es schon arg geflimmert und war störend


Edit: bin zu langsam

@abe: ah alles klar bezüglich 1 & 2 ja habe die stelle sofort erkannt und die tageszeit auf "morgens" gestellt, allerdings sollte der stand der sonne keinen einfluss auf die texturdarstellung in der ferne haben (ausser, wenn es überblendet, weil man dann nichts sieht)

 mein pc-monitor ist ein 22-zöller mit der unglaublichen auflösung 1680x1050 aber die 2560x1440 per dsr auf einem handelsüblichen full-hd fernseher (plasma 42 zoll) gehen auf jeden fall klar

*klugscheiß* nvidia-werbung wird erst bei txaa eingeblendet


Edit2: hier noch 2 screens mit distanzdarstellungen (auf dem turm beim palais de justice)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie bei dem 1. bild zu sehen, ist selbst das notre-dame noch erkennbar (okay, die kleineren gebäude sind echt minecraft-style). bei dem 2. bild sieht man zwar die menschenmengen noch, aber die gebäude oben rechts und oben mittig im bild sind schon stark verwaschen.

kann gut sein, dass sowas direkt am monitor mehr auffällt, wie gesagt, ich habe keinen grund, mich zu beklagen (auf screens fällt einem sowieso mehr auf, als in bewegung)

ich denke, dass man nachvollziehen kann, warum ich die distanzdarstelllung nicht soo extrem schlimm finde, wie andere, die dann halt 40cm vor dem monitor sitzen und diese darstellungsprobleme haben


----------



## abe15 (27. November 2014)

Sieht bei mir sehr, sehr ähnlich aus. Wie gesagt, in der Distanz finde ich Unity einfach nicht gutaussehend. Notre Dame ist natürlich besonders gut texturiert - dafür sehen die umliegenden Häuser aber dann wirklich zu detailarm aus... Mal gucken, was der kommende Patch bringt. Ich hoffe grundlegend auf bessere AMD Unterstützung und mehr FPS.


----------



## dero55 (27. November 2014)

ja ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass die sehenswürdigkeiten detaillierter sind, als die "normalen" häuser.

aber mal ehrlich, ich kletter auf den turm, synchronisiere (selbst dabei fällt es nicht so stark auf wie auf screens) und springe wieder runter. wenn man durch die stadt schlendert finde ich die grafik immernoch state of the art  und wenn man sich darauf konzentriert, wo die action ist, dann gibt es keinen grund zu meckern wie ich finde


----------



## abe15 (27. November 2014)

Da stimme ich zu. In der Nähe ist Unity atemberaubend gutaussehend. Auch die Gestaltung von Innenräumen lässt einem mitunter die Kinnlade runter klappen. Im Grunde wünsche ich mir nur noch höhere Bildraten, stabilere und weniger flackernde Kantenglättung und früheres Laden von weiter entfernten Texturen, dann bin ich mit der Optik zufrieden


----------



## Natler (27. November 2014)

Ja AC:Unity ist meiner Meinung nach der neue Maßstab bei Open-World-Spielen (Grafik). Das muss ein GTA erstmal toppen.


----------



## abe15 (27. November 2014)

GTA V hat in Sachen Weitsicht und Vegetation aber deutlich die Nase vorn, soweit man die beiden Titel denn überhaupt vergleichen kann. Ansonsten sehen Schwerter in Unity besser aus und GTA stellt Autos eindeutig detaillierter dar 
Ich sehe es bei meinem Bruder auf der PS4 und es zerreißt mich innerlich, dass ich als PC'ler noch bis Januar warten muss.


----------



## dero55 (27. November 2014)

ich denke, dass (wenn man mal ein beispiel nimmt, welches halbwegs vergleichbar ist) die gebäude bei ac unity mindestens eine klasse höher spielen, als die gebäude bei gta 5, was in anbetracht der tatsache, dass gta primär für die "last-gen" entwickelt wurde, auch niemanden wundern sollte (ab januar kann ich mir dann selbst ein bild machen)

beispiel: stellt euch bei einem ac unity mal an eine ecke in die deckung und achtet dann auf die gebäudeseite, auf die man guckt...das ist dann nicht bloß eine platte textur (wie oft bei ac3) sondern komplett mit polygonen animiert, sowas meine ich mit detailreichtum


beispiel (schonmal hier irgendwo gepostet):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: distanzdarstellung bei brotherhood und revelations (alte screenshots; völlig wertungsfrei):

Brotherhood




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Revelations



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit2: Steam lädt jetzt das Update, hat jemand schon Verbesserungen bemerkt?


----------



## JimSim3 (27. November 2014)

Gefühlt läuft das Spiel jetzt "smoother". Flackernde Beleuchtung (das Paradebeispiel ist bei mir der Flur im Cafe Theatre wo man sein Gold holt) ist leider geblieben und hatte leider auch noch nen kleinen Bug wo Arno etwas durch die Luft geschwebt ist, bis er sich daran erinnert hat, das es besser ist sich am Gelände fest zu halten...

Gefühlt ist das LoD / DoF besser, kann mich aber auch täuschen...

Die Synchronisation mit der Companion-App scheint nun zu funktionieren. Ich hatte allerdings ein paar Startschwierigkeiten, da ich die App ja zum zweiten mal Anfangen musste. Missionen und Truhen die "freigeschaltet" wurden, vorher von mir aber schon freigeschaltet waren haben dafür gesorgt, dass die App abgestürzt ist. Nach schließen und öffnen und schließen und neustarten von Unity und der App hat sich das aber soweit eingerenkt.


----------



## dero55 (27. November 2014)

Bei mir läuft es durchschnittlich mit 5fps mehr, komplett smooth bis jetzt

Hab das gefühl, dass das LoD/DoF nicht besser geworden ist. zumindest anhand der beispielbilder von abe und mir. an der gleichen stelle verwaschen die texturen immernoch.

Mehr ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht aufgefallen ausser, dass der punkt "uplay" jetzt auch den fortschritt anzeigt

Edit@abe: mir ist eingefallen, dass ich die texturen auf "ultra" habe. hab es allerdings gegengetestet: die änderung der einstellung ändert nichts an der distanzdarstellung


----------



## PcGamer512 (27. November 2014)

Mal gucken wie es bei mir gleich aussieht 
Der Patch muss noch 40min laden, denke aber das es dann bei mir runder laufen sollte war bei Watch Dogs auch so ^^


----------



## dero55 (27. November 2014)

nach 40 minuten warten hätte ich gar kein bock mehr zu zocken

hoffe, dass es danach bei dir besser läuft


----------



## ryzen1 (27. November 2014)

Ich kann zwar jetzt endlich mit der neuen GTX970 flüssig spielen, aber irgendwie hab ich egal welche AA Modi ich einstell grässliches Flimmern der Kanten?
Ist das normal?


----------



## dero55 (27. November 2014)

ja, ist es


----------



## Cook2211 (27. November 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar jetzt endlich mit der neuen GTX970 flüssig spielen, aber irgendwie hab ich egal welche AA Modi ich einstell grässliches Flimmern der Kanten?
> Ist das normal?



Bei mir hilft FXAA plus eine niedrige Stufe DSR gegen das Flimmern.


----------



## ryzen1 (27. November 2014)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Bei mir hilft FXAA plus eine niedrige Stufe DSR gegen das Flimmern.



Das hab ich schon probiert. Aber da wird bei mir alles total unscharf. Beim Downsampling auf meiner AMD Karte war das nicht der Fall


----------



## Cook2211 (27. November 2014)

Ich bin mit der Lösung recht zufrieden. Zumindest bei Unity. Bei Watch Dogs hat mir DSR auch überhaupt nicht gefallen.


----------



## RavionHD (27. November 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon probiert. Aber da wird bei mir alles total unscharf. Beim Downsampling auf meiner AMD Karte war das nicht der Fall



Die Unschärfe liegt an DSR Smoothing, das glättet zwar mehr, jedoch kommt es dann zu einer gewissen Unschärfe.
Am Besten auf 0 stellen.

Ich habe 2 MSAA an und empfinde kein für mich störendes Kantenflimmern, in den Innenräumen flimmern jedoch ab und zu einige Gemälde.


----------



## -Kerby- (27. November 2014)

dero55 schrieb:


> @K*e*rby: spiele mit mit smaa und 30% smoothness beim dsr-faktor, msaa und txaa fressen mir zu viel leistung und wie schon in anderen bereichen erwähnt, spiele ich es auf einem fernseher mit ausreichend distanz, da fallen die treppen und das flimmern nicht soo extrem auf, dass es mich stört. den screenshot hab ich nur schnell am pc gemacht (sonst schalte ich für screens ja auch immer das hud ab) und bei der normalen monitor-distanz hat es schon arg geflimmert und war störend
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Also DSR nutze ich persönlich nicht, da der Gauss-Faktor mMn das Bild versaut. Wenn man Gauss deaktiviert (0%), dann siehts grauenvoll aus, richtig pixelig, DSR also fürn Arsch.
Kanns ja mal zeigen, aber wer weiß... vil ist das auch nur so in CS:GO so (batscht mich jetzt net, dass ich den Shooter mit DS zogge  )
Deshalb nutze ich noch immer das klassische Downsampling per benutzerdefinierte Auflösung einrichten (ich rate euch, dass zu verwenden! Probiert es wenigstens mal) Das sieht noch immer am Besten aus.
*@ryzen1*: ich rate dir das klassische Downsampling. Das ist einfach besser. Kann mir zwar nicht wirklich erklären warum, aber ich habe damit ein besseres Bild als mit DSR.
Ich nutze einen FHD 16:9, deshalb 2880x1620 (Faktor 1.5 bei NVidia ist es: 2.25) plus FXAA (mehr als FXAA bringt nix, man sieht keinen Unterschied außer weniger FPS - bei FHD).
Großes Interesse habe ich noch an SweetFX. Das soll ja anscheinend Wunder bewirken, aber damit habe ich mich noch null nada überhaupt nicht auseinandergesetzt...

*@dero: die Zweite* Also, es stimmt. Man ist nicht sehr oft oben auf den Türmen und sieht die Aussicht. Oft tänzelt man eher auf der Strasse rum.
Aber dennoch, ich liebe es sehr auf den Spitzen der Kirchen zu stehen, mir die gesamte Stadt anzuschauen und über alles hinwegzusehen, was die Entwickler da geschaffen haben.
In Brotherhood bin ich gerne oft auf die Engelsburg hoch (und danach schön mit dem Fallschirm gleiten lassen  ).
Deshalb, ich sehe relativ oft diese Gebäude in der Ferne und diese Matsch-Texturen sind widerlich. Sehr verwunderlich, dass es dafür bei dir nicht so extrem ist bzw. gar nicht, obwohl
ich eins bei dir dennoch erkenne. Man sieht bei dir auch noch immer die schwarzen Kanten bei den Häusern, wo die Texturflächen eingesetzt sind.
Ich persönlich liebe es, wenn eben solche Sachen gar nicht erst vorhanden sind. Scheis auf die übermächtige Grafik und auf die total brutal vielen Details.
Ich liebe es, wenn mein Gesamtbild annehmbar ist, also ich erst Recht nicht erkennen kann, dass es sich hierbei um ein virtuelles Spiel handelt.
Denn eben solche schwarzen Linien, Flimmern und Matschtexturen versauen mir die Grafik, besonders die Bugs wie zB in einer Pfütze schwimmen...
Das gab es halt so nicht bei AC3 und Blackflag und den anderen Teilen (ufbasse! Ich rede von der Grafik, Bugs kein Plan. Dafür bekam ich die Spiele schon ziemlich spät damals). 
Da hatte ich immer in der Ferne ein annehmbares Bild, was mir halt in Blackflag sehr gefallen hatte,
da das Meer noch in der Ferne relativ realistisch aussah (bloß das Schwimmen sieht noch immer bescheuert aus und hat sich anscheinend auch bei Unity nicht verbessert).
Das ist halt bei Unity nicht so, was ich sehr merkwürdig finde, da es eig. Next gen ist. Aber wie gesagt, dass ist nur so bei mir. Hoffentlich hab ich bald die 970, damit ich es mal zeigen kann...

*@abe:*
das was ich meinte mit 2560 bei dero bezieht sich darauf, wie ich seinen Screenshot auf meinem Monitor sehe.
Nicht (auch wenn er keinen hat - also kein WQHD) wie gut die Auflösung seines Monis ist. Ich habe es auf den Treppeneffekt bezogen, dass der möglicherweise stärker auftritt,
weil ich das Bild nicht in seiner vollen Auflösung an meinem Monitor sehen kann. Ist aber DS, daher ist es sowieso ganz anders ^^

*@ravionHD:* echt nix gegen dich, aber mir scheint es, als ob du fast nix schlechtes bei Unity siehst, also überhaupt nicht, also kommt es mir relativ stark subjektiv bei dir vor 
vil hast du aber auch ein Glückstreffer bei Unity gehabt..

*EDIT:* außerdem stimme ich dem zu. Sobald man läuft, in Aktion ist oder sonst was - die Grafik wird dann zur Nebensache. Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich relativ oft auf Ultra-Details usw. verzichte, weil
der Mehrwert im Vergleich zum Verlust des flüssigen Spielens (was ich sehr bevorzuge - eisenharte konstante 60FPS ohne einen FPS Drop  ) eher marginal ist.


Schlussendlich ist aber wirklich nur eine einzige Sache das wichtigste Element bei AC: Die Story. Das ist nämlich der einzige Grund, warum ich seit AC1 spiele und da bin ich gespannt, was Unity zu bieten haben wird.
Was andere nicht leiden können, mich aber brennend interessiert, ist die Geschichte im Hier und Jetzt (Minerva) und was da weiterhin passieren wird.


----------



## krankyphobious (28. November 2014)

@-Kerby-: Da kann ich dir nur beipflichten, denn alles was du hier im Post über mir niedergeschrieben hast hat Hand und Fuß 
Denn um ehrlich zu sein wollte ich hier gerade das gleiche schildern in Bezug auf Kantenglättung und insbesondere in Bezug auf das Gesamtbild, was bei den anderen AC-Teilen vollends gestimmt hat und dies bei Unity ein Meilenweiter Schritt rückwärts ist, auf dem PC jedenfalls. Von wegen die extrem matschigen Gebäude neben den extrem Detaillierten Gebäuden fallen nicht bzw. kaum auf, wie hier einige behaupten, etwas in Kauf zu nehmen ohne die Jahre alten Vorgänger zu kennen und einen Vergleich zu ziehen, das kann ich so gar nicht leiden, ohne dabei jetzt jemanden auf die Füße treten zu wollen. Auf den Dächern habe ich mit allen AC Teilen (außer halt AC3 und BF, wo es nicht viele davon gab) viel Zeit verbracht und die unglaublich schöne Atmosphäre genossen. 
AC1 hatte mich damals soo gepackt, Heuhaufen Sprung, Israel, Assassinen, Schwerter, über Dächer hüpfen...ein Meilenstein. Nur die Nebenmissionen waren sehr monoton, aber das nimmt man locker in Kauf bei diesem Juwel


----------



## RavionHD (28. November 2014)

Also ich habe nach dem Patch gefühlt keinerlei Performanceänderungen wahrgenommen, es lief bei mir aber so und so schon sehr gut, aber mir ist aufgefallen dass Schatten auf Entfernung ziemlich pixelig wirken.
Vielleicht liegt es an SweetFX was ich aktiviert habe, mittlerweile habe ich es gelöscht, ich teste es später wieder aus und bin gespannt ob die Schatten weiterhin so pixelig sind auf Distanz.


----------



## dero55 (28. November 2014)

ich hatte noch bilder von brotherhood und revelations gepostet!

längerer post kommt heute abend, erstmal wieder arbeiten gehen (nach 4 1/2 wochen urlaub)


----------



## ryzen1 (28. November 2014)

Dass das Bild mit DSR irgendwie Pixelig wird ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.

Ich werd denk ich auch zur klassischen Methode zurückwechseln. Das hat auf der AMD schon wesentlich besser ausgesehen.


----------



## abe15 (28. November 2014)

Bei mir hat der Patch auch nicht viel gebracht. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Frames nun etwas konstanter bei runden 30 bleiben. Nach wie vor ist das aber sehr niedrig, dafür, dass ich im Grunde nur auf hohen Details spiele. Zugegeben, MSAA frisst viel Leistung, aber auf FXAA kann ich nach wie vor quasi nicht spielen. Zu schlimm ist das Kantenflimmern. 
Die unscharfen matschigen Texturen an entfernten Gebäuden habe ich übrigens auch immer noch. In Sachen Performance scheint der Patch herzlich wenig zu ändern. Nachher teste ich nochmal das Café, dort hatte ich bisher immer Frameeinbrüche auf 15Fps.


----------



## PcGamer512 (28. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Also ich habe nach dem Patch gefühlt keinerlei Performanceänderungen wahrgenommen, es lief bei mir aber so und so schon sehr gut, aber mir ist aufgefallen dass Schatten auf Entfernung ziemlich pixelig wirken.
> Vielleicht liegt es an SweetFX was ich aktiviert habe, mittlerweile habe ich es gelöscht, ich teste es später wieder aus und bin gespannt ob die Schatten weiterhin so pixelig sind auf Distanz.




Der richtige Performancepatch kommt ja als 1.4 wurde auch bei ubisoft gesagt .
Denke mal die kriegen das hin Ubisoft ist schließlich keine schlechte Firma haben halt nur mal ein schlechtes Jahr, das passiert schließlich jedem mal.


----------



## -Kerby- (28. November 2014)

Wenn ihr einen Lock habt bei 30 FPS, schaltet per
D3Doverrider den TripleBuffer ein.
Hat damals bei Blackflag sehr viel geholfen,
da Ubisoft keinen dritten Back-Buffer implentiert.


----------



## JimSim3 (28. November 2014)

Ich würde ja gerne wieder auf 1.02 zurück... Bei mir verschwindet willkürlich die Karte und das Menü. Manchmal taucht es wieder auf, manchmal aber auch nicht.  
Und Arno klettert bei mir jetzt ganz gerne mal in der Luft...

Positiv ist da nur die funktionierende Synchronisation mit der Companion App, aber ansonsten hat der 1.03 Patch mehr Bugs hinzugefügt als entfernt. Wann kommt 1.04?


----------



## krankyphobious (28. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Also ich habe nach dem Patch gefühlt keinerlei Performanceänderungen wahrgenommen, es lief bei mir aber so und so schon sehr gut, aber mir ist aufgefallen dass Schatten auf Entfernung ziemlich pixelig wirken.
> Vielleicht liegt es an SweetFX was ich aktiviert habe, mittlerweile habe ich es gelöscht, ich teste es später wieder aus und bin gespannt ob die Schatten weiterhin so pixelig sind auf Distanz.



Was hast du da gemacht...neiiin...du musstest einfach im Spiel die Taste "einfg" drücken um Sweetfx ein/-auszuschalten und nicht gleich die ganzen Dateien löschen 


-MSAA zieht einfach sauviel Leistung ab, wohlgemerkt nur "2xMSAA", da wurde an der Optimierung der Performance gemurkst, wobei die Kantenglättung in diesem Spiel auch keinen so ganz zufriedenstellt..


----------



## Razor2408 (28. November 2014)

Ich bin froh das Spiel nicht gekauft zu haben. Beim PC meines Kumpels schmiert das Spiel jeden Tag mindestens 2-3mal ab, und wie schon erwähnt wurde gibt es nicht *eine einzige* zufriedenstellende Kantenglättung. Der hat nen i7 und eine GTX 970, und kann trotzdem nur mit flimmernden Kanten und unruhigen Bild spielen. Der ist auch der Meinung dass sich die 350€ für die Grafikkarte *voll* gelohnt haben...


----------



## -Kerby- (28. November 2014)

Wenn das Spiel ordentlich auf die 970 optimiert wäre, würde sich das total lohnen, weil das Spiel runder als rund laufen würde ^^
Die 970 würde wahrscheinlich nicht mal ins schwitzen kommen, aber das ist ja die ewige Geschichte mit dem PC bei Konsolenports.


----------



## krankyphobious (28. November 2014)

Habe mir ja auch eine GTX 970 zugelegt vor ~1 Woche (die 3. schon, denn die ersten beiden MSI hatten einen Defekt ) und vor paar monaten einen komplett neuen Rechner zusammengestellt mit den unten genannten Specs, in der Hoffnung, ich kann Far Cry 4, AC Unity etc. nun in Sehr Hoch - Ultra flüssig spielen, also mit rund 60 frames, aber Fehlanzeige, denn AC Unity z.B. läuft ja mit 2xMSAA nur mit rund 40-50 fps und sieht dabei dank der schlechten Kantenglättung mieß aus, vor allem aber, wie schonmal gesagt, mit den Extrem niedrig auflösenden Häuser Texturen bzw. nicht vorhandenen Tapeten und Geometrien, die ab ~10m(!) meist nicht dargestellt werden.

Da blutet einem das Herz, vor allem natürlich, wenn man selber dafür gearbeitet hat und sich den Rechner und die Spiele selbst gekauft (naja, AC Unity könnte ich vor paar tagen auch für ~35€ verkaufen, denn bei der GPU war ja "suche ein Spiel aus" dabei, aber auch wenn ich alles geschenkt kriegen würde, hätte ich mich genauso darüber aufgeregt). 

-Fakt ist, die Kunden wurden mal wieder aufs übelste getäuscht. Rechtlich gesehen sollten wir Anspruch auf unser "verschenktes" Geld haben, denn wir haben ne Vollversion "erworben" aber nur eine halbgare Beta erhalten


----------



## RavionHD (28. November 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Ich bin froh das Spiel nicht gekauft zu haben. Beim PC meines Kumpels schmiert das Spiel jeden Tag mindestens 2-3mal ab, und wie schon erwähnt wurde gibt es nicht *eine einzige* zufriedenstellende Kantenglättung. Der hat nen i7 und eine GTX 970, und kann trotzdem nur mit flimmernden Kanten und unruhigen Bild spielen. Der ist auch der Meinung dass sich die 350€ für die Grafikkarte *voll* gelohnt haben...



Welche Alternativen hat man denn?
Leider läuft das Spiel auf allen Plattformen bescheiden, auf dem PC hat man aufgrund der hohen Rohpower wie bei mir im Falle der GTX 970 immerhin 45-65 Frames in @max, 1080P und 2 MSAA, auf den Konsolen ruckelt es ja leider noch immer mit 20 Frames und verringerten Details in 900P rum.

Das Spiel macht ja auch ansich sehr viel Spaß, Paris ist sehr gut umgesetzt worden und die Story um Arno ist auch sehr gut erzählt, sogar der Koop macht Spaß.
Leider trüben technische Mängel die Spielefahrung, Ubisoft sollte mal seine alte Anvil Engine wegwerfen und auf eine neue setzen welche gut skaliert, Vorbilder hier sind Cryengine, Frostbite und die Unreal Engine welche sowohl nach unten als auch nach oben sehr gut skalieren.
Wenn man die Reihe (wie ich) mag wird man es spielen, das Spiel ansicht ist ja ziemlich gut.


----------



## dero55 (28. November 2014)

-Kerby- schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *@dero: die Zweite* Also, es stimmt. Man ist nicht sehr oft oben auf den Türmen und sieht die Aussicht. Oft tänzelt man eher auf der Strasse rum.
> Aber dennoch, ich liebe es sehr auf den Spitzen der Kirchen zu stehen, mir die gesamte Stadt anzuschauen und über alles hinwegzusehen, was die Entwickler da geschaffen haben.
> ...



---
---
---



Razor2408 schrieb:


> Ich bin froh das Spiel nicht gekauft zu haben. Beim PC meines Kumpels schmiert das Spiel jeden Tag mindestens 2-3mal ab, und wie schon erwähnt wurde gibt es nicht *eine einzige* zufriedenstellende Kantenglättung.
> 
> Du hast also GENAU den gleichen PC wie dein Kumpel? Hard - und Software? Wer sagt, dass es bei dir nicht laufen würde?
> 
> ...



---
---
---



krankyphobious schrieb:


> Habe mir ja auch eine GTX 970 zugelegt vor ~1 Woche (die 3. schon, denn die ersten beiden MSI hatten einen Defekt )
> 
> Glückwunsch, gute Wahl
> 
> ...




* 10 Meter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



20 Meter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



30 Meter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



40 Meter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



50 Meter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



60 Meter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



70 Meter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



90 Meter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hyperbeln sind zwar ein Stilmittel, aber keine Grundlage einer Diskussion. Mit mir kann man diskutieren, wie Kerby und Abe bestimmt festgestellt haben, aber solche haltlosen Behauptungen, ohne Screenshots? sorry

Gewöhnt euch verdammt nochmal an "bei mir" dazuzuschreiben.

Nur weil es auf meinem GTX970 SLI-System super rennt, behaupte ich nicht, dass das Spiel bei jedem super läuft und Ubi nicht mehr an Patches arbeiten brauch, sondern ich sage "bei mir" läuft es super (und belege es mit Screenshots, um meine Behauptungen auch zu Beweisen)


Und zum Abschluss: Eine GTX970 ist KEIN High-End! Schminkt euch 60 fps @ maxed-out bei vielen, vielen kommenden Spielen ab. GTX980@SLI ist High-End. Manche Leute sind schon verwöhnt durch den langen Zyklus der letzten Konsolengeneration Freut euch auf die nächsten 2-3 Jahre, bevor der Hardwarehunger stagnieren wird und man wieder mit 2-3 Jahre alter "High-End" Hardware alles auf maxed-out spielen kann

Nachtrag @ RavionHD: Können die Engines die ganzen NPC-Massen Darstellen? Weiß das gerade nicht


----------



## -Kerby- (28. November 2014)

@dero:
geh mal bitte hoch auf einen Turm oder so und mach ein Bild auf die Gebäude.
Würde mir die Texturen gerne mal anschauen.
Ansonst, wie gesagt, Glücksfall wie RavionHD.
Sehr merkwürdig...

bzgl. der Massen an NPCs weiß ich es selber nicht, wie es sich bei den einzelnen Engines verhält,
außer bei Hitman Absolution. Da wurde zwar keiner der genannten verwendet, aber die Engine "Glacier 2" hatte relativ viele NPCs.
Wenn möglich, würde ich sowieso zur Cryengine tendieren. Die sieht noch immer hammer aus 


			
				dero55 schrieb:
			
		

> Man darf nicht vergessen: AC3 und Blackflag sind zum Ende hin der "last-gen" erschienen. Ich denke, dass sich die nächsten AC-Spiele wieder daran annähren werden. erstmal einen fuß in die "current-gen" setzen und ja, das wasser sieht in blackflag besser aus, genauso wie insgesamt die vegetation



Habe mir heute auch darüber Gedanken gemacht.
Glaube auch, dass sich das bessern wird, zumindest hoffe ich das.


----------



## Kinguin (28. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Das Spiel macht ja auch ansich sehr viel Spaß, Paris ist sehr gut umgesetzt worden und die Story um Arno ist auch sehr gut erzählt, sogar der Koop macht Spaß.



Die Story fand ich nicht so hevorragend,es fing sehr gut an und Arno und Elise gefallen einem einfach und stehen zurecht im Mittelpunkt
Auch die Atmosphäre in Paris sowie die französiche Revolution,die Brutalität/das Chaos sind einfach wow 
aber grade das Ende war vorherzusehen,und nicht wirklich spektulär ,schade,dass man nicht mehr aus den Zeitanomalien herausgeholt hat
Das Gameplay weist in der Balance im Lategame Schwächen auf und mit Stealth überfordert man die Gegner KI ziemlich
Und auch die Nebenquests motivieren nicht wirklich auf Dauer,aber das ist wie immer Geschmackssache
Unterm Strich macht es definitiv Spass und ist nen gutes Spiel (7,5 von 10 finde ich ) ,habe es gute 20h+  gespielt 
aber bestimmte Mängel trüben eben doch den Spass ,halt wie genannt die technischen Probleme (auch wenn es bei mir Performancetechnisch ganz gut lief)
selbst mit einer highend karte läuft es nicht zu 100prozent und andere Pc Konfigurationen sind noch mieser dran 
Und die App/Ingame Einkäufe sind unnötig und nervig

Es hätte ein sehr gutes Spiel werden können,aber dafür hats mir persönlich zu viele Macken


----------



## PcGamer512 (28. November 2014)

Man sieht bei dir aber ab 50m das die Fläche und die Kanten ein wenig verwaschen werden.

Sieht jedenfalls für mich so aus oder ich brauchne Brille 



---
---
---




* 10 Meter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



20 Meter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



30 Meter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



40 Meter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



50 Meter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



60 Meter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



70 Meter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



90 Meter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hyperbeln sind zwar ein Stilmittel, aber keine Grundlage einer Diskussion. Mit mir kann man diskutieren, wie Kerby und Abe bestimmt festgestellt haben, aber solche haltlosen Behauptungen, ohne Screenshots? sorry

Gewöhnt euch verdammt nochmal an "bei mir" dazuzuschreiben.

Nur weil es auf meinem GTX970 SLI-System super rennt, behaupte ich nicht, dass das Spiel bei jedem super läuft und Ubi nicht mehr an Patches arbeiten brauch, sondern ich sage "bei mir" läuft es super (und belege es mit Screenshots, um meine Behauptungen auch zu Beweisen)


Und zum Abschluss: Eine GTX970 ist KEIN High-End! Schminkt euch 60 fps @ maxed-out bei vielen, vielen kommenden Spielen ab. GTX980@SLI ist High-End. Manche Leute sind schon verwöhnt durch den langen Zyklus der letzten Konsolengeneration Freut euch auf die nächsten 2-3 Jahre, bevor der Hardwarehunger stagnieren wird und man wieder mit 2-3 Jahre alter "High-End" Hardware alles auf maxed-out spielen kann

Nachtrag @ RavionHD: Können die Engines die ganzen NPC-Massen Darstellen? Weiß das gerade nicht[/QUOTE]


----------



## RavionHD (28. November 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Die Story fand ich nicht so hevorragend,es fing sehr gut an und Arno und Elise gefallen einem einfach und stehen zurecht im Mittelpunkt
> Auch die Atmosphäre in Paris sowie die französiche Revolution,die Brutalität/das Chaos sind einfach wow
> aber grade das Ende war vorherzusehen,und nicht wirklich spektulär ,schade,dass man nicht mehr aus den Zeitanomalien herausgeholt hat
> Das Gameplay weist in der Balance im Lategame Schwächen auf und mit Stealth überfordert man die Gegner KI ziemlich
> ...



Ich gebe Dir in eigentlich allen Punkten Recht, die Nebenquests finde ich ganz nett, die haben alle ihre eigenen kleinen Geschichten, aber im Endeffekt muss man nur irgendwen töten oder irgendetwas stehlen. 

Ein Unity finde ich beispielsweise aber noch Klassen besser als Mordors Schatten, auch ein gutes Spiel, aber die monotone, langweilige und tote Welt waren ganz große Negativpunkte, da hat Ubisoft viel mehr aus dem Setting gemacht.

Ich würde 8.5 von 10 geben.


----------



## Razor2408 (28. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Welche Alternativen hat man denn?
> Leider läuft das Spiel auf allen Plattformen bescheiden, auf dem PC hat man aufgrund der hohen Rohpower wie bei mir im Falle der GTX 970 immerhin 45-65 Frames in @max, 1080P und 2 MSAA, auf den Konsolen ruckelt es ja leider noch immer mit 20 Frames und verringerten Details in 900P rum.


Da ruckel ich lieber auf einem 350€ Gesamtsystem rum, als auf einer 350€-only-GPU, wo der gesamte PC um die 800-1000€ kostet.
Wie gesagt - ist rein subjektiv. Finde es halt absolut lächerlich dass man in einem aktuellen Spiel trotz teurer Grafikkarte mit Kantenflimmern, Abstürzen und anderen Bildproblemen kämpfen muss.
Wirklich flüssig sind sowieso nur konstante 60fps, und ob ich da jetzt 25fps habe oder 30-45fps ist völlig egal - im Gegenteil, die Drops bei der PC-Version sind auch teils unerträglich..


----------



## RavionHD (28. November 2014)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Da ruckel ich lieber auf einem 350€ Gesamtsystem rum, als auf einer 350€-only-GPU, wo der gesamte PC um die 800-1000€ kostet.
> Wie gesagt - ist rein subjektiv. Finde es halt absolut lächerlich dass man in einem aktuellen Spiel trotz teurer Grafikkarte mit Kantenflimmern, Abstürzen und anderen Bildproblemen kämpfen muss.
> Wirklich flüssig sind sowieso nur konstante 60fps, und ob ich da jetzt 25fps habe oder 30-45fps ist völlig egal - im Gegenteil, die Drops bei der PC-Version sind auch teils unerträglich..



Komisch, also Abstürze hatte ich noch nie, nur einmal weil ich den MSI Afterburner im Spiel gestartet habe, dann ist es abgestürzt.

Und der Unterschied zwischen ~25 Frames und ~50 Frames ist schon riesig, ich habe zwischen 45-65 Frames mit im Schnitt ~50 Frames, was ich eigentlich als ganz ok betrachte, Drops habe ich glücklicherweise nicht, die kommen ja leider auf 2GB Systemen zustande, beim Kantenflimmern hilft MSAA ganz gut, am Besten noch SweetFX mit SMAA und Lumasharpen hinzufügen und Kantenflimmern ist Geschichte, kostet auch nur 1-2 Frames.


----------



## dero55 (28. November 2014)

@pcgamer: ja, aber zwischen "texturen werden ab 10 meter nicht mehr dargestellt" und "ab 50 meter verwischen die texturen" besteht ein himmelweiter unterschied das wollte ich damit aufzeigen, ich hätte auch bloß 20 meter weggehen können und sagen "perfekte grafik, ich hab mein lod bei 1000 meter"

@kerby hier random-screens auf verschiedenen türmen, wie ich dazu stehe sollte man ja mitbekommen haben kann gerne noch mehr machen, einfach bescheid geben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: bild 1,2 und 3 sind grässlich, 4 und 5 gehen noch


----------



## Kinguin (28. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich gebe Dir in eigentlich allen Punkten Recht, die Nebenquests finde ich ganz nett, die haben alle ihre eigenen kleinen Geschichten, aber im Endeffekt muss man nur irgendwen töten oder irgendetwas stehlen.
> 
> Ein Unity finde ich beispielsweise aber noch Klassen besser als Mordors Schatten, auch ein gutes Spiel, aber die monotone, langweilige und tote Welt waren ganz große Negativpunkte, da hat Ubisoft viel mehr aus dem Setting gemacht.
> 
> Ich würde 8.5 von 10 geben.



Geschmackssache - ist aber schwierig zu vergleichen
Mordors hatte das bessere Kampfsystem,zwar war am Ende auch zu mächtig,aber es hatte einfach mehr Flow 
Die Story befand sich auf ähnlichem Niveau,bei beiden handelt es sich streng genommen nur um ne Rachestory,wobei Arno wenigstens nicht so blass war 
Und das Wichtigste es war Unberechenbar,das Nemesis System gab dem Game eine gewisse Überraschung und machte die Welt dynamischer  (allein deshalb muss ein Mordors 2 geben)
Eine Unberechenbarkeit ,die mir bei Ubisoft und speziell AC immer fehlt 

Was die Welt betrifft bzw die Kulisse,da  macht Unity definitiv viel mehr richtig,aber Ac:U hatte auch Paris als Setting und das kann man nicht mit Mittelerde und Orks vergleichen
Nur vestehe ich nicht,wie du die Welt von Unity erst kritisiert bzgl Nebenquests ,aber dann Mordors Welt als langweilig/monoton bezeichnest und als Klassen schlechter bezeichnest  
Beide haben da das gleiche Probleme,der Unterschied liegt wie bereits genannt nur um am Setting sowie der Grafik
Dafür lief Mordors technisch einwandfrei 

Finde daher beide unterm Strich ungefähr gleich gut


----------



## RavionHD (28. November 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Geschmackssache - ist aber schwierig zu vergleichen
> Mordors hatte das bessere Kampfsystem,zwar war am Ende auch zu mächtig,aber es hatte einfach mehr Flow
> Die Story befand sich auf ähnlichem Niveau,bei beiden handelt es sich streng genommen nur um ne Rachestory,wobei Arno wenigstens nicht so blass war
> Und das Wichtigste es war Unberechenbar,das Nemesis System gab dem Game eine gewisse Überraschung und machte die Welt dynamischer  (allein deshalb muss ein Mordors 2 geben)
> ...



Nein ich finde die Spielwelt von Unity deutlich besser und schöner als von Mordor's Schatten, es ist abwechlungsreicher zwischen Notre Dame und dem Palais de Justice zu gehen als zwischen den immergleichen öden kahlen Welt.

Ja das Kampfsystem ist bei Mordor deutlich spaßiger als bei Unity, erinnert mich an das Batman Kampsystem was mir sehr gefällt.


----------



## Kinguin (28. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Nein ich finde die Spielwelt von Unity deutlich besser und schöner als von Mordor's Schatten, es ist abwechlungsreicher zwischen Notre Dame und dem Palais de Justice zu gehen als zwischen den immergleichen öden kahlen Welt.
> 
> Ja das Kampfsystem ist bei Mordor deutlich spaßiger als bei Unity, erinnert mich an das Batman Kampsystem was mir sehr gefällt.



So gewichtet jeder seine Punkte eben anders ,dir gehts mehr um die Grafik und die Welt an sich als Kulisse
Und mir mehrs ums Gameplay ,sprich Kampfsystem und Nemesis System ^^

Aber stimmt schon Unity ist definitv abwechslungsreicher von der Umgebung her ,aber irgendwo ist das auch dem Setting von Mordors verschuldet 
bei nem möglichen Mordors 2 sollte man genau an den Punkt ansetzen,und noch das Nemesis System etwas ausbaut,erwarte ich da nen Highlight Game
Naja das geht dann jetzt sehr ins OT


----------



## krankyphobious (28. November 2014)

@dero55: Du weißt schon, dass man diesen Bug nicht überall sieht aus 10m Entfernung? Es gibt da aber viele Stellen, wo es so ist und auch jederzeit wieder reproduziert werden kann, und dann meinst du noch ich solle mit "meinem" Problem nicht auf andere schließen? Ich denke nicht dass das mit meinem absolut vorzüglich laufendem Rechner zu tun hat. Wenn du auf einem hohen Dach stehst und dich mal umschaust, fallen dir sehr viele Gebäude auf die einfach falsch dargestellt werden und nicht einfach nur weniger texturiert sind von den Entwicklern. Ich glaube auf PCGames oder der Gamestar gabs ein Video dazu wo die Xbox Variante dieses Problem nicht hat und behauptet wird, eigentlich sollte das Spiel ja auf dem PC besser aussehen aber dies sei andersrum 


Ups, meinte eher so aus min. 30-40 metern Entfernung, jetzt hab ichs ja aber korrigiert. Und mit "Mieß" meinte ich eher, dass die Kantenglättung das hervorragende Gesamtbild bzw. die wundervolle Grafik schon z.t. zerstört, zumal es sichtlich viel Leistung frisst. Hab das Spiel ja nur max. 2 stunden "spielen" können und es hat mir spaß gemacht durch die sehr belebte Stadt zu laufen, auch über den Dächern, und die Bahnbrechend schönen Innenräume zu bewundern, denn sowas geiles habe ich in keinem anderen Open-World-Spiel erlebt, geschweige denn dass man einfach so in unzählige Räume gehen kann. Auch alles andere sagt mir sehr zu, deshalb schmerzt es halt schon wenn man noch Wochenlang oder ewig lange darauf warten muss dass Ubisoft wenigstens die sau hässlichen Texturen in der Ferne, das tsd. fache aufploppen von Objekten, mehreren schwebenden Personen, dass sich die Details plötzlich ändern, beheben. Vor allem wenn man wie ich ein Grafik Fanatiker ist und sich mit der ein und anderen Sache natürlich abfinden muss was einem im Spiel nicht zusagt, und dann das. 

Naja, ich schreib hier nicht mehr weiter und warte gefrustet auf eine Lösung. 
Habe ja in der Zwischenzeit mehr als genug zum Spielen und halt auch andere Aktivitäten als "zocken und Kommentare schreiben"  

*EDIT: Gehts noch? Ich lese grad du beschuldigst mich, weil ich keinen Beweiss hervorgebracht habe? Ich habe doch dafür EXTRA ein Video hochgeladen, was man sich in kurzer Zeit downloaden kann und sich selber ein Bild machen kann, das klappt sogar besser als irgendwelche Bilder. Sowas kann ich gar nicht ab wenn jemand noch für seine Mühe, ein Video hochzuladen verurteilt wird *


----------



## dero55 (28. November 2014)

wie viele haben das denn bei mega so runtergeladen? bekommst du da irgendwas dafür? youtube ist für die leute wesentlich unkomplizierter und schneller um sich einen überblick über deine probleme zu verschaffen. wenn du so krasse grafikbugs hast, dann sieht man die auch auf einem youtube-video@1080p und "kurze zeit" ist auch relativ, viele user hier surfen noch mit nem "kurbelmodem". nicht von dir auf andere schließen, da haben wir es wieder

erzähl mal welche stelle das ist, würde ich gerne bei mir reproduzieren

und wieso kann man das nicht gleich so schreiben, anstatt erstmal ein saloppes "macht die grafik voll mies?" jeder nutzt worte anders, aber erstmal übertreiben, nech?


----------



## abe15 (29. November 2014)

Wahnsinn wie viel hier gepostet wird, man kommt gar nicht mehr mit 
Ich würde gern viel zitieren und meinen Senf abgeben, aber das wäre jetzt echt sehr viel Aufwand. Ich finde es sehr gut, dass ich nicht allein bin mit meinen Grafikproblemen. Kantenflimmern und Texturunschärfe scheinen so gut wie jeden zu plagen - lasst uns auf weitere Patches hoffen. 

@dero55: Bei dir sieht man wirklich sehr deutlich, dass SLI um einiges besser skaliert als CF. Schaut bei mir längst nicht so toll aus in Sachen Gebäudetexturen (aber ich wiederhole mich  ) Danke auch für den Aufwand mit den Screenshots aus verschiedenen Distanzen. 

Was den Patch angeht habe ich nun eine neue Meinung: Meine Frames haben sich zwar nicht erhöht, dafür scheinen sie aber konstanter zu sein. Nun spiele ich mit grafischen Details zwischen sehr hoch und ultra und 2xMSAA bei gut 30Fps. Für einen Shooter wäre mir das zu wenig, aber in Unity reicht es um Spaß am Spiel zu haben, Trotzdem hoffe ich, dass weitere Verbesserungen folgen. 
Ich habe es zwar in einem früheren Post schon geschrieben, aber ich empfehle allen AMD Nutzern den Betatreiber 14.11.2.   Der hat das Spielen bei mir überhaupt erst möglich gemacht


----------



## krankyphobious (29. November 2014)

dero55 schrieb:


> wie viele haben das denn bei mega so runtergeladen? bekommst du da irgendwas dafür? youtube ist für die leute wesentlich unkomplizierter und schneller um sich einen überblick über deine probleme zu verschaffen. wenn du so krasse grafikbugs hast, dann sieht man die auch auf einem youtube-video@1080p und "kurze zeit" ist auch relativ, viele user hier surfen noch mit nem "kurbelmodem". nicht von dir auf andere schließen, da haben wir es wieder
> 
> erzähl mal welche stelle das ist, würde ich gerne bei mir reproduzieren
> 
> und wieso kann man das nicht gleich so schreiben, anstatt erstmal ein saloppes "macht die grafik voll mies?" jeder nutzt worte anders, aber erstmal übertreiben, nech?




1. YouTube spinnt bei mir total, kann keine Videos hochladen.
2. Die Qualität ist bei YouTube echt mieß oder man kriegt es auch in guter Quali hin (kenne mich da nicht aus!)
3. Ich hab mir extra mehr Mühe gemacht um mich da anzumelden bei Mega oder wie es heisst
4. Die Behauptung bzw. überhaupt dannach zu fragen, auch wenn es vielleicht ironisch gemeint war, ist fehl am Platz
5. Die Datei ist komprimiert mit ShadowPlay und noch zusätzlich über YouTube jagen? 
6. Jeder andere freut sich über die bestmögliche Quali
7. Ich brauche nicht unbedingt Ratschläge und Schulterklopfer von dir 
8. bezieht sich auf 7. :Ich muss mich nicht rechtfertigen bei dir, tue es aber der Nettigkeit halber 


*Hier die Bilder:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. November 2014)

Also zwei Dinge stören mich bei Unity doch sehr.

1. Die Steuerung. Zwar hat man das Herunterklettern tatsächlich verbessert, aber ansonsten ist die Steuerung genauso, wie bei den Vorgängern und das heißt für mich, dass ich oftmals echt ins Joypad beißen könnte. Zum Beispiel wenn die Spielfigur in einer stressigen Situation wieder an einem Mauervorsprung o.Ä. kleben bleibt.

2. Stealth. Ubisoft hat die Mutter aller Stealth Games im Program und auch bei Watch Dogs wurde Stealth gut umgesetzt. Aber bei AC, wo man einen Meuchelmörder spielt, ist das nach wie vor eher schlecht als recht umgesetzt. Die Gegner sehen einen teilweise schon, da hat man sie selber noch nicht entdeckt, sodass ich dann doch meistens wieder in wilde Kämpfe verwickelt werde, wo mir dann aber wieder - siehe Punkt 1 - die Steuerung gerne mal Streiche spielt. Und das Verstecken ist auch sehr hakelig und wenig elegant gelöst. Schade. Da wäre sicherlich mehr drin gewesen.


Speziell was diese beiden Punkte angeht, hatte ich persönlich mehr von Unity erwartet.


----------



## PcGamer512 (29. November 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> *EDIT: Gehts noch? Ich lese grad du beschuldigst mich, weil ich keinen Beweiss hervorgebracht habe? Ich habe doch dafür EXTRA ein Video hochgeladen, was man sich in kurzer Zeit downloaden kann und sich selber ein Bild machen kann, das klappt sogar besser als irgendwelche Bilder. Sowas kann ich gar nicht ab wenn jemand noch für seine Mühe, ein Video hochzuladen verurteilt wird *



Ich lad mir doch nicht bei irgendeiner Seite wo ich nachher noch ärger kriege ein Video runter.
Lad es wie jeder normale Mensch bei Youtube hoch unkompliziert und Qualität ist nicht schlechter als bei deiner Seite.

Edit: Andere Frage.
Wieso habt ihr alle 3gb memory speicher und mehr ich zocke auf ultra mit 2033mb grafikspeicher??


----------



## dero55 (29. November 2014)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Also zwei Dinge stören mich bei Unity doch sehr.
> 
> 1. Die Steuerung. Zwar hat man das Herunterklettern tatsächlich verbessert, aber ansonsten ist die Steuerung genauso, wie bei den Vorgängern und das heißt für mich, dass ich oftmals echt ins Joypad beißen könnte. Zum Beispiel wenn die Spielfigur in einer stressigen Situation wieder an einem Mauervorsprung o.Ä. kleben bleibt.
> 
> ...




ja immer diese assassinen, die nicht von wänden abspringen wollen, obwohl der boden 20cm unter ihnen ist klebrige hände

die mutter aller stealthgames ist immernoch metal gear solid! ansonsten finde ich es eigentlich recht okay, dass zumindest die scharfschützen einen schon aus größerer distanz erkennen. allerdings ist das gedöns mit der deckung zu hakelig, da muss ubisoft beim nächsten teil definitiv nachbessern

@pcgamer: eventuell wegen auflösung/antialiasing? müsste man mal die kompletten settings vergleichen. vielleicht brauchen die nvidia-softshadows auch bisschen mehr. ansonsten zustimmung


----------



## Cook2211 (29. November 2014)

dero55 schrieb:


> ja immer diese assassinen, die nicht von wänden abspringen wollen, obwohl der boden 20cm unter ihnen ist klebrige hände



Ja, das sieht immer etwas seltsam aus


----------



## Kinguin (29. November 2014)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Also zwei Dinge stören mich bei Unity doch sehr.
> 
> 1. Die Steuerung. Zwar hat man das Herunterklettern tatsächlich verbessert, aber ansonsten ist die Steuerung genauso, wie bei den Vorgängern und das heißt für mich, dass ich oftmals echt ins Joypad beißen könnte. Zum Beispiel wenn die Spielfigur in einer stressigen Situation wieder an einem Mauervorsprung o.Ä. kleben bleibt.
> 
> ...



1. Ja die Steuerung hakt echt etwas,aber mit dem Klettersystem hatte bisher eher wenige Probleme
Eher mit dem in Deckung gehen genau wie du,da blieb der Charakter mal gerne kleben 

2.
Echt? ich hatte eher das Gefühl die KI ist zu dumm ...
Wenn man Stealth nutzt ,ist man regelrecht zu stark für die Gegner,damit kann man ganz entspannt die Gegner einzeln abschlachten
Und wenn man mal erwischt wird,kein Problem schnell die 1-2 Gegner meucheln und weiter stealthen
Ich erwarte keine WunderKI,aber die sind doch unglaublich dämlich,zb rennt mir ne ganze Truppe einer nach dem anderen in ne Meuchelfalle
Finde gut,dass Ubisoft endlich mal Stealth eingebaut hat,lange überfällig,ich meine man ist nen Assassine
Aber die Umsetzung naja


----------



## JimSim3 (29. November 2014)

Ich find die Stühle immer am "besten". Renn durch die Straßen, auf einmal geht's nicht mehr weiter... Nanu? Hockt der Arno auf nem Stuhl und will nicht mehr runter.


----------



## ryzen1 (29. November 2014)

So mit Downsampling und FXAA hat sich das flimmern ein wenig gebessert. 
Das einzige was jetzt noch nervt, ist das aufploppen der Kleidung bei den Passanten.


----------



## dero55 (29. November 2014)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Ich find die Stühle immer am "besten". Renn durch die Straßen, auf einmal geht's nicht mehr weiter... Nanu? Hockt der Arno auf nem Stuhl und will nicht mehr runter.



wer so viel rennt und klettert braucht mal eine pause. mehr realismus in spielen!

@ryzen: ja das aufploppen der kleidung ist unschön. ich denke aber nicht, dass das noch großartig gefixt wird (werden kann?)


----------



## krankyphobious (29. November 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Ich lad mir doch nicht bei irgendeiner Seite wo ich nachher noch ärger kriege ein Video runter.
> Lad es wie jeder normale Mensch bei Youtube hoch unkompliziert und Qualität ist nicht schlechter als bei deiner Seite.
> 
> Edit: Andere Frage.
> Wieso habt ihr alle 3gb memory speicher und mehr ich zocke auf ultra mit 2033mb grafikspeicher??




Jetzt wird wieder diskutiert, man oh man..Die Qualität IST wessentlich schlechter und ich habe Probleme Videos auf YouTube hochzuladen zurzeit, und wenn du von der Seite ein Video runterladest, was Bitte schön soll da illegal sein oder dass man noch "Ärger" kriegt? Völlig unverständlich. Und außerdem zwingt dich ja keiner dazu.
Und jetzt bin ich nicht mehr "normal"? Wie mich solche persönlichen, direkten und indirekten Anschuldigungen und "gut gemeinter Rat" nerven 

Außerdem habe ich ja gestern neun Bilder hochgeladen, auf der vorherigen Seite zu sehen. Darüber wurde noch nicht diskutiert. Mit dem Cursor zeige ich auf der Map wo sich die Stelle so grob befindet.


----------



## PcGamer512 (29. November 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Jetzt wird wieder diskutiert, man oh man..Die Qualität IST wessentlich schlechter und ich habe Probleme Videos auf YouTube hochzuladen zurzeit, und wenn du von der Seite ein Video runterladest, was Bitte schön soll da illegal sein oder dass man noch "Ärger" kriegt? Völlig unverständlich. Und außerdem zwingt dich ja keiner dazu.
> Und jetzt bin ich nicht mehr "normal"? Wie mich solche persönlichen, direkten und indirekten Anschuldigungen und "gut gemeinter Rat" nerven
> 
> Außerdem habe ich ja gestern neun Bilder hochgeladen, auf der vorherigen Seite zu sehen. Darüber wurde noch nicht diskutiert. Mit dem Cursor zeige ich auf der Map wo sich die Stelle so grob befindet.



Ja die habe ich mir ebenfalls angeschaut danke dafür 
Und das sollte keine Beschuldigung sein


----------



## RavionHD (29. November 2014)

Naja Stealth fand ich auch in Black Flag sehr gut gelöst mit den ganzen Büschen, aber Büsche würden halt nicht zu Unity passen.
In Black Flag konnte man Leuten noch zupfeifen und sie so herlocken und töten, in Unity braucht man eine Kirschbombe, aber da lockt man gleich ganze Truppen her.


----------



## wasservilla (29. November 2014)

Hey Leute, wo kann ich eigentlich in Unity meine Ingame-Spielzeit sehen?


----------



## RavionHD (29. November 2014)

wasservilla schrieb:


> Hey Leute, wo kann ich eigentlich in Unity meine Ingame-Spielzeit sehen?



Ich glaube garnicht. 

Bei manchen Spielen geht das über Uplay im Browser.


----------



## dero55 (29. November 2014)

ist nirgendwo vermerkt, bei mir macht das steam relativ genau


----------



## Kinguin (29. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Naja Stealth fand ich auch in Black Flag sehr gut gelöst mit den ganzen Büschen, aber Büsche würden halt nicht zu Unity passen.
> In Black Flag konnte man Leuten noch zupfeifen und sie so herlocken und töten, in Unity braucht man eine Kirschbombe, aber da lockt man gleich ganze Truppen her.



wo ist denn das gut gelöst ,wenn man nur an vorgelegten Punkten sich in den Schleichmodus begeben kann ? Das ist eher unlogisch
Und das Pfeifen war eh sinnfrei,immer kam genau eine Wache angelaufen ,den legst du um per Knopfdruck und immer so weiter 
Das war langweilig,vorallem weil die Gegner nie nach ihren Kollegen suchen 
Aber nun gut Stealth war in Bf eh überflüssig,man konnte auch Rambo gehen einfach gegen 5 Gegner,die liessen sich auch jeder einzeln abschlachten in einer Reihe sauber aufgestellt
Der neue Teil macht das wesentlich besser und das in vielen Punkten
wenn auch nicht wirklich schwer oder herausfordender


----------



## RavionHD (29. November 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> wo ist denn das gut gelöst ,wenn man nur an vorgelegten Punkten sich in den Schleichmodus begeben kann ? Das ist eher unlogisch
> Und das Pfeifen war eh sinnfrei,immer kam genau eine Wache angelaufen ,den legst du um per Knopfdruck und immer so weiter
> Das war langweilig,vorallem weil die Gegner nie nach ihren Kollegen suchen
> Aber nun gut Stealth war in Bf eh überflüssig,man konnte auch Rambo gehen einfach gegen 5 Gegner,die liessen sich auch jeder einzeln abschlachten in einer Reihe sauber aufgestellt
> ...



In Black Flag war es auch nicht einfach gegen mehrere starke Leute zu kämpfen, vor Allem weil immer irgendwo Scharfschützen waren oder auch diese etwas großen und dickeren Leute die man nicht kontern konnte.

Aber ja Unity ist diesbezüglich besser.


----------



## Kinguin (29. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> In Black Flag war es auch nicht einfach gegen mehrere starke Leute zu kämpfen, vor Allem weil immer irgendwo Scharfschützen waren oder auch diese etwas großen und dickeren Leute die man nicht kontern konnte.
> 
> Aber ja Unity ist diesbezüglich besser.



die großeren dickeren Leute  waren doch nur gegen normale Angriffe immun ,die kontert man entweder simpel oder von hinten töten
Scharfschützen nagut,die hat man zuerst ausgeschaltet aber waren schnell weg vom Fenster (entweder aus der Ferne oder eben wenn man nah genug dran war)
Das Hauptproblem lag einfach an der Kontertaste,kurz abwarten,kontern drücken und schon war der Gegner tot und immer so weiter + das die Gegner sich einzeln abschlachten ließen und gewartet haben immer
Im Grunde hätten die sich in ne Reihe aufstellen können und fertig
Bin froh,dass sie das geändert haben


----------



## DerSitzRiese (30. November 2014)

Seid ihr nem Club beigetreten? Wollen wir nen PCGHX-Club erstellen?


----------



## dero55 (30. November 2014)

Wäre eine gute Idee, ich will definitiv die Ausrüstungsteile und Waffen freischalten, die man halt durch den Club freischaltet


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. November 2014)

Hallo,

da ich nichts hilfreiches finde im WWW frage ich mal hier:

Habe mir das Spiel heute gekauft (als Download). Nach einiger Zeit kann man ja das Spiel schon starten und er lädt im Hintergrund weiter runter. Wenn ich nun das Spiel starte kommt ein kleiner Banner mit ein paar Figuren und den Spielname drauf. Danach passiert aber nix weiter. Muss ich da noch was umstellen oder Ähnliches?

Gruß


----------



## Useful (30. November 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich nichts hilfreiches finde im WWW frage ich mal hier:
> 
> ...



Habe ich das richtig verstanden dass das Spiel noch nicht zu 100% runtergeladen ist, du es aber trotzdem startest?


----------



## RavionHD (30. November 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich nichts hilfreiches finde im WWW frage ich mal hier:
> 
> ...



Einfach draufklicken, den Prolog kannst Du jetzt schon spielen, den Rest nur nach dem Abschluss des kompletten Downloads.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. November 2014)

Useful schrieb:


> Habe ich das richtig verstanden dass das Spiel noch nicht zu 100% runtergeladen ist, du es aber trotzdem startest?


Ja, da bei Uplay im Download-Fenster steht: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich schon über jenen Teil drüber bin.



RavionHD schrieb:


> Einfach draufklicken, den Prolog kannst Du jetzt schon spielen, den Rest nur nach dem Abschluss des kompletten Downloads.


Es startet nix.


----------



## RavionHD (30. November 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja, da bei Uplay im Download-Fenster steht:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warte einfach bis es fertig ist, kann sein dass es aufgrund der Patches noch nicht startet und man somit erst warten muss bis alles fertig geladen ist.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. November 2014)

So fertig geladen, nochmals auf Fehler überprüfen lassen - selber Effekt.


----------



## Useful (30. November 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> So fertig geladen, nochmals auf Fehler überprüfen lassen - selber Effekt.



Starte mal PC neu, hast du Treiber der Grafikkarte aktuell?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. November 2014)

Treiber ist aktuell, PC habe ich auch schon neu gestartet. ... Ach Mensch


----------



## Useful (30. November 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Treiber ist aktuell, PC habe ich auch schon neu gestartet. ... Ach Mensch



Guck mal ob du hier etwas brauchbaren findest: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/364147-assassin-s-creed-unity-startet-nicht.html

Oder so über die .exe probieren?

BTW Glückwunsch zum 4444. Beitrag


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. November 2014)

Leider nix brauchbares dabei. Ja die .exe habe ich schon probiert.

Danke.  Trotzdem hebt das die Stimmung nur mäßig. Wollte mal am freien Sonntag was spielen und da sieht man, was man davon hat.


----------



## Useful (30. November 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Leider nix brauchbares dabei. Ja die .exe habe ich schon probiert.
> 
> Danke.  Trotzdem hebt das die Stimmung nur mäßig. Wollte mal am freien Sonntag was spielen und da sieht man, was man davon hat.



Gehen die Figuren und der Spielbanner dann weg? Und kommt dann die Meldung im Uplay Launcher "Vielen Dank dass...." ?


----------



## PcGamer512 (30. November 2014)

Ich wäre mal dafür, dass es mal ein eigenes Unterforum für Assassins Creed gibt.


----------



## nigiheo (30. November 2014)

Finde ich auch.  Ich will die Dinger nämlich auch freischalten.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. November 2014)

Useful schrieb:


> Gehen die Figuren und der Spielbanner dann weg? Und kommt dann die Meldung im Uplay Launcher "Vielen Dank dass...." ?


Nein. Muss es im Taskmanager beenden.


----------



## Useful (30. November 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Ich wäre mal dafür, dass es mal ein eigenes Unterforum für Assassins Creed gibt.



Da gabs hier ja mal eine Umfrage zu, wäre ich auch für 
Aber keine Ahnung, was daraus jetzt geworden ist.



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nein. Muss es im Taskmanager beenden.



Sry falls ich dir nicht mehr weiterhelfen kann, ist natürlich doof, kenne sowas. Wann kommt eigentlich der nächste Patch? Wie schnell ist denn deine Leitung? Um es eventuell nochmal herunterzuladen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (30. November 2014)

Useful schrieb:


> Sry falls ich dir nicht mehr weiterhelfen kann, ist natürlich doof, kenne sowas. Wann kommt eigentlich der nächste Patch? Wie schnell ist denn deine Leitung? Um es eventuell nochmal herunterzuladen.


Kein Problem. Der nächste Patch  Habe eine 50000er. Hätte auch schon längst angefangen, aber bin ab 18:00Uhr nicht mehr am PC. Frühestens nächste Woche Freitag.


----------



## PcGamer512 (30. November 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Kein Problem. Der nächste Patch  Habe eine 50000er. Hätte auch schon längst angefangen, aber bin ab 18:00Uhr nicht mehr am PC. Frühestens nächste Woche Freitag.



Dise Woche oder Nächste Woche soll der Patch kommen und dann die Performance massiv verbessern.
Ich finde seit 1.03 machts mehr Spaß aber die Kamera buggt bei mir noch immer in bestimmten Teilen der map rum sowie Texturfehler nach kurzer Reichweite

Edit: Man merht auch direkt dieses Nachziehen des Mauszeigers im Hauptmenü, lässt darauf schließen das es Controlleroptimiert ist


----------



## Natler (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin mittlerweile mit der Kampagne durch  *hust* 5-Stunden am Stück *hust*
Habe zwar keine 100%, aber das war ja auch nie mein Anspruch. Werde es aber bestimmt irgendwann mal wieder herauskramen und es mir nochmal geben.


----------



## -Kerby- (2. Dezember 2014)

So, neue 970 ist da.
AC Unity läuft zwar oke, aber nicht flüssig.
Merkwürdige Ruckler entstehen während dem Laufen durch die Stadt, die FPS bleiben aber gleich.
Also weiter warten bis Patch Nr. 4 da ist ^^
Die Texturen sehen teils noch immer matschiger aus, als bei älteren AC-Teilen.


----------



## EcHiRaK (2. Dezember 2014)

Also bei mir läuft es seit dem dritten Patch gefühlt schlechter. Es hängt nun doch ab und an, das hatte ich vorher nicht.

PS: Ich habe endlich das Nostradamus Rätsel geschafft, man da waren einige harte Nüsse bei.


----------



## RavionHD (5. Dezember 2014)

Die Nostradamus Rätsel habe ich nichtmal begonnen, ist ja eine ewige Sucherei.


----------



## abe15 (5. Dezember 2014)

Jain - die Nostradamusrätsel finde ich sehr gelungen. Bis jetzt waren alle fair und machbar, wenn man etwas nachdenkt und sich in der Spielwelt umguckt. Weiß nicht, ob jemand die Romane von Dan Brown kennt (oder die Verfilmungen The Da Vinci Code und Illuminati) aber bei der Symboljagd kommt schon ein bisschen Robert Langdon Feeling auf  
Ich spiele Unity übrigens momentan nicht mehr (Stand ca 15%) [und ja, ich mache Nebenaufträge] sondern warte auf den kommenden Patch. Seit Patch 3 kann ich zwar ohne Ruckler spielen - ja selbst die niedrigen 30Fps sind verkraftbar - aber Matchtexturen mag ich einfach nicht mehr sehen. Hoffen wir, dass das bald besser wird. 

@Pseudo: Tut mir leid, dass das Spiel bei dir nicht startet - aber bei über 4.000 Beiträgen solltest du doch wissen, dass man bei PC Problemen seine Hardware und Treiberversion dazu postet  Mit "mein Spiel startet nicht" kann hier niemand richtig was anfangen und dann kann dir auch niemand helfen.


----------



## BartholomO (5. Dezember 2014)

Hoffe dass bald der Performance Patch kommt und einiges verbessert. Habe gestern mal zum 1. mal die Koop Missionen gemacht, macht ja richtig Laune das Game im Koop Modus, kann ich wirklich nur jedem empfehlen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Dezember 2014)

abe15 schrieb:


> @Pseudo: Tut mir leid, dass das Spiel bei dir nicht startet - aber bei über 4.000 Beiträgen solltest du doch wissen, dass man bei PC Problemen seine Hardware und Treiberversion dazu postet  Mit "mein Spiel startet nicht" kann hier niemand richtig was anfangen und dann kann dir auch niemand helfen.


Ja das wäre mal noch eine Idee. 

CPU: Intel i7 2600K
MB: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H (aktuelles BIOS)
RAM: G.Skill 16GB DDR3 2400 (@2133)
GPU: AMD R9 290 (aktuellster Beta-Treiber)
HDD: Samsung 830 128GB & Seagate 250GB
PSU: bq DPP10 550W
Screen: 2560x1080

Und noch WaKü-Stuff

*Update

*Habe das Spiel noch einmal runtergeladen. Alle unnötigen Programme sowie das Uplay-Overlay ausgemacht.Wenn ich nun starte, öffnet sich für Bruchteile einer Sekunde ein Fenster. Dann Kann darf ich wieder auf "Spielen" klicken und es passiert wieder das selbe.


----------



## torkol (5. Dezember 2014)

Ich muss sagen, nir gefällt Unity viel besser als Black Flag.Ich kann mich richtig gut in die Stoey hineinversetzen und die geschichtl. Hintergründe sind auch top.Performance ist so la la, aber sonst feier ich es!


----------



## abe15 (6. Dezember 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja das wäre mal noch eine Idee.
> 
> CPU: Intel i7 2600K
> MB: Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H (aktuelles BIOS)
> ...


Mein erster Ansatz wäre, es mal in einer niedrigeren Auflösung zu versuchen. Stell doch mal auf 1920x1080 und versuch es erneut. Wir AMD Grafikkartenbesitzer sind mit Unity bisher leider etwas gekniffen. Also du bist bei weitem nicht allein mit deinen Problemen.
Nur damit wir nicht aneinander vorbei reden: Dein Treiber ist 14.11.2 Beta? Der hat bei mir nämlich das Spielen erst möglich gemacht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Dezember 2014)

abe15 schrieb:


> Mein erster Ansatz wäre, es mal in einer niedrigeren Auflösung zu versuchen. Stell doch mal auf 1920x1080 und versuch es erneut. Wir AMD Grafikkartenbesitzer sind mit Unity bisher leider etwas gekniffen. Also du bist bei weitem nicht allein mit deinen Problemen.
> Nur damit wir nicht aneinander vorbei reden: Dein Treiber ist 14.11.2 Beta? Der hat bei mir nämlich das Spielen erst möglich gemacht.


OK das kann ich mal noch probieren.

Ja jenen Treiber nutze ich aktuell.

Habe auch mal nach defekten Dateien suchen lassen, da hat er viele gefunden und dann beim downloaden crasht Uplay.


----------



## krankyphobious (6. Dezember 2014)

Warte immer noch auf einen Patch, der meine und die Probleme aller beseitigt (wenigstens wie angesprochen die Fehlerhaften Gebäude-Texturen!), hatte diesbzgl. hier Fotos gepostet. So kann ich leider nicht weiterspielen


----------



## abe15 (7. Dezember 2014)

Was die Texturen angeht bist du nicht allein. Weiß nicht, inwiefern du die letzten Seiten des Threads verfolgt hast, aber das wurde mehrfach thematisiert  Angeblich ist grade ein großer Performance Patch in der Mache. Bis dahin einfach etwas Geduld haben...


----------



## danomat (7. Dezember 2014)

Kurze frage an euch:
Mir gehören alle clubs der stadt. 
Das cafe wurde komplett fertig renoviert. 
Alle missionen aus dem cafe und den gesellschaftsclubs fertig

Mein einkommen liegt bei 10798 in 20min bei max inhalt von 43000. 

Nun lese ich immer von leuten die über 35000 einkommen haben. Wurde das gepatched oder warum so wenig. 

Und wo ich mir in arsch beißen könnte war die nostradamus mission. 
Da labert der im keller man bekommt die super duper rüstung und dann ist das nur ein outfit ohne extras. 7h fürn arsch


----------



## -angeldust- (8. Dezember 2014)

also ich bekomme auch nur die knapp 11000. und bei 43k ist dann die truhe voll. hab auch alles renoviert. denke da hast du was falsch verstanden. 

solltest du schnell kohle brauchen spiel mal die helix risse. da kann man pro run locker 10k erspielen...


----------



## PcGamer512 (8. Dezember 2014)

Die Story ist zuende leider.
Ich muss sagen eine der besten Storys in Assassins Creed hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht trotz einiger wenige Bugs.
Das Ende fand ich komisch gemacht gefällt mir nicht so.
Könnte mir Elisé als Hauptcharakter bzw Nebencharakter den man steuern kann auch sehr gut vorstellen.

Jetzt kommt der ganze kleinkram von Truhen oje :/
Freu mich schon auf Rouge 2 AC innerhalb von 2 Monaten ^^


Wie siehts eigentlich mit Patch 1.4 aus kommt der noch sollte doch letzte Woche angekündigt bzw veröffentlich werden.


----------



## Kinguin (8. Dezember 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Die Story ist zuende leider.
> Ich muss sagen eine der besten Storys in Assassins Creed hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht trotz einiger wenige Bugs.
> Das Ende fand ich komisch gemacht gefällt mir nicht so.
> Könnte mir Elisé als Hauptcharakter bzw Nebencharakter den man steuern kann auch sehr gut vorstellen.
> .



Elise und Arno fand ich richtig sympathisch ^^ die beiden Charaktere haben die Story von allein getragen ,wobei ich die brutale französische Revolution auch ganz gut gemacht fand 
Die war aber eher im Hintergrund
Dennoch war ich mit dem Ende bzw letzten Drittel auch unzufrieden,weil es irgendwie auch abzusehen war
Gut fand ich aber mal,dass die Grenze zwischen Templer und Assassine etwas zu Verschwimmen scheint,aber das wurde mir nicht konsequent genug ausgebaut 
Wobei nagut alles passt auch nicht rein,fand die Story insgesamt ganz gut bis ok ^^


----------



## Elzoco (9. Dezember 2014)

Unity ist endlich auf AMD-Grafikkarten spielbar, siehe mein Bench im Hardwareluxx:
[Sammelthread] Assassin's Creed: Unity - Seite 7


----------



## BartholomO (10. Dezember 2014)

Habe gerade eben MSI Afterburner nebenbei laufen lassen. Habe es mir zwar fast schon denken können, aber schon krass. Die Prozessoren sind fast immer bei 100% alle Kerne, während die Graka bei 70-90% die meiste Zeit ist. Hat man ja seltener dass die CPU limitiert und da meine ja noch neuer ist.


----------



## -Kerby- (11. Dezember 2014)

Meine wird auch bei allen Kernen zu 100% ausgelastet.
War aber nicht so vor dem Patch 3.


----------



## JimSim3 (11. Dezember 2014)

Sagt mal... Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit zu sehen welche Leistungen man erfüllt hat und welche einem noch fehlen? Ich hab jetzt im Internet eine Liste von allen 50 Leistungen gefunden. Ich bin mir relativ sicher, das ich 45 davon bereits gemacht habe, AC Unity beharrt allerdings auf 44. Kann ich irgendwo sehen welche ich laut uPlay / Unity noch machen muss?


----------



## ryzen1 (11. Dezember 2014)

ja hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krankyphobious (12. Dezember 2014)

Ähm...die Texturen (Gebäude) sehen immer noch Grottenschlecht aus (werden Fehlerhaft geladen bei der PC-Version!!), wieso wird das nicht heftigst diskutiert hier im Forum? Es gibt auch einige hier, die das einfach hinnehmen 
Heute nun ein neues kleines geupdatet, aber immernoch vorhanden. Wer das Spiel so weiterspielt, in diesem Zustand mit potenter Hardware, der hat sie nicht mehr alle (ich spreche hier nicht von schlechter Grafik sondern wie oben erwähnt von *Gebäude-Texturen*, die nicht bzw. nur in extrem niedriger Auflösung geladen werden, da muss die Entfernung auch nicht groß sein


----------



## JimSim3 (12. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank! Da gabs ja die ein oder andere Überraschung  Keine Ahnung wie ich manche erledigen konnte und andere wiederum nicht... Naja. Egal. Jetzt sind nur noch 4. Am Wochenende werden noch die letzten gemacht und dann heißt es warten auf die  Companion-App um die 100% zu erreichen... Da kann es sich nur noch um Wochen handeln. 

Das mit den Gebäudetexturen ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen. Klar, wenn man auf'm Dach schaut und in die Ferne schaut schon, aber auf der Straße bisher nicht... Da regen mich eher die NPCs auf, die plötzlich Haltung annehmen und ihre Kleider wechseln...

Weiß jemand wofür der letzte Patch gut war? Ich hab auf "Downloaden" geklickt und dann war er in der nächsten Sekunde auch schon installiert. Viel kann der ja nicht verändert haben...


----------



## krankyphobious (12. Dezember 2014)

Nach nur rund 30-40 metern sehen die Texturen einfach bekackt aus, und das soll ich hinnehmen? Man kann es auch schönreden. Das beste ist ja, alle anderen Teile von AC sind davon nicht betroffen (z.B. der sehr alte 1. Teil!), also sollte ich da jetzt einfach wegsehen oder es hinnehmen?
Wenn z.B. im Auto das Tacho (Ziffern und Balken) extrem verwaschen aussehen würden, was denkt ihr, wer kauft sich sowas? 
Ubisoft müsste bei so etwas (und anderen Problemen, wie die wechselnden Kleidungen bzw. Details) einfach sagen: "Wir raten euch ab, ACU im jetzigen Zustand  weiterzuspielen. Bis wir die meisten Probleme in kürze beseitigt haben. Wir Bitten um euer Verständnis."


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Dezember 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Wer das Spiel so weiterspielt, in diesem Zustand mit potenter Hardware, der hat sie nicht mehr alle



Dann habe ich sie wohl nicht mehr alle! (Ganz toll diese...ähm...Argumentation...)
Mir ist das mit den Texturen nie so aufgefallen. Und selbst wenn. Mir gefällt das Spiel als solches. Das ist mir wichtiger, als wenn ein paar Texturen in der Entfernung (!) nicht mehr ganz scharf sind. Denn ansonsten sieht das Spiel großartig aus.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe irgendwie keine Probleme mit den Texturen, bei mir sind sie immer scharf, kann auch sein dass es mir nicht aufgefallen ist.


----------



## Grestorn (12. Dezember 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Nach nur rund 30-40 metern sehen die Texturen einfach bekackt aus, und das soll ich hinnehmen?



Mach mal nen Screenshot. Deutlich durch LOD reduzierte Texturen habe ich eigentlich nur bei deutlich weiter entfernten Texturen, wenn man z.B. auf einen großen Turm schaut, den man auch aus großer Entfernung sehen kann.


----------



## -angeldust- (12. Dezember 2014)

mal ne frage bezueglich dieser artefakte: ich habe jetzt alle in den staedten gesammelt, es sind keine mehr offen. 
jedoch steht beim fortschitt bei mir nur was von 60%.

die anderen artefakte befinden sich in den helixrissen. jedoch kann ich die nicht freispielen, das geht wohl nur mit der dummen app oder was? 

kann mir das mal jemand bitte genauer erklaeren?


----------



## abe15 (12. Dezember 2014)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Ähm...die Texturen (Gebäude) sehen immer noch Grottenschlecht aus (werden Fehlerhaft geladen bei der PC-Version!!), wieso wird das nicht heftigst diskutiert hier im Forum? Es gibt auch einige hier, die das einfach hinnehmen


Ich kann deinen Ärgern verstehen und stimme dir weitestgehend auch zu. Ich habe selbst bis etwa 15% gespielt und die schlechten Texturen dabei ignoriert (in der Nähe sieht ja alles top aus, nur wenn man auf nem Gebäude steht wirds hässlich). Habe nun aber auch eine gute Woche nicht mehr gezockt, weil ich die Texturenprobleme erstmal behoben haben will. Die Probleme wurden übrigens auch hier im Forum "heftigst" diskutiert - geh mal 10 Seiten zurück  Wir haben uns hier nur darauf geeinigt, dass das Problem sich seitens der Spieler nicht beheben lässt. Also können wir uns hier gegenseitig anschreien oder in aller Ruhe darauf warten, dass Ubisoft das Problem behebt 
Übrigens scheint es nach meinem bisherigen Wissensstand nur AMD User so heftig zu treffen. Nach dem was ich hier im Forum von anderen Spielern mitbekommen habe sind NVidia Kunden nicht betroffen. Es wäre also hilfreich, wenn auch du mal deine Hardwareconfig und vielleicht den ein oder anderen Screenshot posten könntest 



RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwie keine Probleme mit den Texturen, bei mir sind sie immer scharf, kann auch sein dass es mir nicht aufgefallen ist.


Also entweder du bist blind oder du hast sehr niedrige Ansprüche ooooder du besitzt eine NVidia Karte und vielleicht sogar noch einen Intelprozessor  Klär uns auf 
Meine Erfahrung: Je mehr AMD Hardware, desto schlechter sieht Unity aus. 

*Übrigens ihr AMD Nutzer: Es gibt einen neuen Grafikkartentreiber. Der hört auf den Namen Catalyst 14.12 Omega und soll in nahezu allen Spielen ordentliche Performanceverbesserungen bringen. *


----------



## JimSim3 (12. Dezember 2014)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> mal ne frage bezueglich dieser artefakte: ich habe jetzt alle in den staedten gesammelt, es sind keine mehr offen.
> jedoch steht beim fortschitt bei mir nur was von 60%.
> 
> die anderen artefakte befinden sich in den helixrissen. jedoch kann ich die nicht freispielen, das geht wohl nur mit der dummen app oder was?
> ...



So siehts leider aus...

Man muss erst die Companion App durchgespielt haben damit man wirklich alle Artefakte finden kann. Und das dauert und macht keinen Spaß. Und wenn man nicht die Premium Version kauft dauert es noch länger und macht noch viel weniger Spaß... Ubi hat hier wirklich sich den Kopf zerbrochen wie man die Spieler zu noch mehr Ausgaben zwingen kann, ohne ihren Spielspaß zu erhöhen...


----------



## danomat (12. Dezember 2014)

Diese kack app nervt wirklich. Ich mach jetzt seit 1 woche jeden tag ab und zu mal was damit und hab gerade mal notre dame komplett.


----------



## -angeldust- (12. Dezember 2014)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> So siehts leider aus...
> 
> Man muss erst die Companion App durchgespielt haben damit man wirklich alle Artefakte finden kann. Und das dauert und macht keinen Spaß. Und wenn man nicht die Premium Version kauft dauert es noch länger und macht noch viel weniger Spaß... Ubi hat hier wirklich sich den Kopf zerbrochen wie man die Spieler zu noch mehr Ausgaben zwingen kann, ohne ihren Spielspaß zu erhöhen...



kannst du das genauer erklaeren? 
verstehe ich das richtig?
erst wenn alle blauen truhen geoeffnet, alle begleitmissis gemacht wurden, dann kann man auch diese artefakte in den rissen freispielen oder was?


----------



## JimSim3 (12. Dezember 2014)

Naja, in der Companion App gibt es ja diese 7 Rätsel. Hast du ein Rätsel gelöst, kannst du die 3 Missionen darum spielen. Spielst du eine Mission 3x kriegst du eine Belohnung. Und das kannst du wiederum 3 mal machen... Somit kriegst du pro Rätsel 9 Belohnungen. Das können entweder Truhen, Begleitermissionen oder eben freigeschaltete Artefakte in Helix-Rissen sein.

Die Artefakte in den Helix-Rissen gibt es allerdings nur bei den schwersten 2 "Rätseln" und als höchste Belohnung. Da wird nicht nur ein hoher level erfordert (so dass du deine Assassinen eigentlich bis zum maximalen Level trainieren musst bevor du hier weiter kommst) sondern auch ein ordentliches maß an Geduld. Da brauch schon mal ne Mission 36 oder sogar 48 Stunden.. Theoretisch kannst du die App nur mit diesen Rätseln durchspielen... Praktisch seh ich aber keinen Weg wie du die Artefakte freispielen kannst ohne den Rest der App gemacht zu haben -  allein um deine Assassinen zu leveln. 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich es in diesem Jahr noch schaffe die App abzuschließen...


----------



## -angeldust- (12. Dezember 2014)

gggrrr. toll dass ich die app nicht habe...
super aktion von ubi. warum konnte man das nicht alles ingame impementieren? aegerlich....


----------



## krankyphobious (12. Dezember 2014)

@abe15: Unten habe ich doch meine Config stehen 
Außerdem mehrere Bilder gepostet, einfach ein paar Seiten zurückblättern und ja es wurde diskutiert aber blieb im Rahmen denn wie man sieht bemerken es nicht viele oder akzeptieren es oder haben das Problem (vielleicht) nicht.
Aber es betrifft nicht nur die weiter liegenden Gebäude-Texturen sondern auch die aus der Nähe! Schon zig hundert mal erlebt und ich bin wirklich nicht weit gekommen im Spiel also noch nicht viel gesehen.

Wenn ihr wollt, kann ich noch andere Bilder posten, dann wird euch aber noch mehr übel


----------



## -Kerby- (12. Dezember 2014)

Oh, geilo. Ich glaub, AC Unity kann ich echt in die Tonne schmeißen 
Companian App ist nocht kompatibel mit meinem
Smartphone (LG G2), meine CPU wird mortz
überlastet auf allen vier Kernen und ich habe
dementsprechend nervige Ruckler.
Über Sli wollen wir gar nicht erst reden, da
läuft gar nichts flüssig. Puh, das Spiel habe ich
noch immer nicht angefangen richtig zu spielen.
Wird wohl auch nix mehr, schade für die AC-Reihe, hier wird wohl mein persönliches Ende
(Blackflag) sein.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. Dezember 2014)

-Kerby- schrieb:


> Über Sli wollen wir gar nicht erst reden, da
> läuft gar nichts flüssig.



Hm. Bei mir läuft es glücklicherweise schon seit dem Release problemlos, und vor allem flüssig, mit SLI.


----------



## BartholomO (12. Dezember 2014)

Habe meine CPU jetzt mal auf 4,2 GHz übertaktet, nun habe ich im Game auch nochmal ein FPS Boost von 5-10 FPS bekommen, Prozessor wird schon sehr beansprucht bei diesen Menschenmassen.


----------



## PcGamer512 (12. Dezember 2014)

MEiner wird auch recht doll beansprucht.
Habe zwar "nur" einen i5 3470 aber kann das game trotzdem auf high und mit FXAA da das am meisten bringt ^^ mit 40-50fps zocken


----------



## dero55 (13. Dezember 2014)

zum Glück habe ich jetzt, wo ich keinen Urlaub mehr habe, nicht mehr die Zeit mich unnötig über Posts aufzuregen, dann kann ich AC: Victory noch erleben, ohne vorher nen Herzinfarkt zu erleiden

Edit: wieso Ubisoft keinen FOV/LOD-Regler einbaut, bei Far Cry 4 wurde der auch nachgepatcht


Edit 2: 



krankyphobious schrieb:


> Wer das Spiel so weiterspielt, in diesem Zustand mit potenter Hardware, der hat sie nicht mehr alle






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yan04 (15. Dezember 2014)

Hab mir Unity gestern erst gekauft und ich denke, dass es sich gelohnt hat zu warten!

Mit meiner 7950, die ja noch nicht mal Mindestanforderung ist, habe ich mit allem auf Ultra (also auch mit dem Nvidea Zeug) und FXAA ziemlich konstant 40 FPS 

Und so eine Bildrate ist bei der Optik mit meiner nicht mehr ganz aktuellen Karte schon cool


----------



## cherry_coke (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich war zu Beginn auch sehr überrascht dass das Spiel bei meinem System noch so gut läuft.

i7 920 @2,9Ghz
16 GB Ram
GTX 770, 4GB
WQHD (2xxx x 1080p )

Habe alles auf hoch und MSAA2x (FXAA ist mir doch zu matschig im Direktvergleich). Das Spiel läuft bei mir mit etwa 45 Fps. Ab Paris leider nur noch mit 30-35 Fps.

Bin gespannt auf den Patch 1.04 der heute noch kommen soll.


----------



## PcGamer512 (15. Dezember 2014)

cherry_coke schrieb:


> Ich war zu Beginn auch sehr überrascht dass das Spiel bei meinem System noch so gut läuft.
> 
> i7 920 @2,9Ghz
> 16 GB Ram
> ...



Ja SOLL 

Als wenn die jetzt noch nen Patch rausbringen :/


----------



## RavionHD (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich hoffe mit dem Patch heute kommt endlich die Tesselation.


----------



## BartholomO (15. Dezember 2014)

Also muss bisher nach den Anfänglichen Problemen sogar sagen ist es für mich das beste Spiel 2014, bietet richtig viel Abwechslung, man kann Stealth vorgehen oder normal, Nebenmissionen natürlich wieder zuhauf, Story Missionen auch diesmal deutlich besser als noch in Black Flag meiner Meinung nach. Grafisch finde ich das auch bisher das beste Spiel 2014. Spiel stürzt zwar leider ca. nach einer Stunde jeweils immer ab, aber 1. Stunde ist jetzt nicht so schlimm als wären es 10 Minuten und das Speichersystem speichert ja auch ständig, und außerdem sollte ja heute der Patch kommen der dagegen ja auch nochmal vorgehen soll.


----------



## PcGamer512 (15. Dezember 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mit dem Patch heute kommt endlich die Tesselation.



Soll das nicht Nvidia mit einem Treiber rausbringen?
Bin mir nicht sicher kann mich da auch verhört haben .


----------



## RavionHD (15. Dezember 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Soll das nicht Nvidia mit einem Treiber rausbringen?
> Bin mir nicht sicher kann mich da auch verhört haben .



Nein das ist ein weiterer Gameworks Effekt von Unity der noch nicht im Spiel ist.


----------



## PcGamer512 (15. Dezember 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Nein das ist ein weiterer Gameworks Effekt von Unity der noch nicht im Spiel ist.



Okay .
Aber den Patch kann man abschminken der kommt morgen erst.


----------



## RavionHD (15. Dezember 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Okay .
> Aber den Patch kann man abschminken der kommt morgen erst.



Ist das schon bestätigt?


----------



## BartholomO (15. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist es offiziell Patch 4 zurückgestellt

Aber find ich gut, dann kommt bestimmt was besseres dabei raus wie wenn sie den Patch jetzt so schnell wie möglich hin klatschen würden.


----------



## Laggy.NET (15. Dezember 2014)

> [...] wichtige Performanceverbesserungen, welche die Veränderung der Karte von Paris beinhaltet, durchzuführen.




WTF?! Was hat das denn zu bedeuten? 

Grafikdowngrade? Verbessertes LoD System? So oder so, wenn sie die ganze Map bearbeiten müssen, ist das wohl verdammt viel Arbeit.


Nun, wengistens wurde diesmal kein Release genannt. Ist auch besser so. Erst hoffnungen machen und dann doch nicht einhalten ist einfach nur frech.


----------



## RavionHD (15. Dezember 2014)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> WTF?! Was hat das denn zu bedeuten?
> 
> Grafikdowngrade? Verbessertes LoD System? So oder so, wenn sie die ganze Map bearbeiten müssen, ist das wohl verdammt viel Arbeit.
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe es wird nichts verschlimmert, ich bin so wie es ist sehr zufrieden und auch AMD Spieler könne mit dem Omega Treiber selbst mit schwächerer Hardware sehr gut spielen, aber sollte es Downgrades geben wird man das eh merken.


----------



## ryzen1 (16. Dezember 2014)

Bei Neogaf berichten gerade einige, dass sie auf der PS4 ein 6,5GB großes Update herunterladen.
Auf dem PC auch schon jemand zum Download aufgefordert worden?


----------



## Rizzard (16. Dezember 2014)

Bin auch mal am laden.
6,5GB, echt heftig.


----------



## RavionHD (16. Dezember 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Bei Neogaf berichten gerade einige, dass sie auf der PS4 ein 6,5GB großes Update herunterladen.
> Auf dem PC auch schon jemand zum Download aufgefordert worden?


 
Laut Neogaf kommt der PC Patch erst im Laufe der Woche.

Bin gespannt was der alles verbessert, dank Omega Treiber kann man selbst mit einer HD7970 in maximalen Details und 1080P mit ~40 Frames spielen.


----------



## ryzen1 (16. Dezember 2014)

Nicht laut Neogaf. Eher laut Ubisoft

http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.php/975386-Patch-4-Release-Notes


----------



## RavionHD (16. Dezember 2014)

Der Changelog sieht ja toll aus, nur fehlt mir noch immer die Tesselation, 1 Monat nach Release kann Ubisoft/Nvidia das ruhig raushauen.


----------



## dero55 (17. Dezember 2014)

ich glaube Physix-Effekte kamen bei BlackFlag auch erst paar Monate (>1) nach Release...

hat schon jemand den neuen geforce-treiber installiert und änderungen festgestellt? mein geforce-experience hat gestern nen update gemeldet, war aber zu faul das zu installieren


----------



## Rizzard (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab gelesen auf der X1 müssen manche 40GB downloaden. Scheinbar muss man da das Spiel samt Patch laden.


----------



## Master451 (17. Dezember 2014)

Patch 4 Release Notes

das mit den 40GB ist ein bekanntes Problem, an dem gearbeitet wird. Als Workaround kann man (wenn man die Blu-Ray hat) das Spiel deinstallieren, dann neu installieren und dann lädt die XBox One nur die Patches. Weitere Probleme außer der Downloadgröße soll aber auch das laden von 40GB nicht bringen. 
Wer ne schnelle Internet-Verbindung hat, für den ist das ja nicht so das Problem, ob jetzt 7gb oder 40gb, wenn man ne 100er-Leitung hat, wie scheinbar viele im Ubi-Forum


----------



## PcGamer512 (17. Dezember 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Bin auch mal am laden.
> 6,5GB, echt heftig.



Sieht dafür aber so aus als würden sehr viele Probleme behoben worden, ansonsten würde niemals ein 6.5gb patch bereitstehen.
Ubisoft macht normal ja so max 1gb patches man sieht also Sie bemügen sich um ein perfektes Spieleerlebnis .



dero55 schrieb:


> ich glaube Physix-Effekte kamen bei BlackFlag auch erst paar Monate (>1) nach Release...
> 
> hat schon jemand den neuen geforce-treiber installiert und änderungen festgestellt? mein geforce-experience hat gestern nen update gemeldet, war aber zu faul das zu installieren



Bei mir läuft der sehr gut.
Habe nun etwas bessere fps in The Crew und Ac läuft meiner Meinung auch etwas flüssiger.


----------



## dero55 (19. Dezember 2014)

so, eben den patch gezogen, jetzt stürzt das spiel immer ab mit der meldung "acu.exe funktioniert nicht mehr", zocke ich dieses wochenende halt mgs oder nichts


----------



## PcGamer512 (19. Dezember 2014)

dero55 schrieb:


> so, eben den patch gezogen, jetzt stürzt das spiel immer ab mit der meldung "acu.exe funktioniert nicht mehr", zocke ich dieses wochenende halt mgs oder nichts



Gruselig, was manche Leute mit diesem Spiel für extreme Probleme haben :/.


----------



## dero55 (19. Dezember 2014)

update: verpeilt den nvidia beta-treiber zu installieren. kann es jetzt spielen, bei meiner "schnelltest-szene" hab ich ~7fps mehr, hab allerdings überall flackernde schatten (liegt wohl an sli) 

mensch ubisoft


----------



## Useful (19. Dezember 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Gruselig, was manche Leute mit diesem Spiel für extreme Probleme haben :/.



Irgendwie komisch, höre das auch immer wieder, wobei es bei mir immer rund läuft, und das mit jedem Spiel, Watch Dogs, FarCry 4, und auch AC:Unity.


----------



## danomat (19. Dezember 2014)

Ac lief bei mir auch perfekt. Nur fc machte zicken auf grafik hoch. Da lief mir der ram dauernd voll


----------



## dero55 (19. Dezember 2014)

bis zum aktuellen patch lief unity bei mir ja auch super-fluffig


----------



## Hornissentreiber (19. Dezember 2014)

Wir PC-Spieler sind, was Patches angeht, ja Kummer gewohnt. Aber dass die Konsolenversionen genau so große Probleme haben, war mir als Nicht-Konsolero neu. Welchen Vorteil haben die Konsolen nochmal gegenüber dem PC?  

Ja, schon gut, natürlich kosten die Teile viel weniger als ein ordentlich ausgestatteter Spiele-PC. Aber ein ganz wesentlicher Vorteil soll doch angeblich die unproblematische Technik sein, zumindest wurde mir davon immer vorgeschwärmt. Disk einlegen - spielen. Für Leute ohne schnellen Internetzugang, von denen es in Deutschland ja immer noch jede Menge gibt, war das doch nicht ganz unwesentlich. Aber diese Zeiten sind wohl vorbei. Die Publisher und/oder Entwickler sollten sich was schämen.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Useful (19. Dezember 2014)

dero55 schrieb:


> bis zum aktuellen patch lief unity bei mir ja auch super-fluffig



Das ist ärgerlich, stell mal Uplay in Offline Modus und trenne mal den Rechner vom Internet, soll ja bei manchen helfen, manchmal gibt es auch Probleme mit Tools wie Afterbruner/Fraps



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Wir PC-Spieler sind, was Patches angeht,  ja Kummer gewohnt. Aber dass die Konsolenversionen genau so große  Probleme haben, war mir als Nicht-Konsolero neu. Welchen Vorteil haben  die Konsolen nochmal gegenüber dem PC?
> 
> Ja, schon gut, natürlich kosten die Teile viel weniger als ein  ordentlich ausgestatteter Spiele-PC. Aber ein ganz wesentlicher Vorteil  soll doch angeblich die unproblematische Technik sein, zumindest wurde  mir davon immer vorgeschwärmt. Disk einlegen - spielen. Für Leute ohne  schnellen Internetzugang, von denen es in Deutschland ja immer noch jede  Menge gibt, war das doch nicht ganz unwesentlich. Aber diese Zeiten  sind wohl vorbei. Die Publisher und/oder Entwickler sollten sich was  schämen.
> 
> Munter bleiben!



Ich habe momentan einen eher schlechten Internetzugang, jedenfalls  laufen Far Cry 4 und Ac Unity auch auf Version 1.0 ganz ok bei mir, 
erstaunlich  wenig Bugs im Gegensatz wenn man sich mal so umhört. Wobei Uplay und  Origin sehr Bandbreitenfreundlich sind was das angeht, bei Steam sieht  das ganz anders aus.


----------



## dero55 (20. Dezember 2014)

Useful schrieb:


> Das ist ärgerlich, stell mal Uplay in Offline Modus und trenne mal den Rechner vom Internet, soll ja bei manchen helfen, manchmal gibt es auch Probleme mit Tools wie Afterbruner/Fraps



es läuft ja im prinzip mit ~7fps mehr, habe allerdings durch sli überall flackernde schatten

edit: es flackern nicht die schatten, sondern die kleinen wasserpfützen, die es überall mal gibt


----------



## BartholomO (20. Dezember 2014)

Also bei mir läuft es im Schnitt ca auch mit 4 fps mehr Gott sei dank, hatte auch schon die schlimme Befürchtung dass es bei mir ebenfalls so wie bei vielen schlechter läuft


----------



## RavionHD (20. Dezember 2014)

Mit dem Omega Treiber läuft es ja selbst auf schwachen AMD Karten sehr gut.


----------



## Skarukh (22. Dezember 2014)

Hab mal eine Frage, nutzt Assasins Creed bei euch alle Kerne/Threads?
Bei mir nutzt es nur 6 kerne und nicht alle 12 Threads, dabei.
Die CPU auslastung beträgt gesamt nur ca 30-35%.


----------



## Useful (23. Dezember 2014)

Skarukh schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Frage, nutzt Assasins Creed bei euch alle Kerne/Threads?
> Bei mir nutzt es nur 6 kerne und nicht alle 12 Threads, dabei.
> Die CPU auslastung beträgt gesamt nur ca 30-35%.



Die CPU Auslastung hält sich bei mir auch in Grenzen. Insgesamt werden alle Threads genutzt. In Menschenmassen merkt man aber nichts dass sich die Auslastung erhöht oder so.


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Dezember 2014)

Bei meinem 980X werden 6 Threads genutzt. Und die GTX970 voll. Aber ich könnte nicht groß jammern, spiele alles auf max. mit 1080P. Nur bei den Rissen, wo man hineinhüpfen muss, da hat es beim ersten ganz schön geruckelt, wo man auf die Freiheitsstatue klettern muss und der Wind alles mögliche daher weht.
Und ab und zu mal einen Absturz habe ich auch gehabt, war dann schon ärgerlich....


----------



## Skarukh (25. Dezember 2014)

Dann scheint das wohl normal zu sein. Wenn ich die Auflösung runter setzte benutzt er alle Threads, denke da greift dann das GPU Limit.
Mit der GTX 970 auf 1080p alles auf max 35-40fps auf 99% GPU Auslastung.
Abstürze kenne ich zu genüge


----------



## Naix (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich bekomm echt noch mal das Lords of the Fallen nach 9 Stunden aufhören müssen weil ich wegen einem Bug nicht weiter komme, AC Unity total schlechte Performance und sieht dann auch noch ******** aus und nen textur streaming bug hab ich auch noch bekommt man den schon irgenwie weg?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

ein Bekannter hat das selbe Problem wie ich es hatte: Er startet das Spiel, das Overlay (mit den 4 Assasins) erscheint und dann wars dass auch schon. Beendung nur per Taskmanager möglich. 

Er hat Nvidia. Treiberneuinstallation und Spielneuinstallation bringt ebenso wenig wie jegliche Deaktivierung von Uplay-Dingen.

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Useful (28. Dezember 2014)

Manchmal soll es sogar helfen Sachen wie MSI Afterbruner oder Fraps auszustellen, oder PC mal vom Internet trennen, also Uplay im Offline Modus starten.
Hatte das mal mit AC3, da ruckelte die Introsequenz so stark dass man sehr lange auf das Menü warten musste, dann Rechner vom Internet getrennt und es war weg, auch seltsam.
Vielleicht hat Uplay auch einen weg, vllt mal nur Uplay neu insallieren? Hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Edit: Aus Interesse, wie hast du es bei dir gelöst?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Dezember 2014)

Also Fraps und co hat er nicht drauf. Habe ihm den Rechner erst vor 2 Wochen zusammen gebaut. Ist also noch Jungfrau. 

Uplay ist auch schon neu drauf. Das mit dem Internet probieren wir mal.

Bei mir lag es am Grafikkartentreiber. Musste den selben nochmals installieren.


----------



## Useful (28. Dezember 2014)

Andere Spiele laufen aber? DirectX ist auch drauf? Also ich spiele mit dem Nvidia 344.75, mit dem Funktioniert es, allerdings funktionierte es vorher auch schon mit dem 340.52 auch. 
Vielleicht fehlten einfach bestimmte Bibliotheken die erst bei der 2. Installation des Treibers installiert wurden. Wäre aber auch komisch. Könnt ihr bei ihm ja auch mal probieren.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Dezember 2014)

Andere Spiele gehen. Alles aktuell. Haben den Treiber achon mehrmals neu installiert.

Ja fand es auch komisch. Aber wenigstens geht es bei mir. [emoji317]


----------



## dbilas (30. Dezember 2014)

gibt es mittlerweile ein "Workaround" damit die lästigen kontinuierlichen Ruckler (auch der Haare) verschwinden? Das Game läuft mit dem neuen omega-Treiber und meinen Grafiksettings mit 40-50FPS (leichte drops auf 30FPS)nun ganz gut, wäre da nicht immer diese ruckler wie im Beispielvideo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=LJx1NnYyEOc


----------



## PcGamer512 (31. Dezember 2014)

ICh hab gerade nochmal Black Flag angefangen zu spielen und mir fällt sofort aus wie wenige unterschiede es zu Unity gibt.
Die Beleuchtung ist halt bei Unity besser ebenso die ganzen NPC´s aber ansonsten fällt mir nix auf vorallem hat Black Flag PhysX sachen die unity nicht hat.

Die Optimierung ist ebenfalls sehr gut obwohl ich sagen muss das es etwas nervig ist, das CPU Core 1 ganze zeit auf 99-100% läuft während die anderen 3 nur auf 30% ca laufen


----------



## RavionHD (1. Januar 2015)

PhysX kostet aber wahnsinnig viel Leistung, Beleuchtung, Texturen und co. wirken bei Unity aber schon deutlich besser.


----------



## -Kerby- (1. Januar 2015)

Sowieso Streitthema Nummer 1 und Geschmackssache.
Ich finde auch, dass der Unterschied nicht so stark rüberkommt.


----------



## Kinguin (2. Januar 2015)

Ich muss sagen,was für mich ein dickes Minus bei AC Unity ist,sind die Iniates sowie die Companion App 
Wer hat sich eigentlich diesen Mist bei Ubisoft ausgedacht? 
Jetzt mal abgesehen davon,dass das Spiel bescheiden auf den Markt geschmissen würde und dem Spiel noch 1-2 Monate Optimierung gut getan hätten,wurmt mich das auch nochmal deutlich
Ich hoffe der Kram wird nicht unterstützt,sodass Ubisoft das wieder entfernt....


----------



## Natler (12. Januar 2015)

Habe jetzt mittlerweile meine zweiten Run angefangen. Die leichte Performance-Verbesserung vom letzten Patch habe ich mal direkt genutzt, um von SSAO auf HBAO+ zu wechseln


----------



## Shub Niggurath (12. Januar 2015)

Kommt Patch 1.5 (u. a. Tessellation) diese Woche mit Dead Kings?
Wäre ja ein passender Zeitpunkt.

Bei den Live Updates passiert jedenfalls nichts mehr seit dem letzten Patch.
Assassin's Creed - Live Updates Feed



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Useful schrieb:


> Hatte das mal mit AC3, da ruckelte die Introsequenz so stark dass man sehr lange auf das Menü warten musste, dann Rechner vom Internet getrennt und es war weg, auch seltsam.


Diese Werbefilmchen am Anfang nerven mich generell.
(vor allem wenn man rumtestet und ein Spiel oft neustarten muß!)

So stellt man die Filme ab:

Im Verzeichnis „_X:\...\Assassin's Creed Unity\videos_“
den Dateinamen von „_UbisoftLogo.bk2_“ kopieren (komplett inkl. Dateierweiterung!)
danach selbige Datei umbenennen oder zumindest verschieben.

Hiernach Rechtsklick und ein neues Textdokument erstellen,
F2 (Umbenennen) drücken und den zuvor kopierten Name einfügen, sodaß der Name der Textdatei komplett (inkl. Dateiendung) ersetzt wurde.


Diesen Vorgang muß man bei folgenden Videos durchführen:

unter „_...\Assassin's Creed Unity\videos_“

_pc_TWIMTBP.bk2
UbisoftLogo.bk2_

unter „_...\Assassin's Creed Unity\videos\en_“ bzw. „_...\videos\de_“ (je nachdem welche Sprache)

_pc_WarningSaving.bk2
warning_disclaimer.bk2_


Man kann die Originaldateien natürlich auch einfach löschen, empfehle ich aber nicht (rein vorsichtshalber).




-Kerby- schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, dass der Unterschied nicht so stark rüberkommt.


Was auch gut so ist.
Solch proprietärer Mist nervt einfach nur. 

Auch wenn man gerade ein Produkt vom entsprechenden Hersteller verbaut hat.
Wenn Hersteller meinen jeweils ihr eigenes Süppchen zu kochen, ist das immer zum Nachteil der Nutzer.




Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen,was für mich ein dickes Minus bei AC Unity ist,sind die Iniates sowie die Companion App


Ja, dieser Singleplayer-Always-On-Müll ist zum Kotzen.
Aber wenigstens kann man die goldenen Truhen jetzt auch so öffnen.




Natler schrieb:


> Die leichte Performance-Verbesserung vom letzten Patch habe ich mal direkt genutzt, um von SSAO auf HBAO+ zu wechseln


Bei gleichen Einstellungen und FPS fühlt es sich jetzt irgendwie träger an, finde ich.
(Bin von 1.2 direkt zu 1.4 gewechselt und außer dieser Trägheit konnte ich keinen Unterschied feststellen)

Btw, aufploppende Kleidung/Leute + Low-Poly-Fressen im äußeren Bildbereich trüben nach wie vor das Gesamtbild.
Beim LOD bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es jetzt besser ist oder nicht.


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


Zum besseren FPS-Vergleich hier noch mal ordentliche Vergleichsbilder (I3uschis FPS-Bilder an fordernden Stellen):

21:9 @ 2960x1270



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



16:9 @ 1920x1080



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackout27 (13. Januar 2015)

Hey Ho 

ich habe ACU mit dem neusten Patch (1.4). Leider stürzt mein ganzer PC ab wenn ich eine zeitlang das Game spiele (mal nach 15min, mal nach 1st). Das Bild wird plötzlich schwarz und nur ein Reset vom PC hilft....

Alle anderen Spiele laufen ohne Probleme. Ist das bei euch evtl. auch so? Habe alle neusten Treiber drauf.

MFG


----------



## Grestorn (13. Januar 2015)

Nein, das Spiel selbst stürzt normalerweise nicht ab. Überwach mal die Temperatur Deiner Grafikkarte mit Afterburner! Und versuch bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich mal die Karte zu untertakten.


----------



## Blackout27 (13. Januar 2015)

Karte wird max 60 Grad warm, CPU max 45 Grad. Eigentlich alles im gruenen Bereich  
Habe die GPU auch schon auf Standarttakt gelassen, leider ohne Erfolg.... Trotzdem Danke Grestorn


----------



## Grestorn (13. Januar 2015)

Hast Du den Crash mitten im Spiel oder wenn Du einen Fast Travel durchführst oder eine Mission beginnen möchtest (also beim Laden)?


----------



## Blackout27 (13. Januar 2015)

Mitten im Spiel ohne Vorwarnung. Habe nochmal den Nvidia Treiber neu intalliert und jetzt lief das Spiel ca 1st ohne Absturz.


----------



## panictomato (13. Januar 2015)

Hey Leute, ich möchte gern den DLC spielen aber mein Spielstand ist nicht mehr da, anscheinend hatte ich die Cloud Funktion deaktiviert.

Kann mir jemand seine Savegames mit durchgespielter Geschichte irgendwie schicken? Geht das?


----------



## JimSim3 (13. Januar 2015)

panictomato schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich möchte gern den DLC spielen aber mein Spielstand ist nicht mehr da, anscheinend hatte ich die Cloud Funktion deaktiviert.
> 
> Kann mir jemand seine Savegames mit durchgespielter Geschichte irgendwie schicken? Geht das?



Speicherstände sind in AC Unity an den Account gebunden. Ein Speicherstand von einem anderen Account funktioniert auf deinem Account nicht...


----------



## panictomato (13. Januar 2015)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Speicherstände sind in AC Unity an den Account gebunden. Ein Speicherstand von einem anderen Account funktioniert auf deinem Account nicht...



Arghhhh, das ist sehr ärgerlich.

Danke für die Antwort,


----------



## Shub Niggurath (13. Januar 2015)

panictomato schrieb:


> JimSim3 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Speicherstände sind in AC Unity an den Account  gebunden. Ein Speicherstand von einem anderen Account funktioniert auf  deinem Account nicht...
> ...


Doch geht.
Gibt's ein Convert-Tool für. 


€dit:
So habe gerade noch mal gestartet.
Dead Kings geht immer noch nicht.

Kommt bloß die Info-Tafel mit (B) close. 
Mehr kann man nicht machen.


----------



## RavionHD (13. Januar 2015)

Hat schon irgendwer das neue DLC probiert?


----------



## Shub Niggurath (13. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hat schon irgendwer das neue DLC probiert?


So sieht's momentan aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier steht EU 14. Januar:
Assassin's Creed Unity - Dead Kings

Also geht's dann 00:00 los?
Gibt's da eine Meldung bei Uplay oder muß man da erst wieder ins Spiel und nachsehen?​


----------



## JimSim3 (13. Januar 2015)

Gerade angefangen. 
Uplay schließen und neu starten hilft, dann sollte er das DLC runter laden.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (14. Januar 2015)

Ok, es hat sich doch noch was getan:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zieh schon kräftig seit 2h.
Das wird aber noch ein paar weitere Stündchen dauern.
Sind ja „bloß“ 8 GB.


----------



## -angeldust- (14. Januar 2015)

klappt nach dem patch initiates wieder?
kann einer was zum dlc sagen?
was gibts neues ausser den ausruestungsgegenstaenden?


----------



## Shub Niggurath (14. Januar 2015)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> klappt nach dem patch initiates wieder?


Die goldenen Truhen kann man doch seit einer Weile einfach so aufmachen, oder was meinst du?



-angeldust- schrieb:


> kann einer was zum dlc sagen?


Es glitcht wieder ordentlich.
Und zwar audiovisuell.

Visuell -> siehe Bilder.
Audio -> lautes Hintergrundrauschen (nehme mal an das war sonst eigentl. nur Ambient), sonstige Geräusche (z.B. Fußschritte beim Laufen) waren nicht mehr zu hören und nach einer Weile hat es sich aufgehangen.

Es hat sich übrigens schon mehrfach aufgehangen („program has stopped working“).



Spoiler



Das kriegt man zu sehen, wenn man links aus der Taverne Richtung Händler geht:
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​




Hier noch ein paar normale Bilder:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem letzten Bild hat es sich wieder mal aufgehangen und mußte gewaltsam beendet werden.  ​


----------



## -angeldust- (14. Januar 2015)

Shub Niggurath schrieb:


> Die goldenen Truhen kann man doch seit einer Weile einfach so aufmachen, oder was meinst du?
> 
> 
> Es glitcht wieder ordentlich.
> ...



nein die truhen meinte ich nicht. 
mich hat nur mal wieder mein lvl interessiert, da ich nun auch freedom cry auf 100% durch habe.

oje wieder meisterleistung von ubi ja? 
die haben wieder mal nix gelernt...


----------



## JimSim3 (14. Januar 2015)

Ne, Initiates ist und bleibt down und wird wohl auch die nächsten Wochen down bleiben. (Wenn ich die Antwort auf mein Support-Ticket, was nach einem Monat endlich beantwortet wurde, richtig interpretiere...)

Die Hauptmissionen des DLCs hab ich jetzt auf 100% durch.

Kritikpunkte:
- Mit Patch 1.1 / 1.2 hatte ich eigentlich keine Bugs... Mit 1.3 gings los und wurde mit 1.4 schlimmer... Zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich aber überwiegend durch mit Unity, die vereinzelten Bugs waren dabei nervig aber kaum störend... Bei Dead Kings siehts dann anders aus. Manchmal häng ich in der Luft und kann mich nicht weiter bewegen, manchmal merken Gegner sehr spät, das sie eigentlich tot sind, manchmal wird man entdeckt obwohl man hinter mehrfacher Deckung ist, manchmal werden Missions-Makierungen einfach nicht angezeigt... etc. Das war teilweise doch sehr störend.

- Nicht schreit so sehr "Assassine" wie eine Breitaxt mit eingebautem Granatenwerfer... nicht. Wer kam denn bitte auf diese Idee?

- Wieder zig Sachen zum einsammeln, womit ich ja grundsätzlich kein Problem habe... Aber könnten die bitte auch auf der Karte angezeigt werden sobald man den Aussichtspunkt synchronisiert hat? Jetzt muss ich also planlos durch die Straßen und Tunnel rennen um Truhen / Hüte und Artefakte zu finden... Spaß macht das nicht unbedingt.

- Story... joa... ist okay, aber sie klärt jetzt keine offenen Fragen, statt dessen fragt man sich ziemlich häufig "Warum?" und wartet vergebens auf eine Antwort und ein Zusammenhang mit "Modern Day" fehlt weiterhin.

- Missionsdesign ist weitestgehend nicht schlecht, gefühlt insgesamt etwas fordernder als Unity was ich nicht schlecht finde... Teilweise aber leider auch total bekloppt und nen reiner Ausdauertest.

Insgesamt haut's mich nicht vom Hocker... Meiner Meinung nach verpasst man nichts, wenn man es nicht spielt...


----------



## PcGamer512 (14. Januar 2015)

Sodele, hat ubisoft wieder mal gehörig verhauen, kann das Game nun nichtmehr zocken da nurnoch drops und sekundenlange hänger auftreten.
Ich frag mich echt langsam was die eigentlich können, die sollten mal die ganze mannschaft rausschmeißen kann doch nicht sein das sie es mit 1.4 geschafft haben und jetzt wieder verhauen haben und nur hänger auftreten und das zocken auf niedrig kaum möglich ist (vorher high)


----------



## Grestorn (14. Januar 2015)

Versehentlich MSAA aktiviert? Klingt ein bisschen danach. Prüf das mal. MSAA ist die Seuche bei AC:U.


----------



## PcGamer512 (14. Januar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Versehentlich MSAA aktiviert? Klingt ein bisschen danach. Prüf das mal. MSAA ist die Seuche bei AC:U.



Leider nein 

1 ist auf mittel ( Umgebung)
2. auf niedrig ( Textur)
3. ebenfalls niedrig (schattenquali)
4. SSAO (Ambient Occlusion)
5. FXAA ( Anti Aliasing)
6. An (Motion Blur)

Dazu Full HD.

Wie gesagt vor dem DLC konnte ich das Game absolut ruckelfrei mit 40-50 fps genießen nun nicht mehr.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (14. Januar 2015)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Sodele, hat ubisoft wieder mal gehörig verhauen, kann das Game nun nichtmehr zocken da nurnoch drops und sekundenlange hänger auftreten.
> Ich frag mich echt langsam was die eigentlich können, die sollten mal die ganze mannschaft rausschmeißen kann doch nicht sein das sie es mit 1.4 geschafft haben und jetzt wieder verhauen haben und nur hänger auftreten und das zocken auf niedrig kaum möglich ist (vorher high)


Also wenn, dann hängt sich bei mir das Spiel richtig auf und „muß beendet werden“. Hatte ich beim Hauptspiel alleine nicht.
Da lief es reibungslos.
Und vom Gefühl her fand ich 1.2 am besten. Vom Visuellen her hat sich bei den aufploppenden Leuten+Kleidung ja eh nie was geändert. Beim LOD bin ich mir nicht sicher. Jedenfalls hatte ich nie den Fehler mit Ultra-Low-Texturen direkt vor der Nase.
FPS-mäßig merke ich keinen Unterschied. Macht sich aber wohl bei nicht so potenten Graphikkarten eher bemerkbar, nehme ich mal an. Oder es liegt an der CPU.

Fakt ist, Dead Kings hängt sich sehr oft auf (friert ein) und dann muß der Task Manager regeln. 
Ich habe jetzt mal die Dateien überprüfen lassen. Mal sehen ob's etwas nützt.


----------



## Körschgen (16. Januar 2015)

Hey ihr!
Hab mir gestern unity fürn zwanni geholt...mit i5 4670 k , 8gb und ner r9 280 auf 1100mhz hab ich selbst in max settings mit fxaa in 1080p noch ne gute performance... Da war ich ja erstaunt... Selbst mit den Nvidia features komm ich eig. nie unter 30fps...im schnitt 40 bis 50...hab auch bisher nur bis zum ersten Attentat in Notre Dame gespielt. Kommen da noch viel anspruchsvollere szenen oder bleibts im schnitt so? oder lügt fraps? also läuft alles flüssig...bin erstaunt...

Oder kann es sein das manches gar nicht übernommen wird? Man sieht aber schon deutliche verbesserungen...allerdings haut mich die optik auch nur stellenweise vom hocker...zw. sequenzen sind toll...da dropts auch auf 30-35...aber alles noch wesentlich besser als ich erwartet hab!?

Edit:
Zwei fraps benchmarks, crowdrunning und kurzes klettern um die notre dame.
Beide in 1080p und alles auf max, mit fxaa
Beim ersten mit Nvidia features, beim zweiten ohne.

Mit GW: min: 28 , max: 52( beim klettern), AVG : 36,65
Ohne GW: min: 36 , max: 61 , AVG: 45,75

Bin zu frieden, spielt sich sehr flüssig...


----------



## RavionHD (16. Januar 2015)

Ja mit dem Omega Treiber ist es selbst auf schwächeren AMD Karten sehr gut spielbar.


----------



## krankyphobious (19. Januar 2015)

Noch einmal bzgl. der gewaltigen Darstellungsfehler, die auch mit dem neuesten Update nicht behoben worden sind!
Ich habe nun die kritischen Stellen in den Bildern markiert (habe natürlich mehrere davon).

*Hier ein paar Eindrücke:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RavionHD (19. Januar 2015)

Komisch, ich habe das nicht, mir würde sowas sofort auffallen, ist mir aber nicht.


----------



## Grestorn (19. Januar 2015)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Noch einmal bzgl. der gewaltigen Darstellungsfehler, die auch mit dem neuesten Update nicht behoben worden sind!
> Ich habe nun die kritischen Stellen in den Bildern markiert (habe natürlich mehrere davon).



Ein LOD ist nun mal notwendig. Wenn man sich daran stören will, kann man das gerne tun. Man wird dann aber nicht mehr viel Freude an Spielen haben.


----------



## krankyphobious (19. Januar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Ein LOD ist nun mal notwendig. Wenn man sich daran stören will, kann man das gerne tun. Man wird dann aber nicht mehr viel Freude an Spielen haben.



Um noch höfflich zu bleiben: Eine Antwort, die keinem weiterhilft und dazu noch ist das von Ubisoft bestimmt nicht so beabsichtigt gewesen. Hast du dir die Bilder mal ernsthaft in Ruhe angeschaut? 
So ein LOD habe ich bisher in keinem einzigen Spiel erlebt. Fenster Links sehr scharf, Fenster rechts totaler Matsch. 

Und du kommst mir mit "notwendig". 
Sogar offensichtliche Fehler im Spiel einfach so hinzunehmen, so sieht wohl heute die Videospielewelt aus..

(Oder habe NUR ICH diese Darstellungsfehler )


Gruß


----------



## RavionHD (19. Januar 2015)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> Um noch höfflich zu bleiben: Eine Antwort, die keinem weiterhilft und dazu noch ist das von Ubisoft bestimmt nicht so beabsichtigt gewesen. Hast du dir die Bilder mal ernsthaft in Ruhe angeschaut?
> So ein LOD habe ich bisher in keinem einzigen Spiel erlebt. Fenster Links sehr scharf, Fenster rechts totaler Matsch.
> 
> Und du kommst mir mit "notwendig".
> ...



Also wie gesagt, ich habe viele Spielstunden in diesem Spiel und mir ist das nicht aufgefallen (nur einmal in Versaille an der Kirche), finde das komisch dass das so extrem ist bei Dir.


----------



## Körschgen (19. Januar 2015)

Kann solche Fehler eher bedingt feststellen, manches lädt spürbar nach, aber immer recht schnell. Beim crowdrunning merkt man manchmal wie sich die Texturen der Leute ruckartig etwas nachladen, aber die Umgebung lädt erstaunlich schnell...
Buggy im allgemeinen ist es aber schon, die typischen  AC Bugs halt...


----------



## krankyphobious (19. Januar 2015)

An die anderen (RavionHD, Old-Knitterhemd): Danke fürs bescheid geben 
Natürlich fällt das deutlich auf, wenn man sich mal in Ruhe umsieht. 

Habe übrigens im anderen Thread ein paar Bilder mehr gepostet:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/364989-assassins-creed-unity-darstellungsfehler.html


----------



## -Kerby- (20. Januar 2015)

@krankyphobious: mach dir nix drauß, das ist Grestorn's Denkweise ^^

Bei mir ist es genauso wie bei dir. An meinem System kann es wohl nicht liegen, also selber habe ich auch keine Erklärung dafür 
Habe es komplett deinstalliert und werde es mal neu runterladen mit neu aufgesetztem Windows. Mal schauen, wie es dann aussieht


----------



## RavionHD (20. Januar 2015)

Hey Leute,
schaltet Umgebungsqualität von Ultrahoch auf Sehr Hoch, das bringt einige Frames und die Grafik ändert sich dazu überhaupt nicht:
GeForce.com Assassin's Creed Unity Environment Quality Interactive Comparison: Ultra High vs. Very High - Example #1

Schaltet auf FXAA statt 2 MSAA (sieht sogar besser aus) und auch das bringt einige Frames mehr.

Wenn ihr nun die Schatten auf Hoch statt PCSS schaltet (wobei man dazusagen muss dass PCSS schon deutlich besser aussieht) dann soltet ihr stabile 60 Frames haben in eigentlich fast jeder Situation.

Ich habe auf den Straßen rund ~45 Frames in @max, 1080P und 2 MSAA und wenn ich auf umschalte auf obere Settings fast immer 60.

Edit:
So, Umgebungsqualität reduzieren bringt nichts, von Ultrahoch auf Sehr Hoch bringt weder Performacevorteile noch grafische Änderungen, von daher egal, aber ganz ganz fett bringen die Schatten was, mit Schatten Hoch und FXAA sind stabile 60 Frames drin, mit PCSS leider nicht mehr, aber der optische Unterschied ist schon ziemlich groß:
Bild: acu_2015_01_20_06_20_kvkif.png - abload.de
Bild: acu_2015_01_20_06_20_9skys.png - abload.de

Während die "hohen" Schatten stark an die fransigen Konsolenschatten erinnern ist PCSS wirklich ein High End PC Schatten der jedoch enorm viel Leistung frisst, jetzt darf sich natürlich jeder zwischen Smoothness bzw. relativ stabilen 60 Frames entscheiden oder lieber zur besseren Grafik greifen.


----------



## krankyphobious (20. Januar 2015)

@Kerby: Neenee, ich mach mir da nix drauß  Ich bin schon gespannt ob es bei dir Besserung bringt, habe es übrigens gestern auch deinstalliert, heute wird wieder heruntergeladen. 
@RavionHD: Kannst du uns einen gefallen tun und ein paar Bilder vom Spiel posten, ob es bei dir auch so ist in Bezug auf die Darstellungsfehler?
Ich habe gestern erstmals Dead Rising 3 gespielt, und da ist das der gleiche Fehler, denn schon nach rund 20 metern werden dort die Texturen arg verwaschen dargestellt. 
Bei AC Unity ist dies aber viel schlimmer, da sogar "einige" Polygone etc. fehlen.

Habe als das Spiel auch rauskam auch gelesen gehabt, weiß nicht mehr wo, ich glaube hier ein Artikel bei PCG, dass die PC Version viele Details nicht richtig darstelle und die Konsolenversionen diese Problematik nicht haben, 
da stand dann sowas wie "PC Version sieht schlechter aus als die Konsolenversionen, dass es sowas noch gibt..)


----------



## Kinguin (20. Januar 2015)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> @Kerby: Neenee, ich mach mir da nix drauß  Ich bin schon gespannt ob es bei dir Besserung bringt, habe es übrigens gestern auch deinstalliert, heute wird wieder heruntergeladen.
> @RavionHD: Kannst du uns einen gefallen tun und ein paar Bilder vom Spiel posten, ob es bei dir auch so ist in Bezug auf die Darstellungsfehler?
> Ich habe gestern erstmals Dead Rising 3 gespielt, und da ist das der gleiche Fehler, denn schon nach rund 20 metern werden dort die Texturen arg verwaschen dargestellt.
> Bei AC Unity ist dies aber viel schlimmer, da sogar "einige" Polygone etc. fehlen.
> ...



also die Konsolenversion läuft auf einer Mischung aus Hoch/Sehr Hoch,aber die Pc Version sieht besser aus durch die höhere Auflösung allein ,dazu kommen halt die exklusiven Features wie PCSS und HBAO+
Meinst du das LOD?
Laut Digital Foundry ist auf den Konsolen das LoD nicht so aggressiv wie auf dem Pc,der Unterschied ist aber nicht extrem
Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht,wo diese Info auf PCG steht

ne kurze Frage - Lohnt sich eig der DLC? vllt schmeiss ich Unity mal wieder an,bei Gelegenheit kann ich auch mal gucken,wie so die Patches sind


----------



## RavionHD (20. Januar 2015)

@krankyphobious

"Mein" LOD ist nicht so krass wie bei Dir, aber ich mache gerne ein paar Fotos!

HBAO+ würde ich nicht abschalten, das ändert die Grafik/Bildstimmung wirklich sehr stark, PCSS sieht wirklich sehr gut aus, frisst aber wirklich sehr viel Leistung (siehe oben), schaltet man die Schatten auf Hoch (Rest Ultra) und FXAA (bestes AA) sollte man eigentlich sehr stabile 60 Frames haben.

@Kinguin

Ja da es gratis ist kann man es probieren, ich habe bis jetzt nur die erste Mission gespielt und fand es ganz amüsant.
Das DLC befindet sich zur Info in der Nähe des Cafe Theatre, dort ist ein F welches für Francios steht glaube ich, dort "reist" Du hin und bist dann im DLC, also nicht im Hauptmenü.


----------



## krankyphobious (20. Januar 2015)

Nachtrag: Habe das Spiel gerade eben fertig heruntergeladen & installiert auf meiner Samsung SSD (satte 50GB!!) und es bestehen die exakt gleichen Darstellungsfehler. 
Aber ich sags mal so: Wenn man nicht auf einem Dach stehen bleibt und die "schöne" Aussicht genießen will, kriegt man von dem extrem agressiven LOD nicht viel mit.
Das gehört aber trotzdem schleunigst verbessert.


----------



## PcGamer512 (20. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> also die Konsolenversion läuft auf einer Mischung aus Hoch/Sehr Hoch,aber die Pc Version sieht besser aus durch die höhere Auflösung allein ,dazu kommen halt die exklusiven Features wie PCSS und HBAO+
> Meinst du das LOD?
> Laut Digital Foundry ist auf den Konsolen das LoD nicht so aggressiv wie auf dem Pc,der Unterschied ist aber nicht extrem
> Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht,wo diese Info auf PCG steht
> ...



Mir hat das DLC mein game zerhauen es ist unspielbar nur freeezes etc.
Ich kann froh sein, dass ich die DISK Version habe


----------



## RavionHD (21. Januar 2015)

Ich habe das Spiel mal in 1440P und @max Details mit FXAA getestet, ich muss sagen ich bin positiv überrascht wie gut es da performt, im absolutem Worst Case Szenario vor der Natre Dame sind es 32 Frames und im Schnitt sind es ~35 Frames (auf Dächern natürlich mehr), dafür sieht es in 1440P wirklich absolut top aus, nochmal deutlich besser als in 1080P.
Man muss halt bedenken dass das Spiel im Grunde jedes Plus an Leistung sehr begrüßt und diese auch sinnvoll in Frames einsetzt, zum Beispiel läuft es auf der Playstation 4 in 900P, etwas verringerten Details mit ~24 Frames im Schnitt (laut Digital Foundry), auf einer GTX 970 in 1440P (das sind 2.56 mal soviele Pixel wie 900P!!!) 35 im Schnitt, also eigentlich ist das durchaus sehr zufriedenstellend.
http://www11.pic-upload.de/21.01.15/sjeyudcnye33.jpg
http://www11.pic-upload.de/21.01.15/hv6uewbk8qrw.jpg


----------



## Shub Niggurath (21. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie ich herausgefunden habe und wie auch deine Bilder zeigen, sieht man den Unterschied zwischen Hoch und PCSS hauptsächlich bei solchen „gestückelten“ Sachen wie Ästen und Blättern.
Ansonsten ist der Unterschied marginal und daher zu vernachlässigen.

Weitere Infos & Bilder: *Vergleich bezüglich Leistungseinbußen*


Teilweise finde ich die Schatten auf Hoch sogar besser, da stellenweise weicher.
Siehe hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





RavionHD schrieb:


> dafür sieht es in 1440P wirklich absolut top aus, *nochmal deutlich besser* _als in 1080P_.


Das kannst du wissen.
FHD ist Mittelalter.  


@LOD


krankyphobious schrieb:


> Noch einmal bzgl. der gewaltigen  Darstellungsfehler, die auch mit dem neuesten Update nicht behoben  worden sind!





-Kerby- schrieb:


> @krankyphobious: mach dir nix drauß, das ist Grestorn's Denkweise ^^
> 
> Bei mir ist es genauso wie bei dir. An meinem System kann es wohl nicht liegen, also selber habe ich auch keine Erklärung dafür


Das LOD ist generell ziemlich bescheiden, aber solch scheußliche Low-Res-Texturen wie krankyphobious oder -Kerby- mußte ich zum Glück mit noch keiner Spielversion ertragen.
(sieht ja bald aus wie ein Spiel aus den 90ern )
Die Pop-Ins sind ja leider auch nach wie vor noch vorhanden. Wenn auch vielleicht nicht mehr ganz so exzessiv.

Und bezüglich Grestorn. Er predigt immer: hinnehmen und Fresse halten.
Ob das nun LOD oder (Always-On-)DRM oder sonstwas betrifft. Wenn solche Dinge bei anderen Spielen (ja auch das LOD bei anderen Spielen von Ubisoft) besser gelöst sind, warum sollte man dann so etwas kommentarlos hinnehmen?
Ohne kritische Stimmen gibt's keine Verbesserungen oder gar auch nur die Einhaltung eines Standards.
Und da man schon in genügend Spielen besseres LOD gesehen hat, ist das nicht akzeptabel.

Außerdem geht es ja auch nicht darum zu Meckern um des Meckerns willen.
Manchmal ist einem Hersteller ein bestimmter Fehler nicht mal bewußt, bevor man ihn darauf hinweist.
Allerdings nicht in diesem Fall. Ubisoft dürfte wohl wissen, daß das LOD Grütze ist.

Gut wäre es, wenn sie in einem zukünftigen Update einen Schieberegler einbauen, der für Draw Distance und NPC spawning zuständig ist.
Dann könnte es jeder anpassen, wie er es möchte.
Bei GTA IV ging es ja auch mit dem Verkehr und der Sichtweite. Sogar getrennt regelbar, soweit ich mich erinnere.

@krankyphobious


krankyphobious schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zwecks besserem vergleichen.
Kannst du bitte auf der Karte zeigen oder wenigstens beschreiben, an welchen Stellen du die Bilder aufgnommen hast?

Ich denke aber mal generell ist bei dir und Kerby im System irgendetwas verhunzt.
Diese Darstellung ist einfach nicht normal.

Übrigens hatte ich das Spiel vorher auf HDD bevor ich es auf die SSD rübergezogen habe.
Das einzige was sich geändert hat, waren extrem verkürzte Ladezeiten, aber aufs Texture Streaming hatte es keinen Einfluß.
Soll heißen, die Texturen wurden immer korrekt dargestellt bei mir.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ein LOD ist nun mal notwendig. Wenn man sich  daran stören will, kann man das gerne tun. Man wird dann aber nicht mehr  viel Freude an Spielen haben.


Auch bei LOD gibt es gut und schlecht.

Ein gutes LOD ist unscheinbar und springt einem nicht gleich ins Auge.
Schlechtes LOD? -> siehe AC Unity.

Wenn Extrem-Low-Res-Texturen direkt vor einem Verwendung finden, anstatt wie gedacht für weiter entfernte Objekte, dann ist das einfach Schrott.
Was es bei AC Unity auch besonders auffällig macht, ist diese schwarze Zwischenstufe. Da kommt zwischen zwei Detailstufen meist noch erst eine schwarze Fläche. Warum auch immer.
Sowas fällt mir schon beim rumlaufen auf, da brauch ich mich nicht erst in aller Ruhe hinstellen und die Texturen vergrößern.


----------



## PcGamer512 (21. Januar 2015)

Ich hab mir letzte Woche AC Rouge bei Media Markt gekauft, sieht echt schick aus für PS3 klar man sieht Seile etc das die Flimmern, mich störts aber kein bisschen.

Mir fehlen in den aktuellen AC Games die Wälder wo man rumklettern kann oder Felsen.
Ansonsten sehr spaßig werde noch einige Zeit haben bis ich das Game durchhabe.


----------



## krankyphobious (21. Januar 2015)

@Shub Niggurath: Weiß nicht mehr wo sich diese Orte genau befinden auf der Karte, außer der Brücke. Bin gerade extra dahin gereist um ein Foto der Karte zu schießen, bin aber an einer Stelle hängen geblieben, konnte laufen etc.. aber NUR an einer Stelle (also er lief, bewegte sich aber kein Stück!). Bei den älteren teilen bin ich nie so oft an Orten steckengeblieben wie an diesem Serienteil, völliger murks.
..Davor habe ich aber zwei  andere Stellen markieren können 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinguin (21. Januar 2015)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Mir hat das DLC mein game zerhauen es ist unspielbar nur freeezes etc.
> Ich kann froh sein, dass ich die DISK Version habe



wow an der Performance hat sich wenig bis nichts getan ....aber nun gut ich bewege mich wie auch am Anfang zu Release im spielbaren Bereich 
was den DLC betrifft ganz nett so zb die neue Waffe bzw das neue Tool (erinnert euch das an irgendwen?)
aber habe jetzt nach 2-3 Std keine Lust mehr


----------



## RavionHD (21. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> wow an der Performance hat sich wenig bis nichts getan ....aber nun gut ich bewege mich wie auch am Anfang zu Release im spielbaren Bereich
> was den DLC betrifft ganz nett so zb die neue Waffe bzw das neue Tool (erinnert euch das an irgendwen?)
> aber habe jetzt nach 2-3 Std keine Lust mehr



Schau Dir mal die Beiträge vorher an, stelle Schatten auf Hoch und auf FXAA statt MSAA, dann solltest Du überwiegend stabile 60 Frames haben.

Oder stelle auf 1440P, @max und FXAA, damit sieht es viel besser aus und Du wirst ~35 Frames im Schnitt haben, jedoch nie weniger als 32, macht so auch Spaß, da es einfach umwerfend gut aussieht.


----------



## Kinguin (21. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal die Beiträge vorher an, stelle Schatten auf Hoch und auf FXAA statt MSAA, dann solltest Du überwiegend stabile 60 Frames haben.
> 
> Oder stelle auf 1440P, @max und FXAA, damit sieht es viel besser aus und Du wirst ~35 Frames im Schnitt haben, jedoch nie weniger als 32, macht so auch Spaß, da es einfach umwerfend gut aussieht.



was soll mir das bringen?keine Sorge ich habe schon Ahnung nur ist die Performance immernoch nicht so zufriedenstellend aber was solls
1.ich spiele schon mit FXAA ,MSAA ist einfach Mist bei Unity
die Schatten runterstellen bringt bei mir wenig Performanceschub,aus welchen Gründen auch immer, meine Framerate liegt bei 45fps oft,aber genauso oft bricht sie auch auf 30fps ein
wie ganz am Anfang 
2.
1440p ist mir egal,schon in FHD macht das Probleme,und glaube mit 1440p wird's nicht besser


----------



## RavionHD (21. Januar 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> was soll mir das bringen?keine Sorge ich habe schon Ahnung nur ist die Performance immernoch nicht so zufriedenstellend aber was solls
> 1.ich spiele schon mit FXAA ,MSAA ist einfach Mist bei Unity
> die Schatten runterstellen bringt bei mir wenig Performanceschub,aus welchen Gründen auch immer, meine Framerate liegt bei 45fps oft,aber genauso oft bricht sie auch auf 30fps ein
> wie ganz am Anfang
> ...



Komisch, die Schatten von PCSS auf Hoch stellen bringt einen enormen Performanceschub, das haben hier schon viele bestätigt, hier nochmal das Bild:
Bild: acu_2015_01_20_06_20_kvkif.png - abload.de
Bild: acu_2015_01_20_06_20_9skys.png - abload.de

Dass Du Einbrüche auf 30 hast ist auch komisch, das sollte eigentlich nicht sein, welchen Treiber hast Du?

In 1440P, @max und FXAA kannst Du die Frames halt auf 30 locken und diese sind dann auch absolut stabil (bei mir jedenfalls), hier, Worst Case Szenario vor der Notre Dame:
http://www11.pic-upload.de/21.01.15/sjeyudcnye33.jpg

30 Frames sind ok für das Spiel.

Hier, stabile 60 Frames, mit i7 auch in Szenen mit vielen Menschen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OZoMdXOo8g


----------



## Kinguin (21. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Komisch, die Schatten von PCSS auf Hoch stellen bringt einen enormen Performanceschub, das haben hier schon viele bestätigt,
> Dass Du Einbrüche auf 30 hast ist auch komisch, das sollte eigentlich nicht sein, welchen Treiber hast Du?



den aktuellen Nvidia Treiber ,und auch die aktuellen Patches
Ja PCSS sehe ich aber auch nur bei Dingen wie Ästen zb ,ansonsten fallen die eh nicht auf imo
Nur bringts bei mir keinen Schub,das war aber bei release auch schon so



RavionHD schrieb:


> In 1440P, @max und FXAA kannst Du die Frames halt auf 30 locken und diese sind dann auch absolut stabil (bei mir jedenfalls), hier, Worst Case Szenario vor der Notre Dame:
> http://www11.pic-upload.de/21.01.15/sjeyudcnye33.jpg
> 
> 30 Frames sind ok für das Spiel.
> ...



ja 30fps reichen mir bei solchen Spielen,aber glaube nicht,dass 1440p bei mir auf 30fps läuft,könnte es aber bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren (sonst habe ich das ganz umsonst wieder installiert,der DLC war nicht so motivierend)
ist mir aber auch nicht mehr so wichtig, Auflösung macht für mich auch kein Besseres Spiel ,man nimmt es halt gerne mit,aber AC :U habe ich ja eh schon durch


----------



## RavionHD (21. Januar 2015)

Wenn es bei mir läuft läuft es bei Dir auch, im Grunde haben wir das selbe System mit dem Unterschied dass Du mehr Takt hast, folglich muss es bei Dir sogar etwas besser laufen, im absolutem Worst Case Szenario habe ich in 1440P, @max und FXAA 32 Frames, im Schnitt sind es 35 und auf den Dächern natürlich etwas mehr, aber es ist durchaus spielbar.

Aber komisch dass Du keinen Performanceschub hast zwischen PCSS und Hoch, bei mir und allen anderen ist dieser richtig groß und ich kann dann auch mit relativ stabilen 60 Frames spielen (siehe Video oben).

1440P sorgen halt für ein viel schärferes Bild, die Texturen und Beleuchtung wirkt kräftiger und Unity hat kein gutes AA, aber in 1440P wirkt mit FXAA alles sehr glatt und scharf.


----------



## Kinguin (21. Januar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> 1440P sorgen halt für ein viel schärferes Bild, die Texturen und Beleuchtung wirkt kräftiger und Unity hat kein gutes AA, aber in 1440P wirkt mit FXAA alles sehr glatt und scharf.



und 4k sorgen nochmal für das schärfste und glatteste Bild ,und 8k sorgen nochmal für ein noch schärferes und glätteres Bild (also sogar Steigerung des Superlativs! ),usw 
Ich verstehe was du meinst,aber es ist mir egal,ich habs doch schon durch,und in FHD kams mir jetzt auch nicht unscharf vor ,auch wenn 1440p nochmal besser sind klar 

ansonsten naja denke an TheEvilWithin ,ist nunmal so,finde ich aber nicht schlimm
Ich bin ja nicht der Einzige mit Problemen,aber meine halten sich in Grenzen noch am Pc - und auf den Konsolen läuft es immernoch nicht prickelnd
Nervige Pop Ups und das aggressive LoD stören noch etwas,aber finde Unity insgesamt trotzdem schick
Hoffe allerdings,das war Ubisoft eine Lehre,man hat hier vieles verpatzt,dabei hätte es der beste Teil werden können


----------



## RavionHD (21. Januar 2015)

Das LOD ist in Ubisoft Spielen fast überall relativ aggressiv, bei Unity ist mir nicht viel aufgefallen, aber bei Far Cry 4 merkt man auf Distanz schon eine gewisse Detailarmut.

Mit 1440P meinte ich halt, dass man die Frames dann locken kann und relativ gemütlich spielen kann mit akzeptablen und spielbaren Frames und sehr guter Optik.

Dead Kings läuft btw besser als das Grundspiel, liegt an der vergleichsweise niedrigen Anzahl der NPC's und der eher dunkel gehaltenen Optik, ich fand das Black Flag DLC aber besser als Dead Kings, wobei ich hier ja nur eine Mission gespielt habe, vielleicht wird es ja besser, aber ich bin kein großer Freund von diesem Düsteren in Dead Kings.


----------



## krankyphobious (22. Januar 2015)

Ich komm mal auf das Thema LOD zurück.
Bin seit dem 1.  Serienteil dabei (PC) und bei keinem war das LOD derartig grauenvoll  wie hier!
Selbst der 2. Teil (der ja vieeele Jahre hinter sich hat und natürlich noch die alte Engine hat, nicht wie in diesem Teil) sah besser aus. 
AC 3 hatte ein sehr gutes LOD, Unity sieht dagegen einfach unverschämt schlecht aus. 

Und an meinem Rechner stimmt alles 100%ig. JEDER hat diese Probleme und KEINER sollte sich damit einfach abfinden. Denn wenn ein Spiel auf dem Rechner in einem großen Punkt, der das Spiel auch ausmacht so derart schlecht umgesetzt oder einfach Fehlerhaft ist als ein ziemlich in die jahre gekommes  Spiel ist, da stimmt doch was vorne und hinten nicht. 

Hätten sich nicht nur wenige Spieler sondern auch mehrere beschwert und/oder gesagt "nee ich spiel das nicht mehr bis dieser optisch gar nicht zum Rest passende gräusliche LOD behoben worden ist", dann hätte Ubisoft ganz sicher viel schneller reagiert und wenigstens eine Stellungnahme abgegeben, ob Sie es beheben, wie lang es dauert, oder wir damit auskommen müssen. 

-Denen habe ich mein Problem auch geschildert vor wenigen tagen, aber noch keine Mail erhalten, obwohl dranestand 24-48 stunden in der Regel. Regel, hmm... 


*EDIT: Vergleichsbilder hinzugefügt (falls ich das verlinken darf).*

*AC3*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*AC Unity*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RavionHD (23. Januar 2015)

Also ich hab dieses krasse LoD echt nicht, sowas würde mir sofort auffallen und ich wäre der erste der sich da beschweren würde, aber ich kann mich da echt nicht beschweren.


----------



## Grestorn (23. Januar 2015)

Ich kann das mit dem LOD schon nachvollziehen, siehe diesen Screenshot: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Allerdings denke ich, es ist bei dieser extremen Detaildichte im Nahbereich und bei dieser komplexen Geometrie einfach nicht anders machbar. Man muss immer irgendwo Kompromisse eingehen. AC 3 kommt was die Komplexität angeht nicht im Ansatz in die Nähe von AC:U, aber der Tradeoff ist eben, dass man diese Details auf eine nicht so hohe Entfernung halten kann, wenn man die Hardware nicht überfordern möchte.


----------



## JimSim3 (23. Januar 2015)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> -Denen habe ich mein Problem auch geschildert vor wenigen tagen, aber noch keine Mail erhalten, obwohl dranestand 24-48 stunden in der Regel. Regel, hmm...



Bei mir wurden vor 4 Tagen meine Tickets beantwortet die ich Anfang Dezember gestellt habe... Viel Spaß beim warten.


----------



## RavionHD (23. Januar 2015)

Ich habe das LOD ab und zu bei entfernten Kirchen etwas stark gefunden, aber sonst ist es mir kaum aufgefallen, ich mach ein paar Screens und lade sie zum Vergleich mal hoch.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (23. Januar 2015)

@krankyphobious
In Bezug zu deinen Kommentaren vor deinem letzten Beitrag hier noch mal zu meinen Erfahrungen zuvor:
Oft habe  ich den Wechsel zwischen den Detailstufen mitbekommen (z.B. schwarze  Zwischenfläche bevor die andere Textur erscheint).
Auch das Türme/Kirchen so sche!ße aussehen.
Oder mal einen ziemlich offensichtlich erscheinenden Schatten hier und da.

Habe aber solche Vorkommnisse nie vergrößert.
Was mir bei euren Screens (_*krankyphobious*_ & *-Kerby-*) vorher nicht aufgefallen war.
Dachte immer, das wäre die normal Sicht. Bis ich versuchte den Bildausschnitt nachzustellen (zwecks vergleichen).

Und wäre es in der normalen Sicht wirklich so abscheulich, dann wäre das natürlich noch schlimmer als es ohnehin schon ist.
Allerdings  kenne ich es von anderen Spielen so, daß das LOD auch bei Vergrößerung  entsprechend greift (z.b. Scharfschützengewehr) und einem nicht so eine  Grütze präsentiert
(Nachtrag hierzu: nach weiteren Tests läßt sich  sagen, dies ist meistens der Fall. Aber ich habe es aber auch gehabt  (sehr selten), daß die LOD-Stufe bei Vergrößerung geändert wird.
Wahrscheinlich passiert dies, wenn man sich im Randbereich zur nächsten  Detailstufe befindet. Siehe Bild mit Kirche und Marktunterständen)

Also fassen wir zusammen: das LOD versagt hier auf ganzer Linie. 



krankyphobious schrieb:


> Aber  ich sags mal so: Wenn man nicht auf einem Dach stehen bleibt und die  "schöne" Aussicht genießen will, kriegt man von dem extrem agressiven  LOD nicht viel mit.


 Recht hast du.  





krankyphobious schrieb:


> Das gehört aber trotzdem schleunigst verbessert.


Aber  wenn sie das nach 4 Updates + DLC nicht geregelt bekommen haben, denke  ich, ist es eher unwahrscheinlich, daß sich in der Hinsicht noch etwas  tun wird.



krankyphobious schrieb:


> bin aber an einer  Stelle hängen geblieben, konnte laufen etc.. aber NUR an einer Stelle  (also er lief, bewegte sich aber kein Stück!).


Kenn ich.
Ich hing mal seitlich an Notre Dame.
Konnte in der Luft auf der Stelle laufen.  



Spoiler



Hier, extra mit meiner Hinterwaldleitung @ Neuland-Speed hochgeladen:

*The Glitch B!tch struck again!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mYz7j21Lpho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Ich wollte hochklettern, bin dann irgendwie abgerutscht und das war das Resultat.

_(Leider kein Ton, da ich fix den Camcorder zur Hand nehmen mußte.
Von daher wäre also sowieso kein In-Game-Sound hörbar gewesen.)


_Wie ich feststellen mußte, gibt es leider eine 25 Bilder/Beitrag-Begrenzung.Deshalb *hier* weitere *Notre Dame Glitch-Bildchen*.





krankyphobious schrieb:


> Weiß nicht mehr wo sich  diese Orte genau befinden auf der Karte
> 
> ..Davor habe ich aber zwei  andere Stellen markieren können


Ich konnte die Stellen finden.
War gar nicht so schwer, sind ja genug Anhaltspunkte auf den Bildern

Übrigens: Als ich dein 2tes Kartenbild angeguckt habe, wollte ich reinzoomen. 

Außerdem noch was zu dem Phänomen, daß das LOD oft in der Mitte besser ist:
Das LOD ist wie ein (Halb)kreis, den man mit/vor sich herumschiebt.
Direkt vor der Spielfigur ist der Radius oft weit genug, um die dort liegenden Objekte in der höheren Detailstufe darzustellen.

Genrell ist die LOD-Abstufung aber einfach zu grob.
Da geht es von '_nah_' direkt auf '_weit entfernt_'.
Es müßte feinere Zwischenstufen geben.


_Bilder der Stellen im Direkvergleich:_


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es liegt nur ein Schritt zwischen den beiden Bildern!

Man achte links auf das Haus mit den drei Fenstern in der Mitte und rechts auf die Holzrampe. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso steht dein Figur eigentlich höher?
Hast du dich auf eine Kiste gestellt? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schau dir mal links die gezackten Bäume an!
Sind das bloß Sprites oder was? 


_Stellen:_ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Alle Bilder mit folgenden Einstellungen:_

```
Umgebung            =  Ultra

Texturen            =  Ultra

Schatten            =   PCSS

Umgebungsverdeckung =  HBAO+

Kantenglättung      =   FXAA

Bloom               =     An
```



Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
Die höhere Auflösung sorgt für eine bessere „Nebelverteilung“ und macht das schäbige LOD mini-mini-minmal weniger auffällig (vllt. hast du aber auch einfach nur was am Kontrast gemacht?).

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -



krankyphobious schrieb:


> Und an meinem Rechner stimmt alles 100%ig.


So war das auchn nicht gemeint ich meinte softwareseitig.
Wie oft ist die Ursache für ein Problem nicht einfach nur ein (automat.) gesetztes Häkchen irgendwo, in irgendeinem Programm.
Manchmal auch nur ein vermurkster Registry-Eintrag. Also irgendetwas simples, nachdem man sich bisweilen kaputtsuchen kann.



krankyphobious schrieb:


> JEDER hat diese Probleme und KEINER sollte sich damit einfach abfinden.


Stimmt!
Ich habe seit Anbeginn die selbe Meinung vertreten.
Ich konnte mich leider nicht eher zu Wort melden, weil ich erst mal deine Bilder nachstellen mußte.

Glaube mir, das ist Arbeit. 



krankyphobious schrieb:


> Hätten sich nicht nur wenige Spieler sondern auch mehrere beschwert und/oder gesagt "nee ich spiel das nicht mehr bis dieser optisch gar nicht zum Rest passende gräusliche LOD behoben worden ist", dann hätte Ubisoft ganz sicher viel schneller reagiert und wenigstens eine Stellungnahme abgegeben, ob Sie es beheben, wie lang es dauert, oder wir damit auskommen müssen.


 Die werden sehr wohl wissen, wie schäbig das LOD ist.



krankyphobious schrieb:


> *(falls ich das verlinken darf).*


Warum sollten diese Bilder nicht erlaubt sein?

_Direktvergleich:_


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das dritte Bild zeigt die Gegend, nachdem ich die Vergrößerung angewandt habe.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein fetter *Spalt* in der Kirche!

Nicht der erste, der mir aufgefallen ist.
Gibt ja sogar welche bei den Figuren._ 


Stelle:_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Bildermachen erfolgte mit den selben Einstellungen wie weiter oben angegeben._



@DLC

- Den Granatwerfer finde ich reichlich übertrieben. Aber das ist ja nicht das erste Mal bei AC, daß so etwas Einzug hält.

- Die Laterne/das Artefakt kann nicht mit nach Paris genommen werden.

So richtig dunkle Räume hat(te) man aber ja sowieso nicht.
Meist diente die Lampe nur, um irgendwelches Viehzeug zu verjagen.
Gut wäre gewesen, wenn man auch Katakomben hätte, wo man ohne Laterne einen Scheißdreck sieht.



Spoiler



Auch kann man abseits vom Tempel keine Feinde mit dem Artefakt von Fledermäusen zerhäckseln lassen.





Kinguin schrieb:


> was den DLC betrifft ganz nett so zb die neue Waffe bzw das neue Tool (erinnert euch das an irgendwen?)


An John Rambo?



RavionHD schrieb:


> Oder stelle auf 1440P, @max und FXAA, damit sieht es viel besser aus und [...] macht  so auch Spaß, da es einfach umwerfend gut aussieht.


Stimmt schon.
Je höher die Auflösung, desto mehr relativiert sich die Unschärfe.



RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich habe das LOD ab und zu bei entfernten Kirchen etwas stark gefunden, aber sonst ist es mir kaum aufgefallen


Habe ich auch erst gedacht.
Ich hatte zunächst nicht bemerkt, daß _*krankyphobious*_ und _*-Kerby-*_ die Vergößerung benutzt haben bis ich die Bilder nachstellen wollte.
Sonst habe ich aber schon oft genug wechselnde Texturen oder aufploppende Schatten beobachtet.

Und bei der Kleidung von manchen NPCs, da reicht manchmal nur eine leichte Änderung des Blickwinkels (z.B. wenn man nur da steht und Arno durch seine Animation den Winkel & den Bildausschnitt minimal verändert) und schon sieht man, wie sich die Details ändern.
Man könnte meinen die Klamotten leben!  



RavionHD schrieb:


> ich mach ein paar Screens und lade sie zum Vergleich mal hoch.


Ja, mach das mal.
Bitte an den selben Stellen.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Allerdings denke ich, es ist bei dieser extremen Detaildichte im Nahbereich und bei dieser komplexen Geometrie einfach nicht anders machbar. Man muss immer irgendwo Kompromisse eingehen. AC 3 kommt was die Komplexität angeht nicht im Ansatz in die Nähe von AC:U, aber der Tradeoff ist eben, dass man diese Details auf eine nicht so hohe Entfernung halten kann, wenn man die Hardware nicht überfordern möchte.


Der Sprung zur nächsten Detailstufe ist aber viel zu groß und scheinbar gibt es auch nur zwei Stufen.
Es geht von Ultra Hoch zu Ultra Scheußlich.

Mehr Feinabstufungen sowie ein Regler wären daher sinnvoll.
So könnte es jeder nach seinen Wünschen einstellen.  Wem die Leistungseinbrüche zu hoch sind, der läßt die Einstellung halt auf Standard andere könnten aber somit den Radius der höchsten Detailstufe erhöhen, genug Pferdestärken im Rechner vorausgesetzt natürlich.

Ein Regler für die Menschenmengen könnten sie dann auch gleich mit bringen.
Ich habe auch wo gelesen, daß damals gar nicht so viele Leute in Paris gewohnt haben.
Große Stadt ja, aber nicht ansatzweise mit heute vergleichbar.
Ubisoft hat wahrscheinlich heutige Einwohnerzahlen als Maßstab genommen.


----------



## Kinguin (23. Januar 2015)

Shub Niggurath schrieb:


> Je höher die Auflösung, desto mehr relativiert sich die Unschärfe.
> .



erstmal zu dem John Rambo,ich meinte eigentlich bloss die Öllampe,die erinnerte mich an Zelda
diese neue Waffe (Guillotine Kanone) passt auch so gar nicht ins Setting ,bei den Menschenmassen bin ich mir nicht sicher,für mich wirkt aber Paris auch zu übertrieben
im 18.Jh ebten nicht so viele Menschen  in Paris (ca 500.000-700.000 habe ich mal gelesen,aber bin mir nicht sicher) ,aber schon gar nicht in dieser Zeit der franz. Revolution ,wo viele Menschen in niedrigeren Ständen auf Grund von Hungersnot,Kriegen und Epidemien gestorben sind

und höhere Auflösungen sorgen zwar für ein schärferes Bild
aber dann sollte man eher von einer nativen Auflösung ausgehen,DS (was im Grunde ja AA ist) sorgt für ein Bild mit weniger Geflimmer,aber ist auch etwas unschärfer


----------



## Körschgen (23. Januar 2015)

Kann mittlerweile nach genauerem Hinsehen die LOD Probleme nachvollziehen, kam bei mir jetzt auch verstärkt vor.
Viel schlimmer finde ich aber die Detail Armut der Passanten...
Das sieht einfach Kacke aus..
Also das Spiel ist schon sehr Buggy...


----------



## Grestorn (23. Januar 2015)

Das sind keine Bugs in dem Sinne sondern einfach Kompromisse zwischen Performance und Optik. Ein Bug wäre, wenn etwas nicht wie gewünscht funktioniert. Das sollte man schon unterscheiden.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (23. Januar 2015)

Der Aufzug war sehr glitchig und katapultierte mich ins Gemäuer unterhalb eines Seitenbogens von Notre Dame. 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Kinguin schrieb:


> bei den Menschenmassen bin ich mir nicht sicher,für mich wirkt aber Paris auch zu übertrieben
> im 18.Jh ebten nicht so viele Menschen  in Paris (ca 500.000-700.000 habe ich mal gelesen,aber bin mir nicht sicher) ,aber schon gar nicht in dieser Zeit der franz. Revolution ,wo viele Menschen in niedrigeren Ständen auf Grund von Hungersnot,Kriegen und Epidemien gestorben sind


um die 600k steht hier in der Tabelle:
Demographics of Paris - Historical Population



Kinguin schrieb:


> und höhere Auflösungen sorgen zwar für ein schärferes Bild


Nur zur Klarstellung: mit der Relativierung der Unschärfe bezog ich mich auf FXAA.



Kinguin schrieb:


> aber dann sollte man eher von einer nativen Auflösung ausgehen,DS (was im Grunde ja AA ist) sorgt für ein Bild mit weniger Geflimmer,aber ist auch etwas unschärfer


Ja, klar.
Deswegen stellt man ja bei DS auch entsprechend das LOD Bias im Nv Inspector ein.

Jedenfalls sieht das Bild auf meinem Monitor (Breite 2560 px) knackig aus und die Verfeinerung der Details durch Auflösungserhöhung ist auf meinem Monitor gut sichtbar.
Sowas sieht man auch immer gut bei feinen Linien.
Je niedriger die Auflösung, desto dicker sind die.
Bzw. sie werden zerhackstückelt dargestellt, wenn die Auflösung zu grob ist.

Gut möglich das DS bei FHD nicht so der Brüller ist, wenn die DS-Auflösung ein zu hohes Vielfaches von der nativen beträgt.
Naja, so oder so, „echte“ Auflösung ist natürlich durch nichts zu ersetzen.
Aber DS tut es erstmal und ich sehe es auch als Optikplus.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Das sind keine Bugs in dem Sinne sondern einfach Kompromisse zwischen Performance und Optik. Ein Bug wäre, wenn etwas nicht wie gewünscht funktioniert. Das sollte man schon unterscheiden.


Glitch = Fehler, der stört, aber keine Auswirkung auf die eigentliche Funktion hat; z.B. Graphikfehler
Bug = Fehler, der die Funktionsweise (unter bestimmten Umständen) beeinträchtigt oder vollständig zum Erliegen bringt; z.B. Crash to Desktop
_ (das sind zumindest meine Erkenntnisse)_

Wenn er die aufploppenden Leute bzw. die aufploppende Kleidung meint, dann stört das die Immersion schon gewaltig.
Beeinträchtigt aber natürlich nicht die Funktionsweise des Spiels.
Durch die Straßen rennend sind bei mir nicht wenige Leute direkt neben der Spielfigur „erschienen“.

Nur weil ein Spiel nicht abschmiert, heißt es ja nicht zwangsläufig, daß es für manch einen nicht ähnlich schlimm sein kann. 
Also, so schlimm, daß man es beiseite legen muß. Auch unspielbar genannt.
Das ist natürlich genauso subjektiv, wie die Ansicht, daß unter 30 FPS unspielbar ist usw. usf.


----------



## krankyphobious (23. Januar 2015)

*@Shub Niggurath: *
Erstmal Danke für das sehr ausführliche beschildern, du sprichst mir wortwörtlich aus der Seele!
...zu deiner Frage wo ich auf dem Dach war: Ich stand vermutlich auf einer Kiste oder meiner ist einfach großgewachsen 

Und das mit den Bäumen, die einfach wie 2D Fassaden aussehen wollte ich gestern Abend noch in Netz stellen, hatte es sogar markiert. 
Hier für alle anderen zur Verdeutlichung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich sags mal so, das Spiel ist von vorne bis hinten keine Vollversion die man am Markt verkaufen würde, sondern einfach eine Alpha/-Beta Version. 
Denn die Entwickler, die natürlich viel Wert auf die Optik legen (sieht man ja einfach an den unglaublich wunderschön modellierten Innenräumen) kotzen sich beim umsehen in der Stadt mit sehr hoher wahrscheinlichkeit aus 

Das ist kein Kompromiss, das ist einfach ein unfertiges Spiel. LOD was einem Rechner von 1998 gut stehen würde...Kompromiss..
Stellt euch mal vor, das Spiel wird so beworben, mit solchen Screenshots..


----------



## -Kerby- (23. Januar 2015)

Oah, das Bild ist ja der Horror ^^
Es sieht schon viel schlimmer aus, als bei mir. 
Leider dauert es sooo lange, bis AC Unity runtergeladen ist und ich keine neuen Bilder mal hochladen kann.
Mit 6500 Internet kann das man seine Tage dauern 

Ich werd verrückt. Der bringt mich noch auf die Palme.
Kompromiss? Wo ist den bitte die lautstarke Stimme der Vernuft der PC-Spieler?
Nehmen wir heutzutage einfach alles hin?


----------



## anberg (23. Januar 2015)

weiß hier jemand ob noch an weiteren android versionen gearbeitet wird? die app gibt es leider nicht für htc one mini -.-


----------



## Shub Niggurath (23. Januar 2015)

krankyphobious schrieb:


> ...zu deiner Frage wo ich auf dem Dach  war: Ich stand vermutlich auf einer Kiste oder meiner ist einfach  großgewachsen


Das witzige ist ja, daß ich genau auf der Giebelspitze stand.
Ich frage mich echt, wie es sein kann daß deine Figur mehr als einen Kopf größer ist. 
Das mit der Kiste geht ja nicht.  



-Kerby- schrieb:


> Oah, das Bild ist ja der Horror ^^
> Es sieht schon viel schlimmer aus, als bei mir.


Bist du dir da auch ganz sicher? 

Du kannst ja noch mal bei meinem Vergleich nachsehen.
Da ist das ganze hochaufgelöst zu sehen.
Sozusagen hochaufgelöste Grütze. 

Jedenfalls unterscheidet es sich nicht.



-Kerby- schrieb:


> Leider dauert es sooo lange, bis AC Unity runtergeladen ist und ich keine neuen Bilder mal hochladen kann.


Hast du es letztens vor Wut von der Platte gehauen? 



-Kerby- schrieb:


> Mit 6500 Internet kann das man seine Tage dauern


Das kenne ich.
Heißt bei mir offiziell '6000' gehen aber nur 3000 (384 KB/s) durch. 



RavionHD schrieb:


> ich mach ein paar Screens und lade sie zum Vergleich mal hoch.


Ganz vergessen

_Bitte beachten:_
_*Aus der entgegengesetzten Richtung des zu „photographierenden“ Objektes nähern!*_

Beispiel:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonst kann es passieren, daß man schon zu nahe dran war und die höhere Detailstufe bereits geladen ist und auch geladen bleibt, da man sich im Überlappungsbereich*** befindet.

Dies ist bei mir zum Beispiel bei dem Bild mit der Kirche und den Markthallen vorgekommen, da ich aus der Richtung des Marktes kam.
Ich mußte mich dann zunächst erstmal entgegengesetzt entfernen und dann wieder umkehren, damit wieder das niedrige LOD dargestellt wurde.

*Das nur zur Info, um gut vergleichbare Ergebnisse zu erzielen.* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*** _Überlappungsbereich_ bedeutet:

_Man geht z.B. einen Schritt vorwärts und die Detailstufe ändert sich.
Nun könnte man schlußfolgern, daß man einfach wieder einen Schritt zurückgeht, um die Detailstufe wieder zu senken. Dem ist aber nicht so! Man muß jetzt 5 oder mehr Schritte wieder zurückgehen, um den Wechsel der Detailstufe zurück zum vorherigen Zustand zu erzwingen.

Das Umschalten erfolgt also nicht schrittgenau sondern erst nach einigen Schritten.
Ergo ist der Überlappungsbereich einige Schritte lang/breit._



_PS:_
Sorry fürs lange Geschwafel, aber das LOD in AC Unity ist schon eine Wissenschaft für sich. 

Es wäre aber auch echt interessant zu sehen, was für Bilder andere unter exakt den gleich Bedingungen liefern.



- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -



RavionHD schrieb:


> Dead Kings läuft btw besser als das Grundspiel,  liegt an der vergleichsweise niedrigen Anzahl der NPC's und der eher  dunkel gehaltenen Optik


Kann ich nicht bestätigen.



RavionHD schrieb:


> aber ich bin kein großer Freund von diesem Düsteren in Dead Kings.


Wieso? Düster fetzt doch gerade. 

Und das mit den Katakomben ist eigentlich ganz interessant.
Hebt sich auch mehr vom Hauptspiel ab.
Was ja positiv ist.



Noch was anderes:
Weiß jemand, wann überhaupt ein neues Update kommen soll?
Auch ob dann Tessellation dabei sein wird?

Hier steht jedenfalls nichts darüber:
Assassin's Creed - Live Updates


----------



## JimSim3 (23. Januar 2015)

Shub Niggurath schrieb:


> @DLC
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe war in der Laterne war so nen Apfel und den schickt Arno gleich im Anschluss im Video nach Kairo... Und ohne Apfel kein Auflade-Gegner-Grillen 





> Noch was anderes:
> Weiß jemand, wann überhaupt ein neues Update kommen soll?
> Auch ob dann Tessellation dabei sein wird?
> 
> ...




Ich hab was von nächster Woche gehört... Das soll wohl ein Support-Mitarbeiter in irgendeinem Ticket zu irgendjemanden mal gesagt haben... Da Ubi sonst ja sämtliche Kommunikation eingestellt hat. Gibt's leider keine verlässlichen Infos.


----------



## -Kerby- (23. Januar 2015)

Ja, das war halt speziell auf Krankys Bild bezogen

Nene, ich habe einfach mal Windows neuinstalliert, da ich sehen wollte, ob dadurch Unity besser laufen wird,
aber aus diesem Grund könnte ich es auch machen


----------



## RavionHD (24. Januar 2015)

Unity läuft mit Schatten auf Hoch statt PCSS bei mir mit sehr stabilen 60 Frames, jedoch ist mir an einigen Stellen nun auch das aggressive LOD aufgefallen, hier z.Bsp. links im Bild:
Pic-Upload.de - ACU-2015-01-24-01-17-26-08.jpg

Ich bin echt froh dass die GTX970 genug Power hat um das Spiel in "2K" (doppelte FullHD Auflösung - 2712*1526)  flüssig darzustellen, da es echt toll aussieht, alles wirkt viel schärfer und kräftiger wie zuvor, 1080P sieht dagegen echt alt aus.
http://www11.pic-upload.de/24.01.15/vfb3lc9hq6j.jpg
http://www11.pic-upload.de/24.01.15/7ptzwv6q4oag.jpg


----------



## Yan04 (27. Januar 2015)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Sodele, hat ubisoft wieder mal gehörig verhauen, kann das Game nun nichtmehr zocken da nurnoch drops und sekundenlange hänger auftreten.
> Ich frag mich echt langsam was die eigentlich können, die sollten mal die ganze mannschaft rausschmeißen kann doch nicht sein das sie es mit 1.4 geschafft haben und jetzt wieder verhauen haben und nur hänger auftreten und das zocken auf niedrig kaum möglich ist (vorher high)



Bei mir ist es ähnlich
Vor dem DLC lief es eigentlich ganz gut. Doch jetzt hab ich in absolut unregelmäßigen Abständen heftige Grafikfehler. Manchmal nach 15 Minuten, manchmal aber auch gar keine. Außerdem fällt ab und zu die GPU Auslastung dramatisch ab, was zu heftigen Rucklern führt.
In beiden Fällen hilft einfaches Neustarten des Spiels.

Macht leider gar keinen Spaß mehr, weil man immer im Hinterkopf hat, dass ja wieder eines der beiden o.g. Probleme auftreten könnte.


----------



## -Kerby- (27. Januar 2015)

Nachdem ich nun Win installiert habe, keine Verbesserung ^^
Also habe weiterhin diese Ruckler und aggressives LOD.
Puh, weiß nicht was ich noch machen soll 
Vil beißt es sich mit i-einem Programm... aber da ist ja nix schlimmes drauf.


----------



## Körschgen (27. Januar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Das sind keine Bugs in dem Sinne sondern einfach Kompromisse zwischen Performance und Optik. Ein Bug wäre, wenn etwas nicht wie gewünscht funktioniert. Das sollte man schon unterscheiden.



Also das "buggy" bezog sich allgemein auf das Spiel...
NPCs die sich an Kanten/Leitern festbuggen...genauso wie die Spielfigur selbst...
Zum Teil springt der Kollege mehrere Meter ausm Stand, andere kleine Hindernisse schafft er gar nich...
Die Kamera ist stellenweise auch recht nervig.
Und die Pop-ups und Texturnachlader sind stellenweise ebenfalls als Bug zu sehen...

Nervt euch eigentlich auch das Geldsystem?
Bin irgendwie aus versehen im DLC gelandet (habe glaube ich die falsche schnellreise genommen) - und steh jetzt ohne Kohle da und muss alles ohne Heilung und co spielen...


----------



## Shub Niggurath (28. Januar 2015)

-Kerby- schrieb:


> Also habe weiterhin diese Ruckler und aggressives LOD.


Naja, an dem LOD wirste wohl nix verändern können.
In der ini und der xml kann man ja ' nen Scheißdreck anpassen.

Bei Far Cry 3 ging das wunderbar.
(um mal ein anderes Ubi-Spiel zum Vergleich ranzuziehen)

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Leute mir ist noch was aufgefallen was tierischst nervt.
Diese Unschärfe ist einfach nur scheußlich.
Nicht „60 FPS gehen auf die Augen“ *, sondern sowas!

Und es läßt sich _natürlich_ nicht abschalten! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Chromatic Aberration

Übrigens, soweit ich das gelesen hatte, scheint auch _*Dying Light*_ diesen Chromatic-Aberration-Müll zu haben!

Ist das ein _neuer Trend_?

So wie Motion Blur (ebenso ekelhaft und nutzlos!) überall reinzuknallen.



_PS:
Diese Sche!ße ist aber nur bei Dead Kings, nicht im Hauptspiel!_
_ Mir ist das von Anfang an aufgefallen, nur wußte ich nicht mehr, wie die Grütze hieß, bis ich wieder drüber stolperte, als ich etwas zu Dying Light las._



* alte Konsoleroweisheit


----------



## krankyphobious (3. Februar 2015)

Bei einigen Spielen ist dieß der Fall, wie in Payday 2, Alien: Isolation, Dying Light, Life is Strange usw. 
Völlig unverständlich, viel schlimmerer Effekt als noch  Motion Blur. Ist wie ins Kino zu gehen und den 3D-Film *OHNE *3D-Brille anzuschauen 
Aber man gewöhnt sich ein bisschen dran, wenn einem dafür das Spiel fesselt. Muss aber dennoch schleunigst abgeschafft werden der "Trend".


----------



## -Kerby- (3. Februar 2015)

Naja, das LOD kann mir auch egal sein.
Mich stört deutlich mehr diese Ruckler.
Als nach 10min kommt es zu 3-4 Sekunden Rucklern, also einfach Freeze und dann gehts weiter.
Finde ich nicht normal und kann es einfach nirgendwie beheben.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (4. Februar 2015)

-Kerby- schrieb:


> Mich stört deutlich mehr diese Ruckler.
> Als nach 10min kommt es zu 3-4 Sekunden Rucklern, also einfach Freeze und dann gehts weiter.


Bei mir kommt das nicht vor, wobei meine Graka volle Brett übertaktet ist (was ja bisweilen manche Spiele auch nicht mögen).
Das Einzige, wo es mal zu Hänger kommt, ist, wenn ich ALT+TAB aus dem Spiel gemacht habe und dann nach einer langen langen Zeit (inzwischen Firefox mit hunderten Tabs offen gehabt usw. usf.) wieder ins Spiel zurückkehre.
Dann kommt es zu Hängern, aber die sind unter einer Sekunde lang.
Ob sich das dann legt oder nicht, weiß ich jetzt gar nicht mehr.
Ich starte dann einfach das Spiel noch mal neu, geht ja fix mit SSD und Unity speichert praktischerweise eh an jeder Ecke.



-Kerby- schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht normal und kann es einfach nirgendwie beheben.


Finde ich auch nicht.
Vllt. liegt's doch an der 970?
Solche Extremhänger von mehreren Sekunden habe, soweit ich mich erinnere, nur von Besitzern der GTX 970 gelesen.


Wie ist es eigentlich um ein Update für Unity bestellt?
Kommt da noch mal was?
Ob nun wegen dem LOD, Freezes oder Tessellation bzw. am besten natürlich alles zusammen, ein Update ist langsam mal überfällig.

Stimmt es eigentlich, daß das LOD auf dem PC verhunzt wurde und es bei der Konsolenversion besser ist?


----------



## PcGamer512 (6. Februar 2015)

Ist echt krass wie dieser Kacksupport von Ubisoft sich nach 1 Monat wegen einem Problem hier in dem Game nicht meldet.
Wenn nächste Woche keine Antwort kommt, werde ich mal ne Mail an die Chefetage schreiben, dass kann nicht angehen, erst nen Schrottgame rausbringen und dann nicht supporten.

Was ist überhaupt mit nem weiteren Update für Tesselation oder die ganzen bugs wird wohl eh nichts mehr kommen


----------



## -Kerby- (6. Februar 2015)

Lass stecken.

Die arbeiten doch eh alle schon am übernächsten AC-Teil
und damit meine ich nicht das, dass in London spielt.


----------



## Master451 (7. Februar 2015)

Also es hieß im Ubi-Forum, dass der Patch 1.5 in Arbeit wäre, allerdings kann man keine ETA nennen... Irgendwann in den nächsten Wochen... Soll aber nicht so sehr die Performance verbessern, sondern eher Bugs fixen...
[IMPORTANT] AC:Unity Current Known Issues - Updates to topic | Forums

Ich hoffe einfach, dass die jetzt bei Unity aufgetretenen Probleme vor allem darauf beruhen, dass hier eine neue Engine verwendet wurde, die noch ein paar Probleme hat... In den nächsten Teilen haben die Programmierer dann mehr Erfahrung mit dieser und alles läuft hoffentlich besser...
Und zum Thema Arbeiten an Nachfolger oder Nachnachfolger, Ubi hat genug Studios und die Spiele werden auch nicht in nem Jahr entwickelt... Unity hat glaub ich 3 Jahre gebraucht (und hat immer noch so seine Problemchen)

Unity läuft bei mir eigentlich recht gut (i7-3770, 7970 GHz), ich hab nach Patch 1.4 und dem Omega-Treiberupdate die Einstellungen nicht weiter hochgestellt, spiele es glaub ich immer noch auf 1920x1080, FXAA, Hoch, Schatten niedrig und SSAO und habe eigentlich immer so 40-50 FPS, also völlig spielbar... Sicher kann man vielleicht die Settings noch höher stellen, aber dann ruckelt es vielleicht in bestimmten Situationen und darauf hab ich keine Lust...

Mir fehlen jetzt noch einige Ko-op-Missionen, bloß ich stelle immer fest, dass ich inzwischen kaum mehr ein Spiel finde, so muss ich dann die ganzen Dinger privat alleine spielen (übrigens gut gelöst von Ubi, die für 2 Spieler schafft man in der Regel auch alleine bei guter Ausrüstung)... Wie lange dauert es bei euch, bis ihr ein Ko-op Game gefunden habt und wann sind die Chancen denn am größten?


----------



## PcGamer512 (7. Februar 2015)

Steckd dieses LOD in der Engine drin oder ist das ein Art Zusatzmodul was eingebaut wurde?

Es kann doch nicht sein das viele Entwickler das hinkriegen nur die von Ubisoft nach 4 AC Spielen noch nicht, oder ist das so schwer zu optimieren?


----------



## Grestorn (7. Februar 2015)

"LOD" = Level of Detail ist ein Feature, das nahezu jede Engine mitbringt und auch unerlässlich ist. Man kann die 3D Welt nicht mit unbegrenzter Detailtreue in unbegrenzter Entfernung vom Spieler rendern lassen, das packt keine aktuelle Grafikkarte und wäre auch unsinnig. 

Deswegen gibt es Algorithmen, dass ab einer gewissen Entfernung vom Spieler die Texturen niedriger aufgelöst werden (= MipMapping). Das ist die einfachste Form von LOD. Außerdem werden einfachere Meshes verwendet, also die 3D Strukturen selbst werden simpler. Z.B. statt einer voll ausmodellierten Fassade mit Fenstern, Mauervorsprüngen etc. eben nur eine flache Ebene auf der die Fenster aufgemalt sind. 

Das Problem bei AC:U ist, dass die Entfernung, bei der diese Vereinfachungen stattfinden, noch so nah ist, dass man sie gut sehen kann. Manche stört das, ich persönlich finde das nicht sonderlich störend, da es nur auffällt, wenn man darauf achtet. 

Bei den meisten Engines kann man einstellen, wie stark und ab welcher Entfernung das LOD wirkt. Das wird bei AC:U auch gehen, aber leider scheinen diese Werte von außen nicht zu beinflussen zu sein. In anderen Spielen geht das über .ini Dateien etc.


----------



## PcGamer512 (7. Februar 2015)

Grestorn schrieb:


> "LOD" = Level of Detail ist ein Feature, das nahezu jede Engine mitbringt und auch unerlässlich ist. Man kann die 3D Welt nicht mit unbegrenzter Detailtreue in unbegrenzter Entfernung vom Spieler rendern lassen, das packt keine aktuelle Grafikkarte und wäre auch unsinnig.
> 
> Deswegen gibt es Algorithmen, dass ab einer gewissen Entfernung vom Spieler die Texturen niedriger aufgelöst werden (= MipMapping). Das ist die einfachste Form von LOD. Außerdem werden einfachere Meshes verwendet, also die 3D Strukturen selbst werden simpler. Z.B. statt einer voll ausmodellierten Fassade mit Fenstern, Mauervorsprüngen etc. eben nur eine flache Ebene auf der die Fenster aufgemalt sind.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Erklärung .

Eine Funktion womit man das im Spielmenü selber einstellen kann wäre cool, dann kann jeder entscheiden nach welcher Entfernung es anschlagen darf und wann nicht.
Je besser der PC desto besser das Lod und umgekehrt.


----------



## abe15 (9. Februar 2015)

Diese LOD Geschichte wäre im Prinzip gar nicht so ärgerlich, wenn wenigstens alle Versionen von AC: Unity das selbe Problem hätten. Da nun offenbar aber ganz besonders AMD-Kartennutzer mit Matschtexturen zu kämpfen haben und ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiß, dass die PS 4 Version dieses Problem nicht in der stärke hat, bin ich mehr als sauer. Nun gab es schon einige Wochen keinen Patch. Ich habe das Spiel jedenfalls seit Monaten nicht mehr angerührt.


----------



## Grestorn (9. Februar 2015)

abe15: Ich glaube, das ist eher Einbildung. Ich hab auf meinen 980ern ebenfalls sichtbare LOD Effekte und ich glaube auch nicht, dass sie bei AMD Karten stärker oder bei der Konsole weniger stark ausgeprägt sind. 

Ich kann auch nicht wirklich verstehen, wieso Dich das so sehr stört. Mir fällt das LOD wie gesagt nur auf, wenn ich absichtlich darauf achte. Im normalen Spiel bemerkt man es kaum und ich freue mich viel eher an der enormen Detailverliebtheit in der Grafik unmittelbar um mich herum als mich über flache Fassaden in 200 m Entfernung zu ärgern.


----------



## RavionHD (9. Februar 2015)

Beim nächsten mal bauen sie am Besten einen LoD Regler ein.


----------



## PcGamer512 (9. Februar 2015)

Krank was da an Patches kam.
Kann zusätzlich zu dem Game was auf den DVDs war noch knappe 27GB laden inkl. des gratis DLCs was ca 3GB hatte.


----------



## FortuneHunter (19. Februar 2015)

So eben auf Gamestar gelesen: Patch 1.5. entfernt die Voraussetzungen für die Initates- und CompanionApp- Truhen, so werden sie für jeden Spieler zugänglich.

Hier die kompletten Patch-Notes:


> *Patch-Notes für Assassin's Creed Unity (Patch #5)*
> 
> *Stability & performance*
> 
> ...


----------



## RavionHD (20. Februar 2015)

Na endlich kann man alle Truhen öffnen.

Beim nächsten Spiel bitte keine solche Idee mehr bitte.


----------



## PcGamer512 (20. Februar 2015)

Der Patch bringt immer wieder neue PRobleme mit sich.

Sekundenlange freezes
Dieselben hässligen 10x10 pixel matschtexturen undundund.

Die kriegen es einfach nicht hin und nach jedem Patch hab ich über 5 fps weniger.


----------



## RavionHD (26. Februar 2015)

Komisch, bei mir haben gerade die neuen Treiber nochmal ordentlich Frames dazugepackt, hab nun relativ stabile 60 Frames in 1080P und maximalen Details mit FXAA und Schatten auf Hoch statt PCSS.


----------



## PcGamer512 (26. Februar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Komisch, bei mir haben gerade die neuen Treiber nochmal ordentlich Frames dazugepackt, hab nun relativ stabile 60 Frames in 1080P und maximalen Details mit FXAA und Schatten auf Hoch statt PCSS.



Liegt wohl an der Grafikkarte, die ist mir übrigens auch vor 2 tagen zusammen mit dem Netzteil explodiert. War wie Silvester mit dem knall und den lichtblitzen sowie dem Gestank xD nur der schreckfaktor war heftig
Kann jetzt erstmal min 3 Wochen warten bis ich die komplette Hardware wieder bekomme.


----------



## RavionHD (26. Februar 2015)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Liegt wohl an der Grafikkarte, die ist mir übrigens auch vor 2 tagen zusammen mit dem Netzteil explodiert. War wie Silvester mit dem knall und den lichtblitzen sowie dem Gestank xD nur der schreckfaktor war heftig
> Kann jetzt erstmal min 3 Wochen warten bis ich die komplette Hardware wieder bekomme.



Na herzlichen Göückwunsch.

Mit neuer Hardware wird das Spiel auch sicher viel besser laufen, die Probleme lagen in Deinem Fall wohl wirklich nur an der Hardware.


----------



## PcGamer512 (27. Februar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Na herzlichen Göückwunsch.
> 
> Mit neuer Hardware wird das Spiel auch sicher viel besser laufen, die Probleme lagen in Deinem Fall wohl wirklich nur an der Hardware.



Das war lediglich Ironie oder?


----------



## RavionHD (27. Februar 2015)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Das war lediglich Ironie oder?



Natürlich.

Passiert leider, mir ist auch schon einmal der Ram kaputt geworden, ist schon lange her, aber das kann leider schonmal passieren.

Das Gute ist dass stattdessen meist Neues Besseres kommt.


----------



## PcGamer512 (28. Februar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Natürlich.
> 
> Passiert leider, mir ist auch schon einmal der Ram kaputt geworden, ist schon lange her, aber das kann leider schonmal passieren.
> 
> Das Gute ist dass stattdessen meist Neues Besseres kommt.



Wäre cool wenn dies so wäre.

Ein Bekannter meint die Leute machen sich meistens nicht die Mühe es zu prüfen die Teile weren direkt in die Tonne gekloppt und man bekommt ganz neues.
Andererseits kosten Hardware wofür man z.B. 800€ kauft in der Produktion zusammen max 100€.


----------



## I3uschi (10. März 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir jetzt gerade nochmal 8GB Ram (jetzt sind 16 drin) in den Rechner gestopft und teste gerade mal so ein wenig rum.
Liegt das jetzt an dem kleinen Update, welches ich gerade runter geladen habe oder an den 16 GB Ram, dass Unity jetzt IMMER mit 60 FPS läuft.
Ich hatte Unity jetzt ein paar Wochen nicht gespielt, das Update ging recht flott, war wohl nicht so groß.

Ich bin gerade sehr positiv gestimmt, selbst um den Notre Dame sind die 60 FPS sowas von stabil, das ist echt krass.
Hatte sonst immer Drops in diesem Bereich auf gerne mal ~48 bis ~53 FPS.

Das Spiel läuft jetzt perfekt, könnte nicht besser sein. Aber woran liegt das jetzt? An dem Speicher oder an dem Update?

Jedenfalls: GEIL!!!


----------



## RavionHD (10. März 2015)

I3uschi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe mir jetzt gerade nochmal 8GB Ram (jetzt sind 16 drin) in den Rechner gestopft und teste gerade mal so ein wenig rum.
> Liegt das jetzt an dem kleinen Update, welches ich gerade runter geladen habe oder an den 16 GB Ram, dass Unity jetzt IMMER mit 60 FPS läuft.
> ...



Dem Update und dem neuen Treibern.

Selbst mein System (GTX970, i5 3470 mit 3.5 Ghz) schafft mit Schatten auf Hoch statt PCSS zu 80% stabile 60 Frames, nur bei sehr vielen Menschenmengen nur mehr 54-55 Frames, das geht aber in Ordnung.


----------



## I3uschi (10. März 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Dem Update und dem neuen Treibern.
> 
> Selbst mein System (GTX970, i5 3470 mit 3.5 Ghz) schafft mit Schatten auf Hoch statt PCSS zu 80% stabile 60 Frames, nur bei sehr vielen Menschenmengen nur mehr 54-55 Frames, das geht aber in Ordnung.



Ah ok, neue Treiber habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen. 

Super, dass du auch zufrieden bist.
Ich bin gerade hin und weg, alles auf volle Pulle (auch Schatten) und IMMER 60 FPS.

Man! Warum nicht direkt zum Release so? Hätten sie das Spiel doch lieber verschoben, oder ich hätte es nicht direkt kaufen sollen. 

Ich habe mir extra noch den kostenlosen DLC aufbewahrt, jetzt kann es los gehen!!! *freu


----------



## RavionHD (10. März 2015)

Ja, ab Patch 1.4 und dem Nvidia Treiber der 2 Wochen später rauskam war echt alles perfekt, 3-4 Wochen hätten also gereicht, dann wäre es für alle perfekt gewesen (auch für AMD Spieler dank Omega Treiber, da kann selbst eine HD7870 problemlos Very High und 1080P).
Nur auf den Konsolen läuft es noch sehr bescheiden, das liegt aber dann eher an der technischen Limitierung, da hilft kein Update mehr.


----------



## I3uschi (10. März 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ja, ab Patch 1.4 und dem Nvidia Treiber der 2 Wochen später rauskam war echt alles perfekt, 3-4 Wochen hätten also gereicht, dann wäre es für alle perfekt gewesen (auch für AMD Spieler dank Omega Treiber, da kann selbst eine HD7870 problemlos Very High und 1080P).
> Nur auf den Konsolen läuft es noch sehr bescheiden, das liegt aber dann eher an der technischen Limitierung, da hilft kein Update mehr.



Hmmm... Also mit dem Patch 1.4 hatte sich BEI MIR keine Besserung eingestellt. Kurz erwähnt: Mit Bugs hatte ich kaum Probleme, will aber nicht abstreiten, dass ich keine hatte.
Erst jetzt (weiss nicht wann genau dieses Update und das Treiber Update veröffentlicht wurde) ist alles im grünen Bereich.
Von der xBox one Version kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass sie sehr gut läuft. Mit ~30 FPS eben halt.
Von der PS 4 Version und dessen FPS Probleme habe ich nur gelesen, kann mir aber selber kein Urteil erlauben.


----------



## RavionHD (10. März 2015)

Ja die Xbox One Version läuft besser, aber auch sie soll ab und zu auf 22 Frames stürzen laut Digital Foundry was ja auch nicht ganz toll ist.


----------



## I3uschi (10. März 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ja die Xbox One Version läuft besser, aber auch sie soll ab und zu auf 22 Frames stürzen laut Digital Foundry was ja auch nicht ganz toll ist.



Ja, das stimmt wohl. Allerdings sind diese Drops zumindest an mir dann komplett vorbei gegangen. Habe allerdings nur ~2 Stunden zugeguckt, kenne nicht das ganze Spiel. (x1)

Aber, dieser Dreck liegt nicht vor meiner Haustür. Ich bin gerade total geflasht wie sauber Unity jetzt läuft.(PC)
(offtopic: Far Cry 4 hat auch nochmal zugelegt, alles auf Anschlag bis auf Kantenglättung, "nur" SMAA ohne Abstriche möglich. Oder ich müsste wo anders reduzieren, Spiele aber auf einem großen TV, da ist das nochmal was anderes. Jedenfalls IMMER 60FPS! Teste gerade so ein paar Titel durch )


----------



## RavionHD (10. März 2015)

Far Cry 4 wäre hier Offtopic, ich verweise hier auf den letzten Post von hier von mir:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...arcry-4-auf-meinem-pc-auf-ultra-zocken-2.html

Tu das und Du hast die beste Grafik und Performance!


----------



## -angeldust- (11. März 2015)

gibtves eigentlich nen ac rogue thread? 
ich finde nix.


----------



## msdd63 (14. März 2015)

Ich habe mir gestern das Spiel beim Ubisoft Sale bei Steam gekauft und runtergeladen und installiert. Wenn ich das Spiel starten will öffnet sich Uplay. Bis dahin ist alles normal. Wenn ich bei Uplay das Spiel starte wird das animierte Ubisoft Logo geladen und dann stürzt das Spiel ab. Da ich das Spiel bei Steam runtergeladen und installiert habe sollten ja alle Patches installiert sein. Wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## RavionHD (14. März 2015)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gestern das Spiel beim Ubisoft Sale bei Steam gekauft und runtergeladen und installiert. Wenn ich das Spiel starten will öffnet sich Uplay. Bis dahin ist alles normal. Wenn ich bei Uplay das Spiel starte wird das animierte Ubisoft Logo geladen und dann stürzt das Spiel ab. Da ich das Spiel bei Steam runtergeladen und installiert habe sollten ja alle Patches installiert sein. Wo liegt das Problem?



Repariere das Spiel mal.


----------



## msdd63 (14. März 2015)

Es lag am MSI Afterbruner. Den benutze immer zum benchen. Ohne den Afterburner läuft es . Komisch ist nur das in den Menüs die Steuerung spinnt. Egal ob mit Gamepad oder Tastatur, es ist ein wirres rumgespringe.


----------



## RavionHD (14. März 2015)

Ach genau, den Afterburner musst Du glaube ich erst starten nachdem Du das Spiel bereits gestartet hast, wenn Du es vorher machst stürzt es ab.


----------



## msdd63 (14. März 2015)

Ich habe aber das Problem mit dem Menü. Wenn ich auf der Tastatur die Peiltasten oder auf dem Gamepad das Steuerkreuz oder den Analogstik beutze scrollt das Menü wild rauf und runter.


----------



## RavionHD (14. März 2015)

Komisch, ich benutze auch ein Gamepad für das Spiel und habe das nicht gehabt.


----------



## msdd63 (14. März 2015)

Ich habe das Gamepad auch schon abgezogen und nur Maus und Tastatur benutzt. Hat aber nichts geändert. Auch da scrollt das Menü wild hin und her.


----------



## RavionHD (14. März 2015)

Eventuell hast Du irgendwas an der Steuerung geändert oder irgendwas hängt fest.


----------



## msdd63 (15. März 2015)

Ich habe nichts geändert. In anderen Spielen wie AC Brotherhood, Borderlands 2 und F1 2014 funktioniert die Steuerung perfekt wie immer. In AC Unity hängt die Steuerung am letzten Menüpunkt fest und geht immer ganz schnell wieder dahin zurück. Ich kann dadurch keinen anderen Menüpunkt anwählen.


----------



## msdd63 (16. März 2015)

Ich habe raus gefunden woran es liegt. Wenn ich den USB Stecker von meinem Logitech G27 Lenkrad rausziehe funktioniert die Steuerung. Ich habe nicht die geringste Ahnung warum das Lenkrad NUR bei AC Unity stört. In keinem anderen Spiel stört das. .  Auch der Afterburner funktioniert mit jedem anderen Spiel. Sobald ich den aber bei Unity benutze, egal ob ich ihn vor oder während dem Spiel starte, schmiert das Spiel sofort ab. Nun will ich aber die FPS, die Auslastung der CPU Kerne und der GPU usw. überwachen. Das habe ich bisher ausschließlich mit dem Afterburner gemacht. Welches Programm könnt ihr mir empfehlen, bzw. welches Programm benutz ihr.


----------



## msdd63 (16. März 2015)

Ich will das Spiel noch mal von vorn beginnen. Wie geht das, denn es lässt sich nur der letzte Spielstand laden.


----------



## -angeldust- (16. März 2015)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich will das Spiel noch mal von vorn beginnen. Wie geht das, denn es lässt sich nur der letzte Spielstand laden.


du hast doch 4 speicherslots zur verfuegung. 
am anfang solltest du nen anderen neuen auswaehlen koennen.

wenns nicht klappt schreib nochmal. ich teste das heute abend.


----------



## msdd63 (16. März 2015)

Ich finde keine Speicherslots. Ich möchte aber das Spiel noch mal neu beginnen.


----------



## JimSim3 (16. März 2015)

So im Spiel geht das nicht... Ubi hat scheinbar nicht damit gerechnet, das jemand das Spiel zweimal spielen möchte. 

Man muss den Speicherstand im Dateisystem suchen (Wenn du über Uplay gekauft hast sollte das der Ordner 720 sein... Wenn du über Steam gekauft hast lautet die Zahl anders... weiß gerade nicht wie). Die Daten da drin löschen. Cloud-Synchronisation aber bitte ausschalten, sonst kriegste gleich deinen alten Speicherstand aus der Cloud wieder vorgesetzt.

Frag mich nicht warum Ubi das so gemacht hat...


----------



## msdd63 (16. März 2015)

Den Gamesave Ordner hatte ich schon gelöscht. war aber durch die Cloudspeicherung sofort wieder da. Ich habe jetzt den Ordner wieder gelöscht und die Cloud deaktiviert.


----------



## msdd63 (16. März 2015)

Hat geklappt. Konnte noch mal neu anfangen.


----------



## ln777 (19. März 2015)

Falls hier noch jemand online sein sollte. Lohnt es sich Unity zu kaufen oder sind die Bugs immer noch nicht weggepatcht? Ich habe die Vorgänger alle gespielt und fand die auch alle ganz gut. Also wäre gut, wenn jemand seine Meinung preisgeben könnte.


----------



## RavionHD (19. März 2015)

ln777 schrieb:


> Falls hier noch jemand online sein sollte. Lohnt es sich Unity zu kaufen oder sind die Bugs immer noch nicht weggepatcht? Ich habe die Vorgänger alle gespielt und fand die auch alle ganz gut. Also wäre gut, wenn jemand seine Meinung preisgeben könnte.



Läuft bugfrei und die Performance ist auch top (auf dem PC jedenfalls).


----------



## msdd63 (20. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das kann doch nicht wahr sein das es jetzt immer noch solche Bugs gibt. Wird Unity jemals fehlerfrei?


----------



## -angeldust- (26. März 2015)

ln777 schrieb:


> Falls hier noch jemand online sein sollte. Lohnt es sich Unity zu kaufen oder sind die Bugs immer noch nicht weggepatcht? Ich habe die Vorgänger alle gespielt und fand die auch alle ganz gut. Also wäre gut, wenn jemand seine Meinung preisgeben könnte.


ganz klare kaufempfehlung. ich bleib dabei.
klar kam das spielt verfrueht auf den markt. aber jetzt rennt es doch super und ist sogar guenstiger geworden. 
einer der besten ac titel.


----------



## PcGamer512 (26. März 2015)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> ganz klare kaufempfehlung. ich bleib dabei.
> klar kam das spielt verfrueht auf den markt. aber jetzt rennt es doch super und ist sogar guenstiger geworden.
> einer der besten ac titel.



Gegenteil:

Es ist das schlechteste AC von allen.
Die Grafik ist alles andere als schön besonders die Matsche nach wenigen Metern ist zum kotzen.
Die Story fand ich auch nicht optimal gemacht, da hätte man deutlich mehr rausholen können.


----------



## Grestorn (26. März 2015)

Meinungen sind wie Arschlöcher. Jeder hat eine...

(Nicht auf Dich persönlich gemünzt, PcGamer, generell nur bitte nie davon ausgehen, dass die eigene Meinung die einzig seeligmachende ist! "Es _*ist*_ das schlechteste..."  )

Ich finde AC:U in der Tat auch das beste AC, das es gibt und die Grafik wirklich herausragend. Die LOD Probleme sind da, aber für mich bei der Grafikpracht in Relation absolut zu verschmerzen.


----------



## -Kerby- (28. März 2015)

Bei Meinungen scheiden sich die Geister, (!nach meiner Meinung nach!) aber ich finde auch es ist das schlechteste AC ^^


----------



## vandewolf (6. April 2015)

Ich komme mir verarscht vor.

Habe mir gestern Unity gekauft und über Nacht bei Uplay runtergeladen.
Nach dem Mega download wollt ich loszocken, dauerte nicht Lange dann kam der erste Absturz, leider jedoch nicht der letzte.
Im www habe ich dann viel über das Problem und einige neue Patchs gelesen.
Dennoch gibts zum Teil immer noch gewaltige Probleme. 

Mich würde Interessieren ob Uplay automatisch die Patchs, vergangene Nacht, runtergeladen hat oder ich das selber machen muss?
Wo kann ich evtl. die Aktuelle Version sehen?
Wo kann ich mit die Patchs runterladen( verlinkung wäre Klasse!)?


Mich nervt so etwas.
Bezahle hart verdientes Geld und dann geht´s nicht.
Schade, bin ich von Assassins Creed nicht gewohnt - sehr entäuschend!


----------



## PcGamer512 (6. April 2015)

vandewolf schrieb:


> Ich komme mir verarscht vor.
> 
> Habe mir gestern Unity gekauft und über Nacht bei Uplay runtergeladen.
> Nach dem Mega download wollt ich loszocken, dauerte nicht Lange dann kam der erste Absturz, leider jedoch nicht der letzte.
> ...



Du hättest dich vorher informieren sollen, das Game ist noch genauso grottig wie zu Release, da hat sich nicht viel verändert.
Wie du die Version rausfinden kannst kann ich auch gerade nicht finden, jedoch installiert er die Patches, sobald du das Spiel startest, jedenfalls ist das bei mir so.


----------



## msdd63 (6. April 2015)

Ich habe Unity auch erst vor kurzem gekauft. Ich habe es zwar bei Steam gekauft und runtergeladen, aber Upay updated auch automatisch. Die aktuelle Version ist 1.5.0. Das siehst du im Menübildschirm rechts unten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe aber keine Probleme. Bei mir läuft das Spiel stabil.


----------



## RavionHD (7. April 2015)

Kann mich auch nicht beschweren.

Eventuell mal reparieren lassen per Uplay.


----------



## Krolgosh (8. April 2015)

Nach den ganzen Patches läuft es technisch gesehen jetzt ziemlich rund. 

Nunja, Storytechnisch ist es für mich das schwächste AC. (Ja sogar noch hinter AC3) Aber Meinungen und Geschmäcker sind da natürlich sehr unterschiedlich. Für nen Kumpel ist AC:U das beste AC überhaupt.  

Ich fand das ganze Setting in Paris sehr gut, da hätte man soviel mehr daraus machen können. 

Mir fehlt allgemein der Tiefgang der Geschichte, sowie es eben noch in AC1 - 3 der Fall war. (Ob da jetzt die Geschichte so ausgefeilt oder gar Oscarverdächtig war lasse ich mal so dahin gestellt) Mir persönlich haben eben die Passagen die man als "Desmond" gespielt hat eben auch wirklich gut gefallen, und hat den Krieg Assasinen vs. Templer nochmal Unterstrichen. Ja, die Geschichte wurde mit AC3 abgeschloßen... aber ich würde mir wünschen wieder etwas in diese Richtung zu gehen. Vorallem AC2 stellt für mich nach wie vor den absoluten Höhepunkt der Reihe dar.


----------



## Blackout27 (18. Mai 2015)

Moin Moin

weiß jemand ob Ubisoft ACU noch weiter Patcht? Es wurde ja mal was von Tesselation gesagt und gezeigt und ein paar grobe Bugs sind auch noch im Spiel vorhanden. Der letzte Patch kam ja glaube im Februar raus :/


----------

